# FonePad7 Mega Thread



## arun483 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Thread is no more moderated by OP. Leave your queries other users might help you.*










Asus FonePad 7 features Android 4.2, dual-core 1.6GHz Intel Atom Z2560 processor, 1GB of RAM, 3G and 7-inch 1280x800p display. This tablet also comes with voice-calling support, 5MP rear camera, 1.2MP front camera, and 3950 mAh battery.
Detailed Specifications Here

*Lost IMEI Fix*​
*Lollipop Update Download Link:*​


        Partial Update file from 6.6.1 to 7.3.2  http://fota.asus.com/delta_package/...12-194640/V6.6.1_To_V7.3.2_partial_update.zip
Full Firmware : http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME372CG/UL-K00E-WW-7.3.2.0-user.zip (Update from 3.2.4 to 7.3.2 direct no need for partial updates)
File Name: V6.6.1_To_V7.3.2_partial_update.zip
MD5: bb245d596fcbac47410f106f6165f114
File Size: 563.5 MB

Full Firmware Torrent:   http://burnbit.com/torrent/349658/UL_K00E_WW_7_3_2_0_user_zip
Partial Update Torrent: http://burnbit.com/torrent/349373/V6_6_1_To_V7_3_2_partial_update_zip



Installation Instructions:



        Using Partial Update file



        1. Make sure you are on V6.6.1 and rooted before proceeding. 
2. Download Partial update file and rename it to dlpkgfile (no extension)
3. Using Root Browser move this "dlpkgfile" in /cache/
4. Make new file in /cache/recovery/ name it command and put following code in it

```
--update_package=/cache/dlpkgfile
```
5. Enable USB Debugging and from Open.cmd (the file you get while rooting fonepad you might be familiar with this) give following command

```
adb reboot recovery
```
6. Your device will now reboot and start installing updates.
    


Using Full Firmware



        1. Download Full firmware from download link given above.
2. Copy the zip file in root of internal sdcard
3. Your device may now give you an update notification if not try rebooting it will give.
4. Just tap it and press ok.
5 You device will now reboot and start updating.
    




Lollipop Screenshots
































*KitKat Update Download Link:*​


http://fota.asus.com/delta_package/...30-221026/V5.2.5_To_V6.3.6_partial_update.zip
File Name: V5.2.5_To_V6.3.6_partial_update.zip
MD5: 8E46FDEEE7C80D5E59E5B37F96BFF843 
Size: 657,992,956 Byte

Torrent Link: http://torrage.com/torrent/5AE8198E8402BDCAB8FB1552CD011F799C725C76.torrent



*Flashing 6.3.6 on your current 5.2.5:*​


        1.Make sure your 5.2.5 is Rooted if it is not please refer to this .
2. Download this partial update and rename it to dlpkgfile (make sure there is no file extension)
3. Using root explorer (It can be found on Google Play) move dlpkgfile to root /cache
4. Make a new file in /cache/recovery and name it command
5. Edit command file and write following code into it 
	
	



```
--update_package=/cache/dlpkgfile
```
6. After doing that connect your FonePad7 in USB Debugging mode to your computer (To enable USB Debugging mode go into Settings>Developer Options and tick USB Debugging) (To enable Developer Options go to Settings>About>Software Information and tap Build Number continuously about 6-7 times)
7. After connecting your FonePad7 with your computer using open.cmd (this package can be downloaded here ) give following command 
	
	



```
adb reboot recovery
```
8. Your FonePad7 will now reboot and start installing system updates
    


*Note:no unroot needed it will be unrooted by itself.

*All firmware Root​*Tethered CWM Session Explained Tutorial here Thanks to @social-design-concepts

*ROOTING BUILD 6.3.6​*Thanks to @MEHRDAD595 For Tutorial and @fussel323 for root file
Explained Tutorial can be found Here

*Flashing Back From KitKat​*


        I have seen people who want to know how to roll back to 5.2.5 because they are facing some issues in current build. ASUS might release a much stable build but for now you may have to roll back in order to resolve these issues. So follow this tutorial in order to roll back to 5.2.5
For this you will need
1. 5.2.2 Stock Raw Image which can be found here
2. Partial Update from 5.2.2 to 5.2.5 which can be found here

So lets start
1. Download and copy ME372CG_all_WW_user_V5.2.2.raw file to your external SD card
2. Turn Off your FonePad 7 and start Droid Boot (press and hold Volume up button and Power Button)
3. Select SD Download
4. Now your FonePad 7 will reboot and start flashing Build 5.2.2
5. After that when you are done refer to @MEHRDAD595 Rooting Thread here
6. After Rooting Download Partial Update file and rename it to dlpkgfile (make sure there is no extension)
7. Using Root Browser copy this file to /cache and make a new file in /cache/recovery named "command" (no quotes) edit it using text editor and enter following  
	
	



```
--update_package=/cache/dlpkgfile
```
8. After that connect your FonePad 7 to your computer in USB Debugging Mode.
9. Using open.cmd (yes the one you used while rooting) enter following command 
	
	



```
adb reboot recovery
```
10. Now your FonePad 7 will reboot and start updating. Once this is complete you will get Build 5.2.5.

Enjoy
    


*Note: There is no other way to roll back without root (There is might be a way but I need tester)

*Official Asus Firmware updating guide can be found here *

*Install Applications to External Storage *​


        To do this simply follow these steps
1. Go to Settings
2. Asus Customized Settings
3. App Installation Settings
4. Preferable External Storage﻿, Now select whether you want to install apps to *"internal storage"* or *"external"* or leave it to *"auto"*


*Using Partial Updates (If you are stuck at 3.2.4)*​*>>From 3.2.4 to 5.1.6*



        1. Root your 3.2.4
2. Download V3.2.4_To_V5.1.6_partial_update.zip and rename it to dlpkgfile (make sure there is no file extension)
3. Using root explorer (It can be found on Google Play) move dlpkgfile to root /cache
4. Make a new file in /cache/recovery and name it command
5. Edit command file and write following code into it

```
--update_package=/cache/dlpkgfile
```
6. After doing that connect your FonePad7 in USB Debugging mode to your computer (To enable USB Debugging mode go into Settings>Developer Options and tick USB Debugging) (To enable Developer Options go to Settings>About>Software Information and tap Build Number continuously about 6-7 times)
7. After connecting your FonePad7 with your computer using open.cmd (this package can be downloaded here ) give following command

```
adb reboot recovery
```
8. Your FonePad7 will now reboot and start installing system updates
    


*>>From 5.1.6 to 5.2.2*



        1. No need to root this time. Just download partial update file and place it inside the folder where your adb drivers are extracted.
2. Connect your FonePad7 to your computer and Run open.cmd file and give following command

```
fastboot flash update V5.1.6_To_V5.2.2_partial_update.zip
```
3. Your FonePad7 will now reboot and start installing system updates.
    


*>>From 5.2.2 to 5.2.5*



        Follow same tutorial as used for 3.2.4 to 5.1.6
    


*>>From 5.2.5 to 6.3.6*



        I have already mentioned this method in the starting of this post find it and use it.
    


*>>From 6.3.6 to 6.4.2*



        Just download partial update file extract it and copy the zip file which you got after extraction to root of internal memory. You will get Update Notification. (If no update notification just reboot your FonePad you will get it)
    


*>>From 6.4.2 to 6.4.4*



        Just download partial update file extract it and copy the zip file which you got after extraction to root of internal memory. You will get Update Notification. (If no update notification just reboot your FonePad you will get it)
    


*Partial Update Files*​
V3.2.4_To_V5.1.6_partial_update.zip  274.8 MB
MD5 Hash : BA41E4AE7719C2E39832C4E498A7E206
Download

V5.1.6_To_V5.2.2_partial_update.zip  43.7 MB
MD5 Hash : B76C973A05822DCBB1D69D59ADEEEC8A
Download

V5.2.2_To_V5.2.5_partial_update.zip  129.9 MB
MD5 Hash : 7751AF2A8369F66E8F3BB42147AEB4D9
Download

V5.2.5_To_V6.3.6_partial_update.zip  627.5 MB
MD5 Hash : 8E46FDEEE7C80D5E59E5B37F96BFF843
Download


V6.6.1_To_V7.3.2_partial_update.zip (Lollipop Update)
Download


UL-K00E-WW-6.4.2.0-user.zip  870 mb
Download

UL_K00E_WW_6_4_4.zip     830 mb
Download

UL_K00E_WW_6_5_0.zip     866 mb
Download

UL_K00E_WW_7_3_2.zip     894 mb
Download
*Stock Firmwares*​Refer to @EvilDragonEX's Post here

V5.2.2 (approx : 1023 mb) (MD5 Checksum: BF6E05050C27FC1C6C2F72712FDAF1EF)
Download (Google Drive)
Download (Torrent)

Official V6.3.6 (approx: 967 mb) (MD5 Checksum: E2D444C6ECDA4D6B0AE31D48D4F95F89)(File Size: 991,663,105 bytes to be exact)
Asus Official Link (for WW SKU version only)
 Mirror Link  (Mega.co.nz)

Official ASUS Fonepad 7 (ME372CG) Software Image Version: US_V6.5.2 For US SKU only (File Size: 897.13 MBytes)
Asus Official Link

If you found this post useful please press thanks button next to you.


----------



## arun483 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Thread is no more moderated by OP. Leave your queries other users might help you.*




18/03/2015 - Asus rolls out Lollipop update.
01/10/2014 - Looks like this time Asus released update before 23/10/2014 which was expected date of new update release. Asus Fonepad 7 updated to 6.4.4 to 6.5.0 after receiving this update.
23/09/2014 - Asus released OTA update to 6.4.4
23/08/2014 - Asus released partial update from 6.3.6 to 6.4.2.
18/07/2014 - Asus released official 6.3.6 firmware on there official website. Check it out (Reported by @manstein )
10/07/2014 - CheatDroid is working fine without any problem. Tested
08/07/2014 - SoftKeyZ working Fine on root. Tested
05/07/2014 - Tested Latest Version on Xposed works fine. Which means no need to use Beta ASUS version Xposed.
03/07/2014 - fussel323 Released root for FonePad7 Kitkat Build 6.3.6 .
02/07/2014 - ASUS released KitKat update for FonePad7 ME372CG users WorldWide

Do you have any News/Update regarding FonePad7? Report it to me.


----------



## MEHRDAD595 (Jun 30, 2014)

if anybody got new update message,please DONT update and grab dl link so others can update too!
thanks


----------



## usgaap (Jun 30, 2014)

MEHRDAD595 said:


> if anybody got new update message,please DONT update and grab dl link so others can update too!
> thanks

Click to collapse



As of this morning, my ME372CG gives the "Server is busy" response. So, my guess is .. update server is being spammed with update requests. 

As I'm still rocking Android 4.3 ... could you give me a brief summary as to how to intercept the update and save the file instead of updating immediately? 

Of course with the sole intention of posting the update-file here on XDA.


----------



## arun483 (Jul 1, 2014)

MEHRDAD595 said:


> if anybody got new update message,please DONT update and grab dl link so others can update too!
> thanks

Click to collapse



I wasn't able to get DL link but I have posted build.prop I hope these may help you I guess


----------



## Fuad.kh (Jul 1, 2014)

I dont see the floating widgets button in the screenshot


----------



## MEHRDAD595 (Jul 1, 2014)

usgaap said:


> As of this morning, my ME372CG gives the "Server is busy" response. So, my guess is .. update server is being spammed with update requests.
> 
> As I'm still rocking Android 4.3 ... could you give me a brief summary as to how to intercept the update and save the file instead of updating immediately?
> 
> Of course with the sole intention of posting the update-file here on XDA.

Click to collapse



read this! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48564876&postcount=38




arun483 said:


> I wasn't able to get DL link but I have posted build.prop I hope these may help you I guess

Click to collapse



no it wont,as it contains date of releasing of package, but not time of it!so it wont help! 
ill make root file and put at root thread! 
and also plz try to test wifi hotspot and see if it works or not 
tnx



Fuad.kh said:


> I dont see the floating widgets button in the screenshot

Click to collapse



yea!it seems they have removed it!thank god! 
but have some options in notification bar (system UI)


----------



## arun483 (Jul 1, 2014)

MEHRDAD595 said:


> no it wont,as it contains date of releasing of package, but not time of it!so it wont help!
> ill make root file and put at root thread!
> and also plz try to test wifi hotspot and see if it works or not
> tnx

Click to collapse



Thanks for building early root and yes surely i will check that as soon as I get to my home.


----------



## MEHRDAD595 (Jul 1, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Thanks for building early root and yes surely i will check that as soon as I get to my home.

Click to collapse



and a q
when u got update message,ur device was rooted or not?


----------



## arun483 (Jul 1, 2014)

MEHRDAD595 said:


> and a q
> when u got update message,ur device was rooted or not?

Click to collapse



No it was running stock rom No ROOT


----------



## MEHRDAD595 (Jul 1, 2014)

arun483 said:


> No it was running stock rom No ROOT

Click to collapse



ok,tnx for reply
root file attached to thread
please test it and tell me


----------



## arun483 (Jul 1, 2014)

MEHRDAD595 said:


> ok,tnx for reply
> root file attached to thread
> please test it and tell me

Click to collapse



I will surely test it but after some time I want to enjoy 4.4 stock for some time (its silly I know  ) and yes WiFi hotspot works on this build


----------



## arun483 (Jul 1, 2014)

MEHRDAD595 said:


> ok,tnx for reply
> root file attached to thread
> please test it and tell me

Click to collapse



I tried rooting but it does not work, there is always error in system update﻿


----------



## MEHRDAD595 (Jul 1, 2014)

arun483 said:


> I tried rooting but it does not work, there is always error in system update﻿

Click to collapse



ok,so i must test it myself!


----------



## arun483 (Jul 1, 2014)

MEHRDAD595 said:


> ok,so i must test it myself!

Click to collapse



I guess that's right.


----------



## Dr.Web97 (Jul 2, 2014)

*PCAP file*

Link: forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2800023


----------



## arun483 (Jul 2, 2014)

MEHRDAD595 said:


> ok,so i must test it myself!

Click to collapse



I have updated ota update link right in first post check out


----------



## usgaap (Jul 2, 2014)

*Massive thanks ..*

To Arun & Mehrdad595 .. been following several threads for months in the hopes of KitKat updates (or root) for my ME372CG.

If it wasn't for you 2 I almost gave up and was ready to look for another device. Sadly, Asus has never been terribly clear as to what devices they plan on updating. Which is a shame.

Me, as a Dutch user, I finally got my message saying there's an update. So Holland's in the clear. Giving it a go as we speak.






EDIT/ UPDATE

I updated my Dutch Fonepad 7 to Android 4.4.2 Kitkat.

It seems it is working wonders .. *except* for Ziggo TV. It's a Dutch app for viewing online TV made for Ziggo and is only usable when Ziggo is your cable TV & ISP company. Ziggo TV does NOT seem to be working. Tried the lot, re-install, re-boot, different usernames .. looking into it as we speak, it just seems fair to give a shoutout to Dutch people who are up for KitKat. Update at your own risk.


----------



## ianrandy (Jul 3, 2014)

*Can't update to 4.4*

hi all..
i've been tried to update f/w to 4.4 over OTA or by downloading the partial update file..
but i still have an error, cannot install the update..

just tried OTA update but i can't update and it's restore to original configuration..

tried partial update file too (twice).. 
first try : Failed <remote: problem with creating ota update file!
second try : error while copy multimedia package﻿

aaarrrgghhhh.. should i reset to factory default then try to update again?


----------



## arun483 (Jul 3, 2014)

ianrandy said:


> hi all..
> i've been tried to update f/w to 4.4 over OTA or by downloading the partial update file..
> but i still have an error, cannot install the update..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You may give it a shot.
Another thing are you using fastboot for update? if not use fastboot 

```
fastboot flash update youfile.zip
```

I have same problem while updating from 5.2.2 to 5.2.5
My log file during fastboot flash update:



        F:\root FonePad7\partial\fonepad7 me372>fastboot flash update V5.1.6_To_V5.2.2_p
artial_update.zip
sending 'update' (44724 KB)...
OKAY [ 5.209s]
writing 'update'...
OKAY [ 6.505s]
finished. total time: 11.720s

F:\root FonePad7\partial\fonepad7 me372>fastboot flash update V5.2.2_To_V5.2.5_p
artial_update.zip
< waiting for device >
sending 'update' (132970 KB)...
OKAY [ 15.987s]
writing 'update'...
FAILED (remote: problem with creating ota update file!)
finished. total time: 19.158s
    



			
				Mehrdad595 said:
			
		

> voila

Click to collapse



 Brother can you help us out a little here?


----------



## MEHRDAD595 (Jul 3, 2014)

ianrandy said:


> hi all..
> i've been tried to update f/w to 4.4 over OTA or by downloading the partial update file..
> but i still have an error, cannot install the update..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



use this post and u can update 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=51950266&postcount=803


----------



## Payam121 (Jul 3, 2014)

How to downgrade kitkat 4.4.2 to 4.3 Without rooting?


----------



## arun483 (Jul 3, 2014)

Payam121 said:


> How to downgrade kitkat 4.4.2 to 4.3 Without rooting?

Click to collapse



flash stock rom (5.1.6)


----------



## Payam121 (Jul 3, 2014)

arun483 said:


> flash stock rom (5.1.6)

Click to collapse




Thanks Dear arun483

Please Link Of  The 5.2.5 Rom File And Flashing Tutorial If May.
Best Regards


----------



## arun483 (Jul 3, 2014)

Payam121 said:


> Thanks Dear arun483
> 
> Please Link Of  The 5.2.5 Rom File And Flashing Tutorial If May.
> Best Regards

Click to collapse



There is no 5.2.5 currently but you may flash 5.2.2 root it and perform partial update to 5.2.5

```
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2B2JQE7R8XRTAtRVo4YWU1cXc/edit
```
Procedure:
Put raw file into your SD card
Start DroidBoot
Select SD Download
Let it install
enjoy


----------



## Payam121 (Jul 3, 2014)

arun483 said:


> There is no 5.2.5 currently but you may flash 5.2.2 root it and perform partial update to 5.2.5
> 
> ```
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2B2JQE7R8XRTAtRVo4YWU1cXc/edit
> ...

Click to collapse



Many Thank Bro
Best Wishes

- I need more help about DroidBoot. please Guide me for this mode. what i need to going this mode??
Sorry for my bad english grammar.


----------



## nuz81 (Jul 3, 2014)

After update to android 4.4.2. the volume of touch button is very low. Anyone have the same issue?


----------



## arun483 (Jul 4, 2014)

Payam121 said:


> Many Thank Bro
> Best Wishes
> 
> - I need more help about DroidBoot. please Guide me for this mode. what i need to going this mode??
> Sorry for my bad english grammar.

Click to collapse



Turn off your FonePad press Volume Up Button and Power button together don't release them until you see Android logo once you are in select SD download


----------



## arun483 (Jul 4, 2014)

I have updated the post with MD5 hash and torrent link to download (Torrent is being seeded by my servers)


----------



## Payam121 (Jul 4, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Turn off your FonePad press Volume Up Button and Power button together don't release them until you see Android logo once you are in select SD download

Click to collapse



don't work this way for me Dear arun


----------



## arun483 (Jul 4, 2014)

Payam121 said:


> don't work this way for me Dear arun

Click to collapse



Are you sure you are using Asus FonePad7 K00E ME372CG


----------



## Payam121 (Jul 4, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Are you sure you are using Asus FonePad7 K00E ME372CG

Click to collapse



Yes My Friend.
Attention:
After update reset factory is necessary, my some problem solved after factory reset.


----------



## tapioco2000 (Jul 4, 2014)

An important question: in kitkat is still possible to move app and obb files on external SD without root?


----------



## Payam121 (Jul 4, 2014)

tapioco2000 said:


> An important question: in kitkat is still possible to move app and obb files on external SD without root?

Click to collapse



Yes, i move many app to sd.


----------



## fedy (Jul 4, 2014)

About usb-otg-ethernet, does it work as in 4.3 rom?


----------



## arun483 (Jul 5, 2014)

tapioco2000 said:


> An important question: in kitkat is still possible to move app and obb files on external SD without root?

Click to collapse



Yes now even there is an option to install apps into SD card directly

Sent from my K00E


----------



## blckDTshadow (Jul 5, 2014)

Hey there,

I was really looking forward to this update, especially because of the possibility to use ART as default runtime. After I updatet: Bummer, no runtime options in developer mode.

Does anybody know of a way to activate ART over a different way, or has tested it?

Cheers,
blckDTshadow


----------



## qianw (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi,

My FondPad7 doesn't have enough space to put "dlpkgfile", can I put it into Removable/MicroSD and change "command" file to install it:
--update_package=/Removable/MicroSD/dlpkgfile




arun483 said:


> Recently got to know that Asus has released KitKat 4.4.2 update for FonePad7 users this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## qianw (Jul 5, 2014)

after I delete some unnecessary files, internal sdcard has 1.2GB free space, and I 100% follow the steps, but I still can't upgrade to Kitkat, it prompt error message after few minutes

i don't know what is wrong with my device.


----------



## arun483 (Jul 5, 2014)

qianw said:


> Hi,
> 
> My FondPad7 doesn't have enough space to put "dlpkgfile", can I put it into Removable/MicroSD and change "command" file to install it:
> --update_package=/Removable/MicroSD/dlpkgfile
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## tapioco2000 (Jul 5, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Yes now even there is an option to install apps into SD card directly
> 
> Sent from my K00E

Click to collapse



Where is that option?
I can't find it!


----------



## suicidebylion (Jul 5, 2014)

*Asus 6.3.6 wont update*

I followed your 5.2.5 root and it worked perfectly.
Tried asus firmware 6.3.6 update but no success, it went back to old one.
Then i tried your 5.2.5 to 6.3.6 and it started update, but about 20 % it said error, now back to old one again.

Do as it says.. no idea whats wrong, cant update in any way

Anyone?


----------



## arun483 (Jul 6, 2014)

suicidebylion said:


> I followed your 5.2.5 root and it worked perfectly.
> Tried asus firmware 6.3.6 update but no success, it went back to old one.
> Then i tried your 5.2.5 to 6.3.6 and it started update, but about 20 % it said error, now back to old one again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YOur partial update file is corrupted possibly have you checked MD5 Hash?


----------



## arun483 (Jul 6, 2014)

tapioco2000 said:


> Where is that option?
> I can't find it!

Click to collapse



It's in Settings>ASUS customized settings> App installation settings


----------



## arun483 (Jul 6, 2014)

qianw said:


> after I delete some unnecessary files, internal sdcard has 1.2GB free space, and I 100% follow the steps, but I still can't upgrade to Kitkat, it prompt error message after few minutes
> 
> i don't know what is wrong with my device.

Click to collapse



Your update file is corrupted I guess have you checked MD5 hash


----------



## qianw (Jul 6, 2014)

because i deleted some asus apps when i rooted it and i put some other apps into /system/app folder.

if i do factory reset, those deleted asus apps still missing, right?



arun483 said:


> qianw said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## arun483 (Jul 6, 2014)

qianw said:


> because i deleted some asus apps when i rooted it and i put some other apps into /system/app folder.
> 
> if i do factory reset, those deleted asus apps still missing, right?

Click to collapse





arun483 said:


> ---------- Post added at 05:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 AM ----------
> 
> your problem is totally same as mine. i also don't know what is the problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash back your fonepad using Stock ROMS
Okay I hope this helps you
flash 3.2.4 stock rom and root it 
update to 5.1.6 using partial update and dlpkgfile method
update to 5.2.2 using partial update through cmd and fastboot (fastboot flash update partialupdatefilename.zip) root it
update to 5.2.5 using partial update using dlpkgfile method root it
update to 6.3.6 using partial update and dlpkgfile method
Still need help ping me


----------



## MEHRDAD595 (Jul 7, 2014)

Wtf is going on?!! 
Why this update dont have any systemui.apk???!!!
Anybody knows anything?:/

Sent from my K00E using Tapatalk


----------



## nuz81 (Jul 7, 2014)

I found Systemui.apk in /system/priv-app


Edit: In the Play Store I have an update for Asus Launcher, but it's not possible install. Say device not compatible.
Do you have the same problem?
How can I solve?


----------



## MEHRDAD595 (Jul 7, 2014)

nuz81 said:


> I found Systemui.apk in /system/priv-app
> 
> 
> Edit: In the Play Store I have an update for Asus Launcher, but it's not possible install. Say device not compatible.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea!me 2!trying to find something useful in it!
and yes ive same problem!
idk how to solve!

Sent from my K00E using Tapatalk


----------



## arun483 (Jul 7, 2014)

MEHRDAD595 said:


> Wtf is going on?!!
> Why this update dont have any systemui.apk???!!!
> Anybody knows anything?:/
> 
> Sent from my K00E using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have found following files in /system/priv-app/
Each file is attached.
AsusLauncher.apk
AsusLauncher.odex
SystemUI.apk
SystemUI.odex


----------



## MEHRDAD595 (Jul 7, 2014)

arun483 said:


> I have found following files in /system/priv-app/
> Each file is attached.
> AsusLauncher.apk
> AsusLauncher.odex
> ...

Click to collapse



Ive found them too.exactly after i posted!!
anybody Plz try something if possible
Move systemui.apk and odex to /system/app ans see if device still working without problem and boots,if yes then try some modules in xposed framework which didnt work before like center clock or others....!
Before that make a backup in case if u need to reflash!

Sent from my K00E using Tapatalk


----------



## suicidebylion (Jul 7, 2014)

*xposed*



MEHRDAD595 said:


> Ive found them too.exactly after i posted!!
> anybody Plz try something if possible
> Move systemui.apk and odex to /system/app ans see if device still working without problem and boots,if yes then try some modules in xposed framework which didnt work before like center clock or others....!
> Before that make a backup in case if u need to reflash!
> ...

Click to collapse




Do i need xposed framework in order to update to 6.3.6 ?
Tried to install it, most versions, even the new 4.3 that was supposed to work. Got bootloop in all of them.


----------



## arun483 (Jul 7, 2014)

suicidebylion said:


> Do i need xposed framework in order to update to 6.3.6 ?
> Tried to install it, most versions, even the new 4.3 that was supposed to work. Got bootloop in all of them.

Click to collapse



No you do not need Xposed in order to upgrade your current build. Just follow the tutorial and update.


----------



## suicidebylion (Jul 7, 2014)

arun483 said:


> No you do not need Xposed in order to upgrade your current build. Just follow the tutorial and update.

Click to collapse



Alright, thanks a bunch for fast reply and a good site.

Seems as the problem is elsewhere, following the tutorial and get error on 20% update.


----------



## arun483 (Jul 8, 2014)

suicidebylion said:


> Alright, thanks a bunch for fast reply and a good site.
> 
> Seems as the problem is elsewhere, following the tutorial and get error on 20% update.

Click to collapse



I had the same problem and my update file was corrupted maybe same scene is with you. Have you checked md5 checksum?

Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## suicidebylion (Jul 8, 2014)

arun483 said:


> I had the same problem and my update file was corrupted maybe same scene is with you. Have you checked md5 checksum?
> 
> Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I think many fonepad users has this issue. MD5 checked and at 100 %.

I could have erased some app after first root(without great knowledge =)), and maybe that could stops all updates? Just a thought.


----------



## arun483 (Jul 8, 2014)

suicidebylion said:


> I think many fonepad users has this issue. MD5 checked and at 100 %.
> 
> I could have erased some app after first root(without great knowledge =)), and maybe that could stops all updates? Just a thought.

Click to collapse



If you removed some factory apps then you might have to first flash 5.2.2 and then update to 5.2.5 and then to 6.3.6.


----------



## suicidebylion (Jul 8, 2014)

arun483 said:


> If you removed some factory apps then you might have to first flash 5.2.2 and then update to 5.2.5 and then to 6.3.6.

Click to collapse



Alright i will give it a try. 
I could not find the raw 5.2.2, is it here on xda somewhere?


----------



## arun483 (Jul 8, 2014)

suicidebylion said:


> Alright i will give it a try.
> I could not find the raw 5.2.2, is it here on xda somewhere?

Click to collapse



I have included all links about FonePad7 on this thread checkout the first post on this thread. There I have posted links to firmwares.


----------



## MEHRDAD595 (Jul 9, 2014)

If possible for anybody please Try to change this:

persist.sys.dalvik.vm.lib=libdvm.so

 in build.prob file to this:

persist.sys.dalvik.vm.lib=libart.so

And see if it changes to ART or not!

Sent from my K00E using Tapatalk


----------



## kycity (Jul 9, 2014)

good news to me, just planning to buy this :good:


----------



## urtkop (Jul 10, 2014)

*4. Make a new file in /cache/recovery and name it command*

4. Make a new file in /cache/recovery and name it command


i have tried manytimes to do but stuck with this process, when phone reboot always shown "No Command" then the phone reboot.

where did the file save to, which folder and is there any extension?

thanks


----------



## arun483 (Jul 10, 2014)

urtkop said:


> 4. Make a new file in /cache/recovery and name it command
> 
> 
> i have tried manytimes to do but stuck with this process, when phone reboot always shown "No Command" then the phone reboot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Save it to root /cache/recovery folder 
Make sure there is no file extension you can make file in your computer and then copy it to your fonepad.
If you still have issues pm me

Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## urtkop (Jul 10, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Save it to root /cache/recovery folder
> Make sure there is no file extension you can make file in your computer and then copy it to your fonepad.
> If you still have issues pm me
> 
> Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



hi arun483,

thanks for advice, but after the command runs, the error result with reboot.

have checksum ms5 which certified but fails dont know why


thanks anyway/urt


----------



## stickman (Jul 10, 2014)

I have a problem with the GSM baseband.

Yesterday I got the upgrade notice. I was on 4.3 and got the fonepad2 updated straight to 6.3.6

The problem is that GSM radio isn't working anymore.

I have no baseband GSM version in the software information option, and of course no IMEI as well.

Any ideas on how to deal with this? I guess that somehow there was an error flashing the modem file, but that, coming from the OTA with no root is a crappy move from ASUS.


----------



## arun483 (Jul 10, 2014)

stickman said:


> I have a problem with the GSM baseband.
> 
> Yesterday I got the upgrade notice. I was on 4.3 and got the fonepad2 updated straight to 6.3.6
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had same issue it was problem with my motherboard they changed it and everything went well. I think it is time for you to move on to Service Center. Or before that you can try something like re-flashing ROM.


----------



## arun483 (Jul 10, 2014)

urtkop said:


> hi arun483,
> 
> thanks for advice, but after the command runs, the error result with reboot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your MD5 checksum verfication fails?


----------



## kinvid (Jul 11, 2014)

*just my speakers?*

I have a Fonepad 7 372CG Taiwan model with the dual front speakers. Are they supposed to be loud and clear? Asus advertises it as a great feature and selling point being it is stereo speakers and Sonicmaster enhanced. Quite honestly, they are weaker than both my galaxy s2 and atrix HD mono speaker when it comes to loudness. My volume is set highest on the Fonepad but it's not loud enough. I keep my other phones at about 80% volume because it's adequate for me to notice the calls/notification sounds. Try to leave it in another room or listen to music while having it in the car? Forget it about it, speaker sucks! Consequently, I get a lot missed calls/texts. Anybody else share my issue? Can this be software fix?


----------



## ted_anti (Jul 11, 2014)

*Help ! Can't update*



arun483 said:


> Your MD5 checksum verfication fails?

Click to collapse



Hi arun483, When I type adb reboot recovery, the CMD respond error: device not found, although I connected my Asus Fonepad successfully.


----------



## hotvibes (Jul 12, 2014)

kinvid said:


> I have a Fonepad 7 372CG Taiwan model with the dual front speakers. Are they supposed to be loud and clear? Asus advertises it as a great feature and selling point being it is stereo speakers and Sonicmaster enhanced. Quite honestly, they are weaker than both my galaxy s2 and atrix HD mono speaker when it comes to loudness. My volume is set highest on the Fonepad but it's not loud enough. I keep my other phones at about 80% volume because it's adequate for me to notice the calls/notification sounds. Try to leave it in another room or listen to music while having it in the car? Forget it about it, speaker sucks! Consequently, I get a lot missed calls/texts. Anybody else share my issue? Can this be software fix?

Click to collapse



Have you tried using AudioWizard App? You can set different audio modes using this app. Each mode has different volume levels. In power saving mode the volume is very low. Try experimenting with this. I find the volume pretty OK.


----------



## arun483 (Jul 13, 2014)

ted_anti said:


> Hi arun483, When I type adb reboot recovery, the CMD respond error: device not found, although I connected my Asus Fonepad successfully.

Click to collapse



Make sure you have enabled USB Debugging in your FonePad. Make sure you have got correct drivers (PDANET works all the time give it a try) . If still no success PM me.


----------



## manstein (Jul 14, 2014)

After some time and extensive usage, I found that the KK experience on our device is very laggy . I installed a lot of apps from GP and the games that run smoothly before on JB, didn't go well with KK with sound glitches and FC  (Injustice gods among us for example).
So, until a fix is provided, I decided to revert to JB.


----------



## Payam121 (Jul 15, 2014)

Why battery usage in kitkat higher than jb


----------



## arun483 (Jul 15, 2014)

Payam121 said:


> Why battery usage in kitkat higher than jb

Click to collapse



Really? I found it much better than JB I am getting above 28 hours of battery backup


----------



## arun483 (Jul 15, 2014)

manstein said:


> After some time and extensive usage, I found that the KK experience on our device is very laggy . I installed a lot of apps from GP and the games that run smoothly before on JB, didn't go well with KK with sound glitches and FC  (Injustice gods among us for example).
> So, until a fix is provided, I decided to revert to JB.

Click to collapse



Asus might release a partial update to fix this thing and we hope its soon. 
I am just waiting for the day we will be able to run Cyanogenmod and MIUI over FonePad


----------



## Payam121 (Jul 15, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Really? I found it much better than JB I am getting above 28 hours of battery backup

Click to collapse



Yes, No any idea ?


----------



## ekowi (Jul 16, 2014)

hi

this phone recommended for new android user?

thanks


----------



## hotvibes (Jul 16, 2014)

ekowi said:


> hi
> 
> this phone recommended for new android user?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



Definitely, go for it!


----------



## arun483 (Jul 18, 2014)

ekowi said:


> hi
> 
> this phone recommended for new android user?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



Yes if you want a nice Big Screened phone with lots of feature go for it or I can suggest you Asus Zenfone it is small screened (4in-5in-6in) but it comes with really nice features amazing 2 gb ram , 1.67 GHZ process and a really awesome camera


----------



## manstein (Jul 18, 2014)

Different versions of the 6.3.6 firmware (KitKat), got published on the ASUS Fonepad 7 (ME372CG) page :

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/A...Desk_Download/


----------



## arun483 (Jul 18, 2014)

arun483 said:


> 18/07/2014 - Asus released official 6.3.6 firmware on there official website. Check it out

Click to collapse


@MEHRDAD595 Have a look at this


----------



## MEHRDAD595 (Jul 18, 2014)

arun483 said:


> @MEHRDAD595 Have a look at this

Click to collapse



checked minutes ago! 
must dl it later and see what inside! 
i think its same as latest partial update file


----------



## hotvibes (Jul 18, 2014)

MEHRDAD595 said:


> checked minutes ago!
> must dl it later and see what inside!
> i think its same as latest partial update file

Click to collapse



Didn't know they have a US version also.


----------



## MEHRDAD595 (Jul 18, 2014)

here u can dl tut for how to flashing
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME372CG/Device_Firmware_Update_SOP.pdf


----------



## arun483 (Jul 18, 2014)

MEHRDAD595 said:


> here u can dl tut for how to flashing
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME372CG/Device_Firmware_Update_SOP.pdf

Click to collapse



Thanks for informing will update my thread with this link too. ?

Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## harrysuccess (Jul 19, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Thanks for informing will update my thread with this link too. ?
> 
> Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Can you tell me, how to downgrade from kitkat to JB, my device is fonepad K00Z ME175CG, Thanks in advance


----------



## khaledjk (Jul 19, 2014)

thats soooo gd


----------



## mablue (Jul 19, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Official V6.3.6 (approx: 967 mb)
> Asus Official Link (for WW SKU version only)
> Mirror Link  (Mega.co.nz)
> 
> If you found this post useful please press thanks button next to you.

Click to collapse



you forgot md5 of this


----------



## arun483 (Jul 19, 2014)

mablue said:


> you forgot md5 of this

Click to collapse



Ohh sorry thanks for informing I updated it now 


harrysuccess said:


> Can you tell me, how to downgrade from kitkat to JB, my device is fonepad K00Z ME175CG, Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I have included this in my thread check it


----------



## inrianto (Jul 19, 2014)

View attachment build.prop.zip

it failed to update fw 6.3.6. using file downloaded from asus. i check ota update it say my device is uptodate. 
then i try to root but it failed too
and also failed to flash raw v5.2.2 it said wrong oem,  image oem=AS my device oem=ID
i have followed all instruction in this thread but nothing work on my device. my current device k00e  ww sku v.5.2.3
any suggestion to solved this?


----------



## harrysuccess (Jul 19, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Ohh sorry thanks for informing I updated it now
> 
> 
> I have included this in my thread check it

Click to collapse



The thread you are right for me372, whether the same is to me175cg? and whether it is the same stockrom?
 Thanks in advance


----------



## mablue (Jul 20, 2014)

inrianto said:


> View attachment 2859955
> View attachment 2859956
> View attachment 2859959
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go in fast boot run Open.cmd(in adb and fastboot folder)
Connect tablet to PC 
Run this commands:
fastboot erase data
fastboot erase cache
fastboot erase boot
fastboot erase system


then check your raw pakage md5 with arun md5
place it in your sd root and go in recovery select sd download
so u can download updates from settings>about>system update>check update


----------



## mablue (Jul 20, 2014)

tanks all I upgraded to end version at 5:00 am today ! with paritial updates from place dlpkg in /cache method after erase all of briaked firmware and installing new one with raw and rooting it in any updating!
other method (place paritial or stuck zip file in internal root) not working and system cant understand I put any file here.
I can update 5.1.6 to 5.2.2 with (fastboot flash update V5.1.6to5.2.2.zip)
but other update just with method that in arun's mega threat can done.


----------



## b4y03sky (Jul 20, 2014)

I can't downgrade from 6.3.6 to 5.2.2, it says that my device-OEM is 'ID', and the image-OEM, is 'AS' please help, I can't root and can't downgrade, so I can't use external sd card.


----------



## arun483 (Jul 20, 2014)

inrianto said:


> View attachment 2859955
> View attachment 2859956
> View attachment 2859959
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We have never seen such 5.2.3 firmware on FonePad7 ME372CG K00E. Make sure you are using ME372CG model.


----------



## arun483 (Jul 20, 2014)

b4y03sky said:


> I can't downgrade from 6.3.6 to 5.2.2, it says that my device is ID, and the raw os OEM, please help, I can't root and can't downgrade, so I can't use external sd card.

Click to collapse



Posting screenshot of your About and Software information this may  help us troubleshoot your problem


----------



## arun483 (Jul 20, 2014)

mablue said:


> View attachment 2860754
> 
> tanks all I upgraded to end version at 5:00 am today ! with paritial updates from place dlpkg in /cache method after erase all of briaked firmware and installing new one with raw and rooting it in any updating!
> other method (place paritial or stuck zip file in internal root) not working and system cant understand I put any file here.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am glad to know that it worked out for you.
Actually I may have included 5.1.6 to 5.2.2 update using fastboot in my thread if not I will add that


----------



## mablue (Jul 20, 2014)

arun483 said:


> I am glad to know that it worked out for you.
> Actually I may have included 5.1.6 to 5.2.2 update using fastboot in my thread if not I will add that

Click to collapse



tnx 
yes u added this 
all off update methods is true now and same with my work


----------



## galaxyms (Jul 21, 2014)

hotvibes said:


> Have you tried using AudioWizard App? You can set different audio modes using this app. Each mode has different volume levels. In power saving mode the volume is very low. Try experimenting with this. I find the volume pretty OK.

Click to collapse




Mine I find is too loud. Even on the lowest setting its loud, and the next step down is zero volume. Would root and a custom ROM sort this out?


----------



## arun483 (Jul 22, 2014)

galaxyms said:


> Mine I find is too loud. Even on the lowest setting its loud, and the next step down is zero volume. Would root and a custom ROM sort this out?

Click to collapse



custom rom is not yet available for fonepad try using third party apps


----------



## M2Aurel (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello guys,

I have read all the post but I did not find a situation like mine.
After OTA update, the system crash mainly on streaming media, MX player, vlc, xbmc, but not only.
Also the external SD card cannot be written with ES explorer, access denied, also some other apps cannot write cash on SD card when needed. The original launcher have lag, the task manager widget some times show zero processes. No root before, no root after, just stock.
Any advice ?

TKS


----------



## GERGX (Jul 23, 2014)

*The radio error - solution !!!*

I have 2 of those phones, after the kitkat update I just had to downgrade and root.

What I did is the standard 5.2.2 firmware from the sd card. It worked for one of the phones, but the other one got an error.

The radio error something fail. There was no way to get around it no matter what firmware or update i was trying to flash.

THERE IS A SOLUTION !!

All you have to do is, while in recovery and while plunged in the pc and whit working drivers, you need to just type
*
fastboot erase system*

that will erase the system, then you flash the same old 5.2.2 and everything will be working !

PLEASE OP, INCLUDE THAT IN THE FIRST POST, MANY PEOPLE SEEM TO HAVE THAT PROBLEM.


----------



## hanih4 (Jul 23, 2014)

after update to kitkat ,I have some problem with mobile network on edge  .  displays  cannot conect to internet  many times on screen . and my data transfer is so bad and internet is not conecteds when apn is connected . anybody else has problems with  sim network data?


----------



## ot2yrml (Jul 24, 2014)

*help me*

hi, i have a problem. after connected to computer, click open.cmd and writed adb reboot recovery, it was not reboot


----------



## GERGX (Jul 24, 2014)

ot2yrml said:


> hi, i have a problem. after connected to computer, click open.cmd and writed adb reboot recovery, it was not reboot

Click to collapse



Maybe your android driver is not working, try installing software.intel.com/en-us/android/articles/intel-usb-driver-for-android-devices

---------- Post added at 06:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 AM ----------




hanih4 said:


> after update to kitkat ,I have some problem with mobile network on edge  .  displays  cannot conect to internet  many times on screen . and my data transfer is so bad and internet is not conecteds when apn is connected . anybody else has problems with  sim network data?

Click to collapse



Also you will not be able to write files to the sd card or external hard drives. Kitkat is the worst android. I downgraded and everything is fine.


----------



## arun483 (Jul 24, 2014)

GERGX said:


> Maybe your android driver is not working, try installing software.intel.com/en-us/android/articles/intel-usb-driver-for-android-devices
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't blame the update it was one of the most awaited firmwares asus might have not got any time to check the firmware fully before releasing as they were getting one after one emails regarding kitkat update hopefully they will release fixed update really soon. Do dont blame the firmware







ot2yrml said:


> hi, i have a problem. after connected to computer, click open.cmd and writed adb reboot recovery, it was not reboot

Click to collapse



Check if you fonepad is in USB debugging mode. Use PDA.net if still no success it will install required drivers by itself

Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## arun483 (Jul 24, 2014)

GERGX said:


> I have 2 of those phones, after the kitkat update I just had to downgrade and root.
> 
> What I did is the standard 5.2.2 firmware from the sd card. It worked for one of the phones, but the other one got an error.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This solution does not work all the time. Even I had same issue tried using this method but no success  so I gave my fonepad to service station and told me that the motherboard is damaged and is to be replaced and this finally fixed my problem. I will include this in my post but this is not right or sure method to fix it.

Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cnpc1984 (Jul 25, 2014)

arun483 said:


> FonePad7 Mega Thread

Click to collapse



HI arun483 
First tutorial for you to thank, there is a problem I hope you can help me, my device is cn 5.3.5 build, how can I do to update to 6.3.6 build. thx


----------



## arun483 (Jul 25, 2014)

cnpc1984 said:


> HI arun483
> First tutorial for you to thank, there is a problem I hope you can help me, my device is cn 5.3.5 build, how can I do to update to 6.3.6 build. thx

Click to collapse



Sorry I have never heard of 5.3.5 version and even I haven't used can version the only way is using Asus official firmware flashing. I will update my post with cn version firmware.

Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JamesRodrigue (Jul 26, 2014)

*What;s the problem?*

*Flashing Back From 6.3.6 KitKat
*

After step 3, it is rolling since more than an hour. Nothing coming, Only flashing the ASUS icon & the round wheel rolling continuously.

What the hack is going on? How much time it takes in first boot?


----------



## EvilDragonEX (Jul 27, 2014)

JamesRodrigue said:


> *Flashing Back From 6.3.6 KitKat
> *
> 
> After step 3, it is rolling since more than an hour. Nothing coming, Only flashing the ASUS icon & the round wheel rolling continuously.
> ...

Click to collapse



go back to droidboot mode and select factory reset

Sent from my Moto X Developer Edition (XT1053) using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JamesRodrigue (Jul 27, 2014)

*It rocks*



EvilDragonEX said:


> go back to droidboot mode and select factory reset
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Developer Edition (XT1053) using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



:thanx: buddy. It took 3 hours. Then also, same screen was visible. It was scary.
Later done the steps as you suggested & finally it worked. 

later adb was not working. I found the error was due to the driver. So i searched for the driver. It was around 9MB.

Finally, I have rooted & downgraded my Android successfully.

This thread is life savior. 

Keep it up, guys. Xillions of hearty thanks.


----------



## xky1980 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi, I want update my ME373CG with system image firmware 6.3.6 downloaded from asus site. I've found no raw file in zip image downloaded. Asus guide says to put the file in sd card but the update notification will not start. Can someone tell me the correct procedure? Thanks


----------



## sungeb (Jul 28, 2014)

Dear Sir

Im using kit kat .. and try to root but the result is error , i cant install di super SU , but when I try to install a application it said that can install cus this device is already root ? so i try to reflash to 5.2.5 as you wrote on page one .. but itu result error too .... so what am i supposed to do about this .. thanks 

Regards

ARYA


----------



## arun483 (Jul 29, 2014)

xky1980 said:


> Hi, I want update my ME373CG with system image firmware 6.3.6 downloaded from asus site. I've found no raw file in zip image downloaded. Asus guide says to put the file in sd card but the update notification will not start. Can someone tell me the correct procedure? Thanks

Click to collapse



Copy file to your internal storage without extracting as it is. You will get update notification in you notification bar after that.


----------



## xky1980 (Jul 29, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Copy file to your internal storage without extracting as it is. You will get update notification in you notification bar after that.

Click to collapse



So I must copy the zip file in my interna storage not in SD card?


----------



## arun483 (Jul 29, 2014)

sungeb said:


> Dear Sir
> 
> Im using kit kat .. and try to root but the result is error , i cant install di super SU , but when I try to install a application it said that can install cus this device is already root ? so i try to reflash to 5.2.5 as you wrote on page one .. but itu result error too .... so what am i supposed to do about this .. thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please explain this with a picture this would help us understand your problem better.


----------



## arun483 (Jul 29, 2014)

xky1980 said:


> So I must copy the zip file in my interna storage not in SD card?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## xky1980 (Jul 30, 2014)

I put zip file in /sdcard/ folder into internal storage, but nothing changed. No update notification. I can't put zip file into root folder because I've not access without root permission.


----------



## arun483 (Jul 30, 2014)

xky1980 said:


> I put zip file in /sdcard/ folder into internal storage, but nothing changed. No update notification. I can't put zip file into root folder because I've not access without root permission.

Click to collapse



There is no need to put it in root. Have you checked MD5 hash to check if your file is not corrupted?


----------



## xky1980 (Jul 30, 2014)

arun483 said:


> There is no need to put it in root. Have you checked MD5 hash to check if your file is not corrupted?

Click to collapse



How can I check MD5 hash? Anyway I can open the file and extract it, so I think the file is not corrupted.
Thanks.


----------



## arun483 (Jul 30, 2014)

xky1980 said:


> How can I check MD5 hash? Anyway I can open the file and extract it, so I think the file is not corrupted.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Use MD5 hash checking tool


----------



## cnpc1984 (Jul 31, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Sorry I have never heard of 5.3.5 version and even I haven't used can version the only way is using Asus official firmware flashing. I will update my post with cn version firmware.
> 
> Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



sorry Is 5.2.5


----------



## arun483 (Jul 31, 2014)

cnpc1984 said:


> sorry Is 5.2.5

Click to collapse



So actually what you want is only cn version Asus firmware?
Here it is http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME372CG/UL_K00E_CN_6_3_6.zip


----------



## thanhtonic (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi, my phone on 4.2.4 kitkat and I delete system app and now my phone is brick, how to repair my phone ?


----------



## Alpha1711 (Aug 1, 2014)

im revert to 5.2.5 cuz lot of root features is not fully works like xposed gravitybox features .. cant change battery cant put the clock center .. plus cant do anything .. it is useless .. evendo the UI or Laucher looks great and better but im still prefer the JB version 5.2.5 which have more rooting benefits than the KT 6.3.6 .. anyway thnks bro for the files .. and tutorial .. it was great and easy to understand .. keep it up! im supporting you bro!! :good::good:


----------



## Alpha1711 (Aug 1, 2014)

thanhtonic said:


> Hi, my phone on 4.2.4 kitkat and I delete system app and now my phone is brick, how to repair my phone ?

Click to collapse



format it back to 5.2.2 using RAW files .. and do all over again .. just remember if you want to delete the system preloaded apps .. use titanium backup as there can delete and restore by backup the preloaded apps/apk ..


----------



## cnpc1984 (Aug 1, 2014)

arun483 said:


> So actually what you want is only cn version Asus firmware?
> Here it is http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME372CG/UL_K00E_CN_6_3_6.zip

Click to collapse



I would like flashes from 5.2.5 to 6.3.6, but without success. Tip: ERROR: Can tfind image file! 
How should I do, I hope to get your help. Many thanks.


----------



## thanhtonic (Aug 1, 2014)

Alpha1711 said:


> format it back to 5.2.2 using RAW files .. and do all over again .. just remember if you want to delete the system preloaded apps .. use titanium backup as there can delete and restore by backup the preloaded apps/apk ..

Click to collapse



Thank you bro, it work


----------



## hanih4 (Aug 2, 2014)

The best RAW file is 5.2.2 
 tried with other versions , they have modem error problem or after flashing there is no network.
5.2.2 worked for all users .
If you got modem error  this can help:
Flash 5.2.2 in droidboot
If you got any modem error 
Select reboot droidboot and try sddownload again
Always worked for me without error after reboot.
I want to go back to 4.2 but modem error is problem .


----------



## arun483 (Aug 3, 2014)

hanih4 said:


> The best RAW file is 5.2.2
> tried with other versions , they have modem error problem or after flashing there is no network.
> 5.2.2 worked for all users .
> If you got modem error  this can help:
> ...

Click to collapse



Please check that you firmware isn't corrupted

Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JamesRodrigue (Aug 3, 2014)

*Awesome : Its 10/10*

This thread is really best thread for Fonepad in world :fingers-crossed:

I downgraded using this guid, and, enjoying 4.2. 

Thanks a lot, again. :laugh:


----------



## hanih4 (Aug 3, 2014)

*sddownload error*



arun483 said:


> Please check that you firmware isn't corrupted
> 
> Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



md5 is correct . after flashing there is no baseband and network . modem error in flash process.
flash radio:'radio_firmware.bin'.....E:modem ERROR: modem boot failure.
fail!
happens in older versions
any idea?


----------



## Dev.Hiro (Aug 3, 2014)

*kitkat*

THE KITKAT UPDATES ARE TRULY AWESOME .... No words to appreciate you ...
Thnks for the link dude :highfive:







I'm gonna say this to my Friends


----------



## cnpc1984 (Aug 4, 2014)

*6.3.6 update*

I root my device 5.2.5, 6.3.6 update current push, but I can not update, may I ask what is the solution? My build is CN5.2.5. Thank you.


----------



## hanih4 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Official firmwware File from ASUS*

Does Anybody knows How to update with UL-K00E-WW-6_3_6_0-user.zip from asus website?
there is a pdf guide from asus but i have  done it and  not working.


----------



## arun483 (Aug 4, 2014)

cnpc1984 said:


> I root my device 5.2.5, 6.3.6 update current push, but I can not update, may I ask what is the solution? My build is CN5.2.5. Thank you.

Click to collapse



You tried it with official Asus cn version firmware?

Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## arun483 (Aug 4, 2014)

hanih4 said:


> Does Anybody knows How to update with UL-K00E-WW-6_3_6_0-user.zip from asus website?
> there is a pdf guide from asus but i have  done it and  not working.

Click to collapse



It is working fine check your firmware version.

Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## arun483 (Aug 4, 2014)

San.phplogin said:


> THE KITKAT UPDATES ARE TRULY AWESOME .... No words to appreciate you ...
> Thnks for the link dude :highfive:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad to know this worked for you.

Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## arun483 (Aug 4, 2014)

hanih4 said:


> md5 is correct . after flashing there is no baseband and network . modem error in flash process.
> flash radio:'radio_firmware.bin'.....E:modem ERROR: modem boot failure.
> fail!
> happens in older versions
> any idea?

Click to collapse



I had same issue it was something with motherboard which broke down somehow. Please try flashing other firmwares if still no luck then try visiting service center.

Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hanih4 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Fix Kitkat External SD write problem*

after kitkat update there is a problem with write permission  on external sdcard
for example if you try to copy files with es file explorer to micro sd ,it fails.
its a common problem on kitkat for many devices.

install SDfix (NextApp) from market , app will solve problem.
* Needs Root


----------



## EvilDragonEX (Aug 4, 2014)

hanih4 said:


> after kitkat update there is a problem with write permission  on external sdcard
> for example if you try to copy files with es file explorer to micro sd ,it fails.
> its a common problem on kitkat for many devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



or you can just install Xposed Framework and use HandleExternalStorage module to enable read/write access to all apps

Sent from my Moto X Developer Edition (XT1053) using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cnpc1984 (Aug 6, 2014)

arun483 said:


> You tried it with official Asus cn version firmware?
> 
> Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes it is. Build CN5.2.5. Because I have the root of the device, so I can not update to build 6.3.6. Now I do not know how to fix it. Will can help me solve this problem?


----------



## hanih4 (Aug 6, 2014)

I have noticed some  bug on kitkat 
Using any vpn app with mobile network  like 2g or 3g causes disconnecting of mobile data every few minutes !!!!
It will connect again but happens all time.
Anybody confirms?


----------



## drmazen (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you guys for all the great work and useful information, 
I want to flash the stok firmware file from Asus website(  WW 6.3.6 ) but it is a .zip file ( not. Raw)
and following your instructions I get an error from droidboot  saying: 


No detect......asus_bundle.zip
Can't find image file.....

I searched asus site and there was a note about updating the SOP version!!!!!!?

So,  can anybody help? And what is Sop....is it like the BIOS? AND HOW TO UPDATE IT?


----------



## anwari07 (Aug 12, 2014)

do you know how to unpack .raw file?
I want to know what is contained in the file.

please answer my question -_-


----------



## arun483 (Aug 15, 2014)

anwari07 said:


> do you know how to unpack .raw file?
> I want to know what is contained in the file.
> 
> please answer my question -_-

Click to collapse



Open file with winrar

Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## arun483 (Aug 15, 2014)

drmazen said:


> Thank you guys for all the great work and useful information,
> I want to flash the stok firmware file from Asus website(  WW 6.3.6 ) but it is a .zip file ( not. Raw)
> and following your instructions I get an error from droidboot  saying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use dlpkgfile method which requires pre-root

Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## arun483 (Aug 15, 2014)

hanih4 said:


> I have noticed some  bug on kitkat
> Using any vpn app with mobile network  like 2g or 3g causes disconnecting of mobile data every few minutes !!!!
> It will connect again but happens all time.
> Anybody confirms?

Click to collapse



Yes there are many bugs on KitKat upgrade and no o don't experience this problem of yours.

Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## anwari07 (Aug 15, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Open file with winrar
> 
> Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I can't unpact .raw files with it.
I of devices asus zenfone 4, just want to know how to unpack the files looking for the same .raw with frimeware you. are there any special equipment or tools?

Sent from my ASUS_T00I using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## arun483 (Aug 15, 2014)

anwari07 said:


> I can't unpact .raw files with it.
> I of devices asus zenfone 4, just want to know how to unpack the files looking for the same .raw with frimeware you. are there any special equipment or tools?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00I using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Amazed to know that winrar is not working out. I will try to find some way through which you can unpack these raw files

Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## anwari07 (Aug 16, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Amazed to know that winrar is not working out. I will try to find some way through which you can unpack these raw files
> 
> Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



okay, I wait.
indeed it .raw file (frimeware) you can't be dismantled as well?

if it is solved please let me 

Sent from my ASUS_T00I using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## drmazen (Aug 16, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Use dlpkgfile method which requires pre-root
> 
> Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



thanks for the advice, but as many talk about issues after update to 6.3.6 , I wanted to flash a fresh stock ROM ( not partial update) hoping to solve those issues ( hotspot!).

anyway...... I was trying to get the tethering to work on my 5.2.5 rooted stock ROM , and modified a file in system\lib called:
libhardware_legacy.so and my device can't boot anymore

ASUS logo is all that i get.....but still can enter droidboot and use fastboot......any advice? (other than using RAW files and partial update method?)


----------



## arun483 (Aug 17, 2014)

drmazen said:


> thanks for the advice, but as many talk about issues after update to 6.3.6 , I wanted to flash a fresh stock ROM ( not partial update) hoping to solve those issues ( hotspot!).
> 
> anyway...... I was trying to get the tethering to work on my 5.2.5 rooted stock ROM , and modified a file in system\lib called:
> reshardware_legacy.so and my device can't boot anymore
> ...

Click to collapse



You will have to flash raw firmware you will find one in the thread. I suggest you to flash 5.2.2 firmware and then perform partial updates.

Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## berlinpilot2003 (Aug 20, 2014)

There is a new update of 6.3.6 dated 2014/08/19.
http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_7_ME372CG/HelpDesk_Download/

I tried to update my actual 6.3.6-20140603 to the new build. 

- I put the file to the sd card root. 
- disonnected the USB connection.
- The fonpad recognized the new firmware available. 
- After confirming the update the fonepad booted and broke up the update on aprox. 25% with error message -> reboot.
- After reeboot everthing was untouched or rolled back. An Message appeared "Systemaktualisierung fehlgeschlagen (3)" - "upgrade failed (3)"

Any ideas?


----------



## hanih4 (Aug 21, 2014)

berlinpilot2003 said:


> There is a new update of 6.3.6 dated 2014/08/19.
> http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_7_ME372CG/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> I tried to update my actual 6.3.6-20140603 to the new build.
> ...

Click to collapse



maybe you changed or deleted some system apps with root?
and why we are not getting this update ota notification before whole firmware on asus website ?
and its same 6.3.6 version agan just date changed !!!!
 its strange


----------



## drmazen (Aug 21, 2014)

arun483 said:


> You will have to flash raw firmware you will find one in the thread. I suggest you to flash 5.2.2 firmware and then perform partial updates.
> 
> Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I flashed the RAW file and it worked fine, indeed I tried all those ROM's and here is some notes:

1- Flashing a .RAW file from the sd card is so easy & simple
2- You can flash any rom ( 3.2.4 , 5.1.6 , or 5.2.2) regardless of your current rom version BUT when you flash a higher version it works like an update ( keeps all user data and apps) and when you flash an older version it installs a fresh rom ( no apps or user data are preserved)
3-WIFI hotspot ( wifi tethering) only works on rom version 3.2.4
4- rooting works fine on all versions using the guide in this thread
5- You can unroot your device any time (and upgrade via OTA ) from within the supersu app>>settings>> unroot device ( it worked for me and I upgraded from 5.1.6 (rooted then unrooted ) to 5.2.5 ( no 5.2.2 upgrade is required)


----------



## EvilDragonEX (Aug 21, 2014)

drmazen said:


> I flashed the RAW file and it worked fine, indeed I tried all those ROM's and here is some notes:
> 
> 1- Flashing a .RAW file from the sd card is so easy & simple
> 2- You can flash any rom ( 3.2.4 , 5.1.6 , or 5.2.2) regardless of your current rom version BUT when you flash a higher version it works like an update ( keeps all user data and apps) but when you flash an older version it installs a freh rom ( no apps or user data are preserved)
> ...

Click to collapse



first ... if you flash an older version of your current rom... your stuff and apps will still be there...

second... wifi hotspot works in every version (at least mine is...)

and i reflash my system to change version all the time... nothing missing



berlinpilot2003 said:


> There is a new update of 6.3.6 dated 2014/08/19.
> http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_7_ME372CG/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> I tried to update my actual 6.3.6-20140603 to the new build.
> ...

Click to collapse



the update file posted on Asus website is the same... build date is 20140630

so... yeah you know what i mean...

Sent from my Moto X Developer Edition (XT1053) using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## drmazen (Aug 21, 2014)

EvilDragonEX said:


> first ... if you flash an older version of your current rom... your stuff and apps will still be there...
> 
> second... wifi hotspot works in every version (at least mine is...)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



first........you may be the only one who's got wifi hotspot working in all versions......happy for you..
anyone has hotspot working on any version other than 3.2.4 plz confirm it

second ........ is your current rom version 5.2.5 kitkat??????????????? I'm confused.


----------



## hanih4 (Aug 22, 2014)

*hotspot*



drmazen said:


> first........you may be the only one who's got wifi hotspot working in all versions......happy for you..
> anyone has hotspot working on any version other than 3.2.4 plz confirm it
> 
> second ........ is your current rom version 5.2.5 kitkat??????????????? I'm confused.

Click to collapse



i cant flash 3.2.4 because of modem flashing error
but hotspot not worked for me in 5.2.2 and 5.2.5
just worked in 6.3.6
I think there is some difference in hardware  because for some users it worked in older versions too
also 3.2.4 raw file is not modem compatible for all users, 
I think there is some tiny difference in wireless part  and modem model or id


----------



## MEHRDAD595 (Aug 23, 2014)

it seems there is an update afte 6.3.6 build for me372cg
if anybody can please download and test! 
here it is a dl link
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME372CG/UL_K00E_WW_6_4_2.zip


----------



## hotvibes (Aug 23, 2014)

MEHRDAD595 said:


> it seems there is an update afte 6.3.6 build for me372cg
> if anybody can please download and test!
> here it is a dl link
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME372CG/UL_K00E_WW_6_4_2.zip

Click to collapse



How did you find out?


----------



## MEHRDAD595 (Aug 23, 2014)

hotvibes said:


> How did you find out?

Click to collapse



some guys sent me PM!
is it important?! 
u have a official update from asus!


----------



## EvilDragonEX (Aug 24, 2014)

MEHRDAD595 said:


> it seems there is an update afte 6.3.6 build for me372cg
> if anybody can please download and test!
> here it is a dl link
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME372CG/UL_K00E_WW_6_4_2.zip

Click to collapse



Note to all... please extract the zip ONCE... and you should get UL-K00E-6.4.2.0-user.zip

then copy the file to the root of sd card

then you know the rest...

Sent from my XT1053 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## EvilDragonEX (Aug 24, 2014)

so... i updated... i dont see anything changed...

Sent from my XT1053 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MEHRDAD595 (Aug 24, 2014)

EvilDragonEX said:


> so... i updated... i dont see anything changed...
> 
> Sent from my XT1053 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



i had below bugs:
 i couldnt attache a new number to a contact!
audio wizard bug
camera quality
systemUI bugs with xposed modules!
now im on 4.3 JB!
please check these
thanks


----------



## EvilDragonEX (Aug 24, 2014)

MEHRDAD595 said:


> i had below bugs:
> i couldnt attache a new number to a contact!
> audio wizard bug
> camera quality
> ...

Click to collapse



i can attach new number to existing contacts no problem

audio wizard bug? details please~ i got no problem

camera quality is terrible... i know... but if comparing to previous builds then im not sure since i dont use camera much

what xposed module did you install? and xposed installer version?

Sent from my XT1053 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MEHRDAD595 (Aug 24, 2014)

EvilDragonEX said:


> i can attach new number to existing contacts no problem

Click to collapse



great! 



EvilDragonEX said:


> audio wizard bug? details please~ i got no problem

Click to collapse



volume is not loud enough!ringtone volume is low



EvilDragonEX said:


> camera quality is terrible... i know... but if comparing to previous builds then im not sure since i dont use camera much

Click to collapse



i think its good on 4.3,but not on 4.4.2



EvilDragonEX said:


> what xposed module did you install? and xposed installer version?

Click to collapse



latest build, 2.7.1 i remember!
any xposed which change for statusbar like gravity box or xblast or any other for center clock,blurring,.....!


----------



## EvilDragonEX (Aug 24, 2014)

MEHRDAD595 said:


> great!
> 
> 
> volume is not loud enough!ringtone volume is low
> ...

Click to collapse



ringtone volume is same as previous build... so... no problem here

Sent from my XT1053 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hanih4 (Aug 24, 2014)

*root for new version 6.4.2*

please share the root file for the new version .
that will be great 
thanks


----------



## EvilDragonEX (Aug 24, 2014)

MEHRDAD595 said:


> i had below bugs:
> i couldnt attache a new number to a contact!
> audio wizard bug
> camera quality
> ...

Click to collapse



so i tried the OMZen module as per requested... and all i can say is terrible instructions provided... anyway the result is... yes it works

see pictures attached

Sent from my XT1053 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## EvilDragonEX (Aug 24, 2014)

sad... picture size too big...

Sent from my XT1053 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hanih4 (Aug 24, 2014)

*root for new version 6.4.2*

this is root file for new version


----------



## MEHRDAD595 (Aug 24, 2014)

hanih4 said:


> this is root file for new version

Click to collapse



i had made it  this afternoon but couldnt attache to thread!
ive attached  but now i see that  u have done too!
anyway,thanks much


----------



## hanih4 (Aug 25, 2014)

MEHRDAD595 said:


> i had made it  this afternoon but couldnt attache to thread!
> ive attached  but now i see that  u have done too!
> anyway,thanks much

Click to collapse



just changed one of your zip files a little so basically its your work .

Help 
after last update , because of some problem i wanted to flash an older version but
now there is a bigger problem , i have tried all raw files and after flash there is no network and no baseband version !!!!!!!!!!!!!! help please

now i know what is going on but still no way to fix
when flash process starts it can not detect tablet type and model 
so can not choose the right radio.bin and other things 
and flashes another radio that is for no sim model atomaticly


----------



## barath_000 (Aug 27, 2014)

*help*



EvilDragonEX said:


> Note to all... please extract the zip ONCE... and you should get UL-K00E-6.4.2.0-user.zip
> 
> then copy the file to the root of sd card
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i'm unable to copy the file to cache folder bcoz file size is to big any help?


----------



## hanih4 (Aug 27, 2014)

barath_000 said:


> i'm unable to copy the file to cache folder bcoz file size is to big any help?

Click to collapse



First you should copy file to  internal storage not to any other folder 
And  if you dont have  free space you should free up space by removing files and apps or move them to micro sd ....  That's it.


----------



## barath_000 (Aug 27, 2014)

hanih4 said:


> First you should copy file to  internal storage not to any other folder
> And  if you dont have  free space you should free up space by removing files and apps or move them to micro sd ....  That's it.

Click to collapse



after copying wat's the procedure to flash file ?


----------



## hanih4 (Aug 27, 2014)

barath_000 said:


> after copying wat's the procedure to flash file ?

Click to collapse



Its very very simple , download the zip file from asus website extract it and there is another zip file inside first one  ,put it on your internal storage disconnect from pc and you will get update notification on tablet just touch it and press update , update is done automatic and you do nothing more .
It takes less than 10min
After copying zip if you did not get update notification just restart tablet once and it will be there after reboot.


----------



## hotvibes (Sep 1, 2014)

This update seems to be much better in terms of battery. I am seeing much less battery drain compared to last update. Speed is also slightly better.


----------



## Igrab (Sep 1, 2014)

*Problem of gsm/wcdma signal. Please, help me*

Hi guys! Starting from 4.4 kitkat android update, during normal use( but not when i connect wifi), often gsm signal fall and, sometimes automatically returns sometimes i have to reboot the device. It's a very annoying thing!I did several factory reset and also last 6.4.2. update, but i didn't solve the problem. Asus doesn't answer to my question on Facebook. What do you think?Could i solve problem with root?Or have you any suggestion for me?Also my brother has a fonepad 7 with the same problem.Thank you for help ﻿
Comprimi


----------



## dubakoor (Sep 7, 2014)

Igrab said:


> Hi guys! Starting from 4.4 kitkat android update, during normal use( but not when i connect wifi), often gsm signal fall and, sometimes automatically returns sometimes i have to reboot the device. It's a very annoying thing!I did several factory reset and also last 6.4.2. update, but i didn't solve the problem. Asus doesn't answer to my question on Facebook. What do you think?Could i solve problem with root?Or have you any suggestion for me?Also my brother has a fonepad 7 with the same problem.Thank you for help ﻿
> Comprimi

Click to collapse




I too have the same issue...  one request please don't downgrade your OS to 6.3.6.. it will destroy your IMEI. 
please wait for future update


----------



## heavylildude (Sep 9, 2014)

*Nexus 7 Travel Case on ME372CG*

Altough a lil bit off on top/bottom, this case is 80% fit


----------



## amin318 (Sep 9, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## raincy13 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Fail imei fonpad ME372CG CN*

My asus is fail imei 004999010640000 . ( Now, No Signal. I want find stock rom RAW CN ver ... ? Please Heplme


----------



## mekanikenginar (Sep 14, 2014)

*6.4.2 update changed IMEI*

I have the same problem like most of you, after updated to 6.4.2 signal has gone. I have send it to service but they downgraded it to 5.2.2. Now i have a android 4.3 tablet without phone and a changed IMEI. since the IMEI changed i can't update it via OTA. My tablet is out of warranty due to chaging the touchscreen not at service so they won't help me. How can i update it to 6.3.6 or 6.4.2 and correct the IMEI ?


----------



## blckDTshadow (Sep 14, 2014)

EDIT: Nevermind, fixed it!

Hey,
I had my motherboard exchanged by the Asus support. Now I am trying to update my tablet through partials. It worked really good until 6.3.6, but now I am trying to copy the 6.4.2 file to / (with root of course) and my tablet stops responding. Any ideas?

Cheers,
blckDTshadow


----------



## boating dude (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello!

I'm new here and just rooted my Fonepad 7 with these instructions. I have the same problem like most has after the 6.4.2. update: both phone and SMS are out of order. I thought maybe downgrading to 6.3.6. would solve the problem, but someone wrote there that it destroys the IMEI. What does it mean? Is it serious? And btw, how to downgrade the build? :fingers-crossed:


----------



## hotvibes (Sep 18, 2014)

I am seeing issues with stock messaging app after updating to 6.4.2. I am not able to read most of the sms, the app crashes while opening sms and closes. It's very frustrating.


----------



## boating dude (Sep 18, 2014)

I founded this from the internet, it seems Asus finally is aware of this 6.4.2. problem.

"Thank you for contacting Asus Technical Support Department.

Regarding your inquiry about the kitkat update, Kindly note that there is a common issue with Kit Kat update and we escalated to google and they advised us that there will be an update available soon to fix those problems, just please check for updates frequently "


----------



## latimeria (Sep 18, 2014)

boating dude said:


> I founded this from the internet, it seems Asus finally is aware of this 6.4.2. problem.
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Asus Technical Support Department.
> 
> Regarding your inquiry about the kitkat update, Kindly note that there is a common issue with Kit Kat update and we escalated to google and they advised us that there will be an update available soon to fix those problems, just please check for updates frequently "

Click to collapse



Asus is not able to solve all the problems occurred since the roll out of firmware 6.3.6; I'm in Italy and my fonepad has radio-gsm not working since two months and the only thing they say it's sometimes they will release a bugfix 

the only way should be to downgrade to 3.2.4 or downgrade the baseband at a stable release but I really don't know if someone ever tried it


----------



## boating dude (Sep 19, 2014)

latimeria said:


> the only way should be to downgrade to 3.2.4 or downgrade the baseband at a stable release but I really don't know if someone ever tried it

Click to collapse



It this possible? Can someone give instructions for this, please.


----------



## higc (Sep 20, 2014)

*What I Learned*

I finally decided to get around to doing this and ran into a few problems along the way. I thought I would share to save someone else the headache. I started at 3.2.3 and flashed the 5.2.2.rar file thinking I would save some time. That jacked my system all up. Had to wipe everything and start over at 3.2.4. I had backed everything up using the Asus built in backup app. I thought it was nice and easy. That was a mistake that I'll explain in a bit. I made it through all the partial updates and got to 6.4.2. Yeah me. I went to re-install my apps and noticed the built in Asus backup app was missing. Fortunately I had a copy of the APK. I tried to install but in would not let me, even with root. After some reading it appears Asus decided to remove that app along with a few others. Point one before you do this back your stuff up with a different backup app. Titanium is pretty simple to use. I couldn't find any app that would open the .abu backups so I again flashed all the way back to 3.2.4. Reloaded my apps and backed up with Titanium. Then I began the process all over again. Finally got back to 6.4.2. Yeah me again. Well then I ran into another problem I didn't know about / slashed overlooked. This point is very important. In Kit Kat apps get kind of locked down. They basically only have rights to write in the folders they create. Including the camera. For those that don't understand what that means here's another explanation. You have an app that you like that we'll call "Joe's Backup". The app has always given you the choice to save those backups to the Internal SD card or the External SD card. You have preferred the External SD card option for years, but you have to point the app to save those backups to a folder on the External SD card. The app did not create that folder and does not have ownership of it. It just had rights to write to that folder before Kit Kat and now it doesn't. This also affects the ability to copy and paste from the Internal SD card to the External SD card. Point two think about this before you upgrade to Kit Kat. Think about what apps you have that you like to save the data to your External SD card. After discovering that I was somewhat upset to say the least. Well after a lot of digging through vast amounts of useless information I finally found a solution to this problem to. I did NOT discover this workaround. I do NOT deserve credit for it. I'm just pasting the link to where I found the solution. ://winaero.com/blog/unlock-external-sd-card-writing-for-all-apps-in-android-4-4-kitkat/[/url]  . I had to erase the usual letter found at the beginning of a web address in order to post. Just add them back in. Follow the directions and you regain the ability to write to your External SD card. You will need a file explorer to do this. I prefer ES File Explorer myself. I'm not pushing ES, it's just what I use. I'd like to point out that you will need the latest version of the app to do this. From what I read several of the other file explorer's have problems with Kit Kat and permissions. Even with root. After I performed the above modification I was able to have my apps write to the External SD card again and finally got freakin Link2SD working again. Ohh what a nightmare. Hopefully this will help a few of you. Hopefully I'll get at least one thanks. As for the functionality of the device I haven't noticed any major problems yet. The tethering still works great. Using it right now. No problem with the signal. I think it does boot a lot faster now and doesn't seem as sluggish as before. But maybe it was time for a rebuild anyways. Also thanks to those who discovered the roots, those that contributed to the project, and to the one who put the post together.

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------




boating dude said:


> It this possible? Can someone give instructions for this, please.

Click to collapse



I was at 3.2.3 and made it up to 6.4.2. I discovered an issue that required me to flash back to 3.2.4. I was able to do so with the WW_user_3.2.4.rar file and didn't have any problems at all. Everything worked just fine. After I took care of the issue that required me to go back to 3.2.4 I was able to once again go back up to 6.4.2. Never lost my radio, signal, or ability to tether.

---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------




Igrab said:


> Hi guys! Starting from 4.4 kitkat android update, during normal use( but not when i connect wifi), often gsm signal fall and, sometimes automatically returns sometimes i have to reboot the device. It's a very annoying thing!I did several factory reset and also last 6.4.2. update, but i didn't solve the problem. Asus doesn't answer to my question on Facebook. What do you think?Could i solve problem with root?Or have you any suggestion for me?Also my brother has a fonepad 7 with the same problem.Thank you for help ﻿
> Comprimi

Click to collapse



I want to make sure I understand you correctly. Are you saying that the issue with the gsm failing only started after the upgrade to 4.4? Have you tried the other method of erasing your phone that is mentioned on page 10 by ---mablue, on July 20th at 12:27 am--?
Is the problem occurring in a location where you used to have a good / great signal? Are there any other glitches happening that you're noticing also?

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------




drmazen said:


> first........you may be the only one who's got wifi hotspot working in all versions......happy for you..
> anyone has hotspot working on any version other than 3.2.4 plz confirm it
> 
> second ........ is your current rom version 5.2.5 kitkat??????????????? I'm confused.

Click to collapse



Mine has worked starting at 3.2.3, then flashed to 5.2.2, then flashed back to 3.2.4, then every partial up to 6.4.2 and then all the way back to 3.4.2 and then once again through all the partial updates back to 6.4.2. If you must know why I went back to 3.42 from 6.4.2 please see my other post around page 20. The tethering worked the entire time.


----------



## hotvibes (Sep 21, 2014)

hotvibes said:


> I am seeing issues with stock messaging app after updating to 6.4.2. I am not able to read most of the sms, the app crashes while opening sms and closes. It's very frustrating.

Click to collapse



An update to messaging app has fixed this issue I was seeing. Messaging app is working great now. Thanks to Asus for the update. I was about to enable messaging in hangouts.


----------



## boating dude (Sep 21, 2014)

hotvibes said:


> An update to messaging app has fixed this issue I was seeing. Messaging app is working great now. Thanks to Asus for the update. I was about to enable messaging in hangouts.

Click to collapse



Eh, what update and from where?  My tablet says in the settings that everything is up to date

Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## EvilDragonEX (Sep 21, 2014)

boating dude said:


> Eh, what update and from where?  My tablet says in the settings that everything is up to date
> 
> Sent from my K00E using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i think he meant play store updates

Sent from my XT1053 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hotvibes (Sep 23, 2014)

EvilDragonEX said:


> i think he meant play store updates
> 
> Sent from my XT1053 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That is correct.


----------



## boating dude (Sep 23, 2014)

Because 6.4.2. official update  broke my tablet. I rooted it and then installed raw 5.1.6. It went ok but doesn't find sim card. Tablet asks pin code, but then nor mobile data nor phone/text doesn't work. What I did wrong? 

I partially updated to 5.2.2. and still mobile data and phone/text are missing.


----------



## qweSSO (Sep 23, 2014)

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, есть ли возможность понижение прошивки(установка более старой версии) без потери связи? Извините за чистый английский!


----------



## tapioco2000 (Sep 23, 2014)

There  is a new system update v6.4.4 [27,92 mb]


----------



## hotvibes (Sep 24, 2014)

tapioco2000 said:


> There  is a new system update v6.4.4 [27,92 mb]

Click to collapse



Wow! Thanks. Do you know what is the change?


----------



## Payam121 (Sep 24, 2014)

Download Link :
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME372CG/UL_K00E_WW_6_4_4.zip


----------



## hotvibes (Sep 24, 2014)

Payam121 said:


> Download Link :
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME372CG/UL_K00E_WW_6_4_4.zip

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link. 

I do not see any change in this update. Even the wi-fi icon issue is not fixed. Android is also same 4.4.2. Just that I lost root after the update. Also it is 832 MB download.

---------- Post added at 06:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 AM ----------




hotvibes said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I do not see any change in this update. Even the wi-fi icon issue is not fixed. Android is also same 4.4.2. Just that I lost root after the update. Also it is 832 MB download.

Click to collapse



Can somebody please provide 6.4.4 root file? I tried using 6.4.2 root file and it did not work.


----------



## latimeria (Sep 24, 2014)

Payam121 said:


> Download Link :
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME372CG/UL_K00E_WW_6_4_4.zip

Click to collapse



thanks for sharing ( OTA seems one of the thing that never works )
is there a changelog from 6.4.2 version? just to be sure if they have fixed bugs in the baseband


----------



## boating dude (Sep 24, 2014)

I'd like to flash this stock rom back to my device but can't since bootdroid says: "can't find image file". Instructions please.


----------



## latimeria (Sep 24, 2014)

boating dude said:


> I'd like to flash this stock rom back to my device but can't since bootdroid says: "can't find image file". Instructions please.

Click to collapse



I think you need a .raw image file to downgrade ( see post 1 ) to a previous version of asus firmware and honestly I'm also afraid that downgrading could destroy your imei ( that's the reason why I'm still with firmware 6.4.2 and not yet downgraded to 3.2.4 whre baseband was perfectly working )
maybe someone else could help more


----------



## arun483 (Sep 25, 2014)

boating dude said:


> Because 6.4.2. official update  broke my tablet. I rooted it and then installed raw 5.1.6. It went ok but doesn't find sim card. Tablet asks pin code, but then nor mobile data nor phone/text doesn't work. What I did wrong?
> 
> I partially updated to 5.2.2. and still mobile data and phone/text are missing.

Click to collapse



Flash 3.2.4 and then install partial updates I hope this helps you if not then its something wrong with your motherboard


----------



## arun483 (Sep 25, 2014)

latimeria said:


> I think you need a .raw image file to downgrade ( see post 1 ) to a previous version of asus firmware and honestly I'm also afraid that downgrading could destroy your imei ( that's the reason why I'm still with firmware 6.4.2 and not yet downgraded to 3.2.4 whre baseband was perfectly working )
> maybe someone else could help more

Click to collapse



Don't be afraid of downgrading. I have downgraded my FonePad 7 to 3.2.4 and ofcourse I lost IMEI number and Serial but when I used partial updates to upgrade it to 5.2.5 both of them were back.


----------



## arun483 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Camera Issues in KitKat?*

Hey guys I recently got to know that while using Build 6.4.2 camera was using only 2 MP for capturing photographs and not more than that downgrading it to 5.2.5 restored 5 MP camera. Is this just me or everyone else noticed this bug?


----------



## arun483 (Sep 25, 2014)

blckDTshadow said:


> EDIT: Nevermind, fixed it!
> 
> Hey,
> I had my motherboard exchanged by the Asus support. Now I am trying to update my tablet through partials. It worked really good until 6.3.6, but now I am trying to copy the 6.4.2 file to / (with root of course) and my tablet stops responding. Any ideas?
> ...

Click to collapse



Follow instructions at post #1.
Download partial Update extract it now you will find another zip file inside place it in root of your internal storage. You will get update notification.
*No root is required for this. Just make sure you haven't modified any system app if so Factory reset your device.


----------



## hotvibes (Sep 25, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Hey guys I recently got to know that while using Build 6.4.2 camera was using only 2 MP for capturing photographs and not more than that downgrading it to 5.2.5 restored 5 MP camera. Is this just me or everyone else noticed this bug?

Click to collapse



Camera in release 6.4.4 allows selecting the resolution. Please see the screen shot below.


----------



## arun483 (Sep 25, 2014)

hotvibes said:


> Camera in release 6.4.4 allows selecting the resolution. Please see the screen shot below.

Click to collapse



Glad to know that they fixed it. Thanks for informing 
Cheers


----------



## trailorall (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi guys

Any root yet for 6.4.4....... 
Thanks everybody for keeping this thread alive 

Sent from my K00E using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------

Me too noticed lower resolution of the camera since 6.4.2.... It is good to know it is fixed in 6.4.4.... This makes me want to upgrade but need root as I am using link2sd and folder mount for daily use 

Sent from my K00E using Tapatalk


----------



## boating dude (Sep 25, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Flash 3.2.4 and then install partial updates I hope this helps you if not then its something wrong with your motherboard

Click to collapse



I flashed 3.2.4. It stucked in bootloop but I did factory reset in Droidboot and it helped and 3.2.4. Works ok. But it still doesn't find my sim card after the pin code, no mobile data, no phone/sms function.  It needs hardware maintenance I think?


----------



## latimeria (Sep 25, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Don't be afraid of downgrading. I have downgraded my FonePad 7 to 3.2.4 and ofcourse I lost IMEI number and Serial but when I used partial updates to upgrade it to 5.2.5 both of them were back.

Click to collapse





boating dude said:


> I flashed 3.2.4. It stucked in bootloop but I did factory reset in Droidboot and it helped and 3.2.4. Works ok. But it still doesn't find my sim card after the pin code, no mobile data, no phone/sms function.  It needs hardware maintenance I think?

Click to collapse



I think you need to follow instructions on post one and going on with partial upgrades also


----------



## arun483 (Sep 26, 2014)

trailorall said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Any root yet for 6.4.4.......
> Thanks everybody for keeping this thread alive
> ...

Click to collapse



Why would you need link2sd when Asus has already given option to install apps into SD card


----------



## trailorall (Sep 26, 2014)

With link2sd method u keep the widget function of the apps... With Asus or Android method u loose this function.... Also I think more data is freed/transferred from internal to external 

Sent from my K00E using Tapatalk


----------



## donghpvn (Sep 28, 2014)

*Problem when update v6.4.4*



latimeria said:


> I think you need to follow instructions on post one and going on with partial upgrades also

Click to collapse



I updated my fonepad to v6.4.4 but still have many bugs. Then I downgraded to v5.1.6 and updated to v5.2.2, v5.2.5 nothing happened. My fonepad got fake IMEI (0049xxxxxxxx) no network or 3G... So I have to send to ASUS for service... I followed step by step but did I wrong in which step? Anyone can help? Thanks and sorry for terrible English...


----------



## arun483 (Sep 28, 2014)

donghpvn said:


> I updated my fonepad to v6.4.4 but still have many bugs. Then I downgraded to v5.1.6 and updated to v5.2.2, v5.2.5 nothing happened. My fonepad got fake IMEI (0049xxxxxxxx) no network or 3G... So I have to send to ASUS for service... I followed step by step but did I wrong in which step? Anyone can help? Thanks and sorry for terrible English...

Click to collapse



Mostly it is suggested to first downgrade to 3.2.4 because it had best modem and then use partial updates


----------



## Trazr41 (Sep 28, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Mostly it is suggested to first downgrade to 3.2.4 because it had best modem and then use partial updates

Click to collapse



Hi, i have the same problem and i'm on 5.1.6 so i need first to do downgrade to 3.2.4 and then flash partial update 3.2.4 to 5.x.x?


----------



## donghpvn (Sep 28, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Mostly it is suggested to first downgrade to 3.2.4 because it had best modem and then use partial updates

Click to collapse



You mean I have to roll back to 3.2.4 then update to higher version?


----------



## Trazr41 (Sep 28, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Mostly it is suggested to first downgrade to 3.2.4 because it had best modem and then use partial updates

Click to collapse





donghpvn said:


> You mean I have to roll back to 3.2.4 then update to higher version?

Click to collapse



I had to downgrade to 3.2.4 and after I did the partial upgrade to 5.1.6 but the IMEI is still 0499... and the serial is still 111111... How can I do?


----------



## donghpvn (Sep 28, 2014)

Trazr41 said:


> I had to downgrade to 3.2.4 and after I did the partial upgrade to 5.1.6 but the IMEI is still 0499... and the serial is still 111111... How can I do?

Click to collapse



I think you better send your fonepad to ASUS like me... :crying:


----------



## Trazr41 (Sep 28, 2014)

donghpvn said:


> You mean I have to roll back to 3.2.4 then update to higher version?

Click to collapse





donghpvn said:


> I think you better send your fonepad to ASUS like me... :crying:

Click to collapse



But if i send my fonepad to ASUS without IMEI / Serial the warranty is void? :\


----------



## arun483 (Sep 28, 2014)

donghpvn said:


> I think you better send your fonepad to ASUS like me... :crying:

Click to collapse



Sending it to ASUS can't help I guess actually my motherboard got broke they replaced it but I no longer receive OTA updates. IMEI will only help you get OTA updates


----------



## arun483 (Sep 28, 2014)

Trazr41 said:


> But if i send my fonepad to ASUS without IMEI / Serial the warranty is void? :\

Click to collapse



Ofcourse but if you format you fonepad completely like even OS partition then they might help if you have warranty bill.

To format system partition start your fonepad in bootloader mode then from terminal type "fasboot erase system" and then go to service center and make a story like something that you were watching movie and suddenly your tab got hanged, you tried to reboot but it wont get started


----------



## Trazr41 (Sep 28, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Ofcourse but if you format you fonepad completely like even OS partition then they might help if you have warranty bill.
> 
> To format system partition start your fonepad in bootloader mode then from terminal type "fasboot erase system" and then go to service center and make a story like something that you were watching movie and suddenly your tab got hanged, you tried to reboot but it wont get started

Click to collapse



And if I do so I reported everything to the factory state? And is recognized in warranty?


----------



## Trazr41 (Sep 28, 2014)

Ok, good news,  i've flashed partial update 6.4.4 (last) and now the serial is factory but I still have the problem of IMEI...Any solutions? Is possible that the IMEI is yet in the phone?


----------



## donghpvn (Sep 28, 2014)

Trazr41 said:


> Ok, good news,  i've flashed partial update 6.4.4 (last) and now the serial is factory but I still have the problem of IMEI...Any solutions? Is possible that the IMEI is yet in the phone?

Click to collapse



I told you, roll back older version you'll lost IMEI. If you use update your serial number come back but IMEI still fake IMEI (0049xxxxxx) I've send to ASUS (they waranty by Serial number like in waranty paper not IMEI) 2 weeks later I'll receive it back... 
Now I only want stable version not new OTA update... I think v5.2.5 is the best choice


----------



## Trazr41 (Sep 28, 2014)

donghpvn said:


> I told you, roll back older version you'll lost IMEI. If you use update your serial number come back but IMEI still fake IMEI (0049xxxxxx) I've send to ASUS (they waranty by Serial number like in waranty paper not IMEI) 2 weeks later I'll receive it back...
> Now I only want stable version not new OTA update... I think v5.2.5 is the best choice

Click to collapse



So I can simply send the tablet as well? Sorry, i don't speak a good english :\


----------



## donghpvn (Sep 28, 2014)

Trazr41 said:


> So I can simply send the tablet as well? Sorry, i don't speak a good english :\

Click to collapse



Yeah bro, there only way is send to ASUS service...


----------



## Trazr41 (Sep 28, 2014)

donghpvn said:


> Yeah bro, there only way is send to ASUS service...

Click to collapse



one last thing and then stop lol: if i send my fonepad to ASUS i will pay motherboard or is under warranty?


----------



## manstein (Sep 28, 2014)

donghpvn said:


> I updated my fonepad to v6.4.4 but still have many bugs. Then I downgraded to v5.1.6 and updated to v5.2.2, v5.2.5 nothing happened. My fonepad got fake IMEI (0049xxxxxxxx) no network or 3G... So I have to send to ASUS for service... I followed step by step but did I wrong in which step? Anyone can help? Thanks and sorry for terrible English...

Click to collapse



Same problem here, manual update not working also. What to do ?


----------



## hotvibes (Sep 29, 2014)

trailorall said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Any root yet for 6.4.4.......
> Thanks everybody for keeping this thread alive
> ...

Click to collapse



6.4.4 root is available


----------



## donghpvn (Sep 29, 2014)

Trazr41 said:


> one last thing and then stop lol: if i send my fonepad to ASUS i will pay motherboard or is under warranty?

Click to collapse



If you still have waranty they'll replace your board for free... Don't be worry


----------



## trailorall (Sep 29, 2014)

I couldn't upgrade OTA from 642 to 644...I get error during the process and I get the message device returned to original configuration after restarting. 
I did unfreeze all system apps that were frozen... and no success. I uninstalled lucky patcher and link2sd and did full unroot... still no luck....... Any suggestions? 

Sent from my K00E using Tapatalk


----------



## hotvibes (Sep 29, 2014)

644 update file link is already posted, just download and copy to internal sd card root. The file will be automatically detected as update file and you will see an update prompt.


----------



## trailorall (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks @hotvibes ...... And do I need to do all the stuff mentioned above from unroot,  unfreeze.... and so on.... before I update? 

Sent from my K00E using Tapatalk


----------



## boating dude (Sep 30, 2014)

----


----------



## higc (Oct 1, 2014)

*Full Disc Encryption*

I finally did find one thing that doesn't seem to be working. The Full Disc Encryption. I tried several times and it will not encrypt. I'm not sure if it's because of the root or the version. I had it working before when I was at 3.2.3. Has anyone else noticed this? Has anyone enabled it for other versions with root and had it work? If so would you please list the version? Or if there is another solution (besides disc encryption) to keeping snooping agencies out I'd would love to know. Why- because I'm paranoid. I already use EDS, but would like something to block access before boot. Thanks.


----------



## boating dude (Oct 2, 2014)

*Imei Repair*

So it is impossible to repair/restore lost IMEI in ME372CG? Internet is full of instructions how to repair imei in android device but none of them works in Fonepad 7 ?


----------



## arun483 (Oct 2, 2014)

boating dude said:


> So it is impossible to repair/restore lost IMEI in ME372CG? Internet is full of instructions how to repair imei in android device but none of them works in Fonepad 7 ?

Click to collapse



As far as I know yes but you may get one by using partial updates but you will never be able to grab FOTA updates


----------



## boating dude (Oct 3, 2014)

arun483 said:


> As far as I know yes but you may get one by using partial updates but you will never be able to grab FOTA updates

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks for the info. I have now smoothly running wifi tablet. My mom will be happy when I give this to her


----------



## hotvibes (Oct 3, 2014)

trailorall said:


> Thanks @hotvibes ...... And do I need to do all the stuff mentioned above from unroot,  unfreeze.... and so on.... before I update?
> 
> Sent from my K00E using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not really, just update, phone will be unrooted on updating. You will need to root again using fastboot method.


----------



## hotvibes (Oct 6, 2014)

If you are rooted you can not encrypt.

---------- Post added at 08:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 AM ----------




higc said:


> I finally did find one thing that doesn't seem to be working. The Full Disc Encryption. I tried several times and it will not encrypt. I'm not sure if it's because of the root or the version. I had it working before when I was at 3.2.3. Has anyone else noticed this? Has anyone enabled it for other versions with root and had it work? If so would you please list the version? Or if there is another solution (besides disc encryption) to keeping snooping agencies out I'd would love to know. Why- because I'm paranoid. I already use EDS, but would like something to block access before boot. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Meant to reply to this thread. Rooted phone or tablet can not be encrypted.


----------



## hotvibes (Oct 6, 2014)

*My best battery performance ever!*

My Fonepad 7 ME372CG posted the best battery performance so far ... 2 days and still running on a single charge.


----------



## arun483 (Oct 7, 2014)

hotvibes said:


> My Fonepad 7 ME372CG posted the best battery performance so far ... 2 days and still running on a single charge.

Click to collapse



Damn that's really hot.


----------



## Diwakar1990 (Oct 8, 2014)

*lost imei*

hey dear friends ! is there any way to restore lost imei on fonepad 7.it is very disappointing that after updating to 6.4.2 i loosed my imei no.


----------



## haharits (Oct 13, 2014)

i cant roll back into JB, right now my firmware is 6.3.6 
when i tried to flash the raw image of 5.2.5 in droidboot, it always fails. the failure happens when the phone try to check the device-oem, it stops there and failed to update?
and also i cant root my phone for some reason, so i can't do the other option
any idea ?


----------



## hotvibes (Oct 13, 2014)

Try with 3.2.4


----------



## haharits (Oct 13, 2014)

hotvibes said:


> Try with 3.2.4

Click to collapse



there aren't any stock firmware for 3.2.4

does anyone have partial update from 6.3.6. to 6.4.2?


----------



## nuz81 (Oct 13, 2014)

Diwakar1990 said:


> hey dear friends ! is there any way to restore lost imei on fonepad 7.it is very disappointing that after updating to 6.4.2 i loosed my imei no.

Click to collapse



Try with 6.4.4 . In changelog of this update there is :

Bug fix for IMEI registration issue.


----------



## Atarashii (Oct 13, 2014)

*V6.5.0*

Hello all

i have read through countless forums, and tried all fixes and finally mostly gave up. does V6.5.0 fix the tremendous 6.3 failure where it disabled radio for 2G and 3G network registration? if so, can anyone confirm the fix?:silly:


----------



## hotvibes (Oct 15, 2014)

haharits said:


> there aren't any stock firmware for 3.2.4
> 
> does anyone have partial update from 6.3.6. to 6.4.2?

Click to collapse



Please check this link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2709256

I used this FW when I got stuck at 5.2.5 and couldn't update to 6.0


----------



## saravanaa2411 (Oct 17, 2014)

*Thanks*



arun483 said:


> Asus FonePad 7 features Android 4.2, dual-core 1.6GHz Intel Atom Z2560 processor, 1GB of RAM, 3G and 7-inch 1280x800p display. This tablet also comes with voice-calling support, 5MP rear camera, 1.2MP front camera, and 3950 mAh battery.
> Detailed Specifications Here
> 
> *KitKat Update Download Link:*​
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks updated via official update.........


----------



## haharits (Oct 25, 2014)

anybody got the latest update yet? i already got the WW 6.5.2 update via OTA


----------



## hotvibes (Oct 25, 2014)

haharits said:


> anybody got the latest update yet? i already got the WW 6.5.2 update via OTA

Click to collapse



Do you have a link? I checked and my fonepad does not show any update available.


----------



## haharits (Oct 25, 2014)

hotvibes said:


> Do you have a link? I checked and my fonepad does not show any update available.

Click to collapse



i cant post outside link, but you can check it in the fonepad 7 asus website, under support tab


----------



## donghpvn (Oct 26, 2014)

haharits said:


> i cant post outside link, but you can check it in the fonepad 7 asus website, under support tab

Click to collapse



Here's new update for Fonepad 7 V6.5.2 direct from Asus:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME372CG/UL-K00E-US-6.5.2.0-user.zip
Anyone help me root this version please...


----------



## Diwakar1990 (Oct 27, 2014)

dear , the link you posted is already available at asus website and that is a link for US sku not intended for WW sku.
so better please wait for WW sku 6.5.2 to be release or you can post link of partial update available via OTA update link.


----------



## arun483 (Oct 27, 2014)

Diwakar1990 said:


> dear , the link you posted is already available at asus website and that is a link for US sku not intended for WW sku.
> so better please wait for WW sku 6.5.2 to be release or you can post link of partial update available via OTA update link.

Click to collapse



Sorry but I wasn't able to grab download link if you have then please share so that I can update the post with WW sku link


----------



## Diwakar1990 (Oct 27, 2014)

due to motherboard change.i am no longer able to get any update right from feb of this year.so if you know any member having ota update send him PM to grab download link


----------



## Trazr41 (Nov 1, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Sorry but I wasn't able to grab download link if you have then please share so that I can update the post with WW sku link

Click to collapse



Ehy, guys...i've a problem  my fonepad (me373cg) is fallen and the touch screen and the lateral button are broken...I've seen parts of it, but with the side buttons as I do? Please, reply me


----------



## hotvibes (Nov 5, 2014)

*Moving out*

After using an year or so, I was so happy with the overall experience with my FonePad 7 ME372CG, that I decided to buy Zenfone 5 which I will switch over as my primary cell phone. Unfortunately, this means that I will stop using my FonePad 7 ME372CG as my primary phone, but will continue to use it as Tablet. 

This also means that I will visit this thread less frequently though I will keep checking occasionally for any updates. Thanks for putting together this thread, it was really helpful to keep my FonePad 7 ME372CG updated.


----------



## arun483 (Nov 6, 2014)

Found a way to install cwm recovery but the issue is that every time I boot it start cwm 
@diwakar @Mehrdad  @fussel


----------



## donghpvn (Nov 6, 2014)

arun483 said:


> Found a way to install cwm recovery but the issue is that every time I boot it start cwm
> @diwakar @Mehrdad  @fussel

Click to collapse



Good news... 
Shall we have custom ROM?


----------



## arun483 (Nov 6, 2014)

donghpvn said:


> Good news...
> Shall we have custom ROM?

Click to collapse



I can't guarantee soo. I was able to install CWM but I stuck in CWM bootloop where its starts CWM whenever I turn my device on


----------



## arun483 (Nov 6, 2014)

Pictures are not really clear but bearable


----------



## Diwakar1990 (Nov 6, 2014)

arun483 said:


> I can't guarantee soo. I was able to install CWM but I stuck in CWM bootloop where its starts CWM whenever I turn my device on

Click to collapse



wow great job man.
next i am telling you. you actually would have installed your .img file in system block that is mmcblk0p8. so find the appropriate mmcblk of recovery and its that. 
 if possible share the method so that we could also try on our level to get cwm recovery working.
man once cwm succeeds means we would be no far of a custom rom i guarntee and even lollipop in future.


----------



## arun483 (Nov 7, 2014)

Diwakar1990 said:


> wow great job man.
> next i am telling you. you actually would have installed your .img file in system block that is mmcblk0p8. so find the appropriate mmcblk of recovery and its that.
> if possible share the method so that we could also try on our level to get cwm recovery working.
> man once cwm succeeds means we would be no far of a custom rom i guarntee and even lollipop in future.

Click to collapse



Surely i will pm you the method and we will discuss it once cwm method gets perfected we will post method publicly.


----------



## MoeIhab (Nov 28, 2014)

*Firmware Update*

please how can i update rooted device ... I rooted my K00E WW 6.5.0 ... is there a way to unroot so i can update it to 6.6.1?


----------



## mohamed.m (Nov 28, 2014)

*sim card no work*

hi mr arun i flashed my device to ver 5.2.2 and sim card dedn't work just read it and search for network but
cant connec't saying (try again later) then i update it to 5.2.5 to flash it to 6.3.6  still no work
my imei exist i dield *#06# i don't know what ido now plz help   thx....


----------



## tapioco2000 (Nov 29, 2014)

Could someone from Russia download and post that file from 4pda? 
http://4pda.ru/forum/dl/post/5377971/AudioConfigurableDomains.rar
It's a file for improving fonepad audio, but I can't register on 4pda


----------



## usgaap (Dec 6, 2014)

mohamed.m said:


> hi mr arun i flashed my device to ver 5.2.2 and sim card dedn't work just read it and search for network but
> cant connec't saying (try again later) then i update it to 5.2.5 to flash it to 6.3.6  still no work
> my imei exist i dield *#06# i don't know what ido now plz help   thx....

Click to collapse



@mohamed.m .. can you tell me what the course of your updates were? 4.2 => 4.3 => KitKat? All stock ROM's? And then back to 5.2.2 using this forum?

Because I too am having that same exact problem.

But, in a twist, my SIM card stopped working after updating to KitKat.

ME372CG. I was running the version before V6.3.6. I was rooted, with SU installed. No other modifications. No tweaks. All official WW's&SKU's.

The update from pre-6.3.6 to KitKat took over 3 hours and was stuck on Asus loading screen. I then aborted by pressing Power several times and doing a Factory Reset using Power- and Volume UP button. This is what probably killed my ME372CG. It asks for my PIN and I too can see my IMEI when pressing *#06#. But that's it. Can't register on any network. The icon of network bars with a small "x" is visible in my top-right screen.

As of now, it's a rather expensive tablet. I tried flashing back to 4.3 & 4.4 using methods described in this thread. But to no avail. No Android version can wake up my GSM.

In short: was running Stock pre-6.3.6 while rooted, updated over the air to KitKat. Phone dead. After that I used this thread to hopefully revive my dead phone. No dice.


----------



## The-Droidster (Dec 7, 2014)

Updated to kitkat 6.3.6 via ota, rooted successfully. Removed some google apps like google plus with titanium backup. Now I have a new system update notification for 6.5.0. How can I ensure successful update? Thnx!

EDIT: OK after reading a bit, I realized that flashing back to 5.2.5 as descried in the first post is the only way for me I guess (correct me if I'm wrong.)
Considering that I follow that path, will I loose all my data or all of will remain intact through the entire update process?
Secondly, is it really worth it to go through all that trouble for a jump to 6.5.0 from 6.3.6? 6.3.6 is working well for me.
Still plz let me know what could be done. Thnx for this wonderful thread.
Cheers!


----------



## The-Droidster (Dec 8, 2014)

Im on 6.3.6 (Removed some system apps). I need to go stock. Can I directly SD download the 6.3.6 RAW package?


----------



## mohamed.m (Dec 10, 2014)

usgaap said:


> @mohamed.m .. can you tell me what the course of your updates were? 4.2 => 4.3 => KitKat? All stock ROM's? And then back to 5.2.2 using this forum?
> 
> Because I too am having that same exact problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



usgaap
first i was in 6.5.0 and i flashed down to 6.3.6 and this the biggest problem it stuck with me and make like what u did  but in droidbot not in asus logo  this killed my taplet and i lost sim card after this i downgraded to 5.2.2 nothing hapend like what u did and downgraded again to ver 3.2.4 then manual upgrade like this thread saying frome 3.2.4 to 6.5.0 and i got 6.5.1 frome ota 
then downgrade to 5.2.2  finaly i gave it to asus maintinance center 
finalyyy they change the motherboard -.- and now i can\t make  eny update they say to me don't update  i'll update it manualy  today after my work


----------



## usgaap (Dec 10, 2014)

mohamed.m said:


> usgaap
> first i was in 6.5.0 and i flashed down to 6.3.6 and this the biggest problem it stuck with me and make like what u did  but in droidbot not in asus logo  this killed my taplet and i lost sim card after this i downgraded to 5.2.2 nothing hapend like what u did and downgraded again to ver 3.2.4 then manual upgrade like this thread saying frome 3.2.4 to 6.5.0 and i got 6.5.1 frome ota
> then downgrade to 5.2.2  finaly i gave it to asus maintinance center
> finalyyy they change the motherboard -.- and now i can\t make  eny update they say to me don't update  i'll update it manualy  today after my work

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply <3 ..

So it seems we both killed our phone during boot. You in Droidboot, me in normal boot. Mine is going to Asus Service Center tomorrow. What worries me though is that my update was official. And it got endlessly stuck during Asus boot. Which means it can happen again :/



tapioco2000 said:


> Could someone from Russia download and post that file from 4pda?
> 
> It's a file for improving fonepad audio, but I can't register on 4pda

Click to collapse



I tried registering. But I need a Cyrillic keyboard to complete the process. So, no :/


----------



## mohamed.m (Dec 10, 2014)

usgaap said:


> Thanks for the reply <3 ..
> 
> So it seems we both killed our phone during boot. You in Droidboot, me in normal boot. Mine is going to Asus Service Center tomorrow. What worries me though is that my update was official. And it got endlessly stuck during Asus boot. Which means it can happen again :/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i think i'll  really kill my tablet  i can't update it to kitkat  i tried frome official site by downloading ver 6.3.6  it gets error after restart and start setup when system restart after error it sayes to me "update filed system back to original configuration" !!!  what about ur warranty ?

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------




mohamed.m said:


> i think i'll  really kill my tablet  i can't update it to kitkat  i tried frome official site by downloading ver 6.3.6  it gets error after restart and start setup when system restart after error it sayes to me "update filed system back to original configuration" !!!  what about ur warranty ?

Click to collapse



im soooooooooo happy  finally updatet (manual) 6.6.1 i download it frome official site and put it into internal storage and  file shows in notifaction area


----------



## 666shanx (Dec 12, 2014)

*error device not found*



arun483 said:


> Asus FonePad 7 features Android 4.2, dual-core 1.6GHz Intel Atom Z2560 processor, 1GB of RAM, 3G and 7-inch 1280x800p display. This tablet also comes with voice-calling support, 5MP rear camera, 1.2MP front camera, and 3950 mAh battery.
> Detailed Specifications Here
> 
> *KitKat Update Download Link:*​
> ...

Click to collapse



Did everything mentioned here. open.cmd says device not found. Error comes when i try to flash the dlpkgfile.
 IMEI number has been lost. Do help. Thanks!


----------



## usgaap (Dec 12, 2014)

666shanx said:


> Did everything mentioned here. open.cmd says device not found. Error comes when i try to flash the dlpkgfile.
> IMEI number has been lost. Do help. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Hi 666shanx,

Can you explain the precise steps? What was the last setup when it worked fine? On what update where you on? Where did it go wrong? OTA delivery of an update? If so, what update? Where you rooted when you did that? Did you get stuck during boot? Droidboot? If so, at what point in the update process? Changed anything in in build?

Also, not to sound like a complainer, but can you perhaps downsize your reply by deleting part of your quote post? It's taking up halve the page. 

Sincerely


----------



## 666shanx (Dec 13, 2014)

usgaap said:


> Hi 666shanx,
> 
> Can you explain the precise steps? What was the last setup when it worked fine? On what update where you on? Where did it go wrong? OTA delivery of an update? If so, what update? Where you rooted when you did that? Did you get stuck during boot? Droidboot? If so, at what point in the update process? Changed anything in in build?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I was rooted. was on KItKat 4.4 . I used the 5.1.6 raw file and put in the sd root. Installed it using Droidboot mode. Wasn't stuck in any mode. When the tablet rebooted it displyaed that the IMEI was 0049996000. SIM card is not being recognised and no network is being displ;ayed. OTA is not updating. Right now I have done partial update to 5.2.5 manually as told. I even tried dlpkg file update only for it not to work. 

Thanks a lot usgaap for replying!


----------



## usgaap (Dec 15, 2014)

666shanx said:


> Yes I was rooted. was on KItKat 4.4 . I used the 5.1.6 raw file and put in the sd root. Installed it using Droidboot mode. Wasn't stuck in any mode. When the tablet rebooted it displyaed that the IMEI was 0049996000. SIM card is not being recognised and no network is being displ;ayed. OTA is not updating. Right now I have done partial update to 5.2.5 manually as told. I even tried dlpkg file update only for it not to work.
> 
> Thanks a lot usgaap for replying!

Click to collapse



I sent mine to repair center as RMA. I am sorry. But updating or overwriting with any file in this thread did not restore calling functionality. And we have the same problem. It seems that is also the only plausible solution for you regretfully. RMA it. Sorry to say it :/

@mohamed.m, were you rooted when it failed? If so, that would make 3 people who were rooted who lost calling functionality after flashing. Pattern?


----------



## pavitra.das (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi! 

I have a strange problem with the device. If I'm using a wire handsfree on call - the other person is not hearing me good. I need to place the microphone of the handsfree next to my mouth. It happened with KK update. With 4.3 I had clock freezing but there was not this problem.
Btw I have two wired handsfree and it's the same with both of them. The same handsfrees are working like a charm with my other phone - Samsung S3 mini.

Updated to 6.6.1 before a few days. No changes regarding this problem.
No root or custom recovery applied ever.

Somebody having this issue? Any suggestions how to solve it?

Thanks!


----------



## g_hartley_ (Dec 16, 2014)

How Is this device compared to other FonePads?


----------



## pavitra.das (Dec 17, 2014)

g_hartley_ said:


> How Is this device compared to other FonePads?

Click to collapse



It has a good hardware and Android is running smoothly (my personal opinion) . One year usage - almost no problems - only a few Android bugs  Last FW 6.6.1 is well polished, still i have a bug with low microphone voice sensitivity.  Still I cannot consider it's a FW bug or some application related. (Old cache or whatever)


----------



## g_hartley_ (Dec 17, 2014)

pavitra.das said:


> It has a good hardware and Android is running smoothly (my personal opinion) . One year usage - almost no problems - only a few Android bugs  Last FW 6.6.1 is well polished, still i have a bug with low microphone voice sensitivity.  Still I cannot consider it's a FW bug or some application related. (Old cache or whatever)

Click to collapse



Thanks Mate. I'm looking at an Android tablets


----------



## usgaap (Dec 18, 2014)

pavitra.das said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a strange problem with the device. If I'm using a wire handsfree on call - the other person is not hearing me good. I need to place the microphone of the handsfree next to my mouth. It happened with KK update. With 4.3 I had clock freezing but there was not this problem.
> Btw I have two wired handsfree and it's the same with both of them. The same handsfrees are working like a charm with my other phone - Samsung S3 mini.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi .. I am sorry but your post is a bit confusing. Please state exactly what devices you are using. Product numbers, brand names, you know what I mean XD. What region? Have you tried resetting it to factory? This did not happen with 4.3 as you mentioned.  Bluetooth? What version?




g_hartley_ said:


> How Is this device compared to other FonePads?

Click to collapse



The Fonepad 7 is already a somewhat older Asus phablet. It has it's limitations, screen (7" LED Backlight WXGA (1280x800)), DPI, the fact we don't know if Asus will update it to Lollipop (most likely not) and there's this thing that there are NO Custom ROM's as of yet. Which means you CAN get root, but that's about it.



pavitra.das said:


> It has a good hardware and Android is running smoothly (my personal opinion) . One year usage - almost no problems - only a few Android bugs  Last FW 6.6.1 is well polished, still i have a bug with low microphone voice sensitivity.  Still I cannot consider it's a FW bug or some application related. (Old cache or whatever)

Click to collapse





g_hartley_ said:


> Thanks Mate. I'm looking at an Android tablets

Click to collapse



If pure screen size (7") is your criterium, this one is your best bet. If you want Custom ROM's, Android 5.0 (Lollipop), look further. This device might not be for you.
@arun483 & other devs for the ME3725CG .. I have recently stumbled upon Facebook posts admitting there's not a lot of incentive to continue developing .. ehm .. ROM progress. If there is anything I can do, please let me know.


----------



## gargamon (Dec 21, 2014)

I took an OTA upgrade on 8-19-2014 which installed KVT49L.TW_epad-V6.4.1-20140813. When I check for updates it tells me it is up to date. I have never rooted the system.

I don't see 6.4.1 referenced anywhere in this thread, and much newer releases are being discussed. What can I do to update my fonepad 7?


----------



## usgaap (Dec 21, 2014)

gargamon said:


> I took an OTA upgrade on 8-19-2014 which installed KVT49L.TW_epad-V6.4.1-20140813. When I check for updates it tells me it is up to date. I have never rooted the system.
> 
> I don't see 6.4.1 referenced anywhere in this thread, and much newer releases are being discussed. What can I do to update my fonepad 7?

Click to collapse



What you _might_ want to do is head over to this page.

It features a Taiwanese version of 6.5.3. Download it and copy it to the root of your memory card. The system will recognize an update by flashing a triangle in the upper left corner. If you see no triangle, reboot your phone. After tapping the triangle, hit install.

Please be careful, make sure you have indeed the Taiwanese ME372CG. Always perform a backup of your phone before flashing, battery is 100% and realise some ... not alot but some... have experienced problems after flashing. If your unsure, visit the localized version of Asus Taiwan and do a search for your phone.


----------



## gargamon (Dec 21, 2014)

usgaap said:


> Please be careful, make sure you have indeed the Taiwanese ME372CG.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick response. How exactly do I verify I have a TW fonepad 7? I purchased it while in Hong Kong.


----------



## usgaap (Dec 21, 2014)

gargamon said:


> Thanks for the quick response. How exactly do I verify I have a TW fonepad 7? I purchased it while in Hong Kong.

Click to collapse



One way would be to check following these online instructions.

Another way would be to check the box the phone came with. There should be a sticker on the back with a lot on detailed info. Somewhere you should see "Android xxxxx" .. where xxx should be the prefix of your ROM, say TW for Taiwanese.

Please visit this localised Taiwanese Asus support page. If it is indeed the ME372CG you have. Use the instructions posted above to tend to your backup, battery, download & flash update.


----------



## ekowi (Dec 21, 2014)

hotvibes said:


> Definitely, go for it!

Click to collapse





arun483 said:


> Yes if you want a nice Big Screened phone with lots of feature go for it or I can suggest you Asus Zenfone it is small screened (4in-5in-6in) but it comes with really nice features amazing 2 gb ram , 1.67 GHZ process and a really awesome camera

Click to collapse



thanks for advice, already have now.


----------



## higc (Dec 23, 2014)

*Incorrect*



hotvibes said:


> If you are rooted you can not encrypt.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know where you heard that but I don't think that is accurate. I can't locate anything that would backup your statement. I'm 99% sure I've been able to do so on another device. That would also present a big problem when the next version comes out. I believe it is supposed to have full disc encryption turned on by default. If you can provide some valid documentation to prove your statement, I would be interested in reading it.  Thanks.


----------



## gargamon (Dec 23, 2014)

usgaap said:


> One way would be to check following these online instructions.
> 
> Another way would be to check the box the phone came with. There should be a sticker on the back with a lot on detailed info. Somewhere you should see "Android xxxxx" .. where xxx should be the prefix of your ROM, say TW for Taiwanese.
> 
> Please visit this localised Taiwanese Asus support page. If it is indeed the ME372CG you have. Use the instructions posted above to tend to your backup, battery, download & flash update.

Click to collapse



Thanks again for your help.  I'm still having issues doing the update. 

First, I'm convinced I have the TW model. The issues I'm having are getting connected via the USB. I've spent some  time looking at this and it looks like the fonepad is sending the wrong vendor id and product id most of the time when plugged into a windows or linux PC. The vendor ID should be "0b05" and the product id should be "551f". I'm getting "8087" and "09ef" respectively. I get the same results on different computers and with different cables.

So I really don't expect anyone here to be able to assist with that, but I can get into droidboot. Is there any way to do this upgrade through the sd card?

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## usgaap (Dec 23, 2014)

gargamon said:


> Thanks again for your help.  I'm still having issues doing the update.
> 
> First, I'm convinced I have the TW model. The issues I'm having are getting connected via the USB. I've spent some  time looking at this and it looks like the fonepad is sending the wrong vendor id and product id most of the time when plugged into a windows or linux PC. The vendor ID should be "0b05" and the product id should be "551f". I'm getting "8087" and "09ef" respectively. I get the same results on different computers and with different cables.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

The different Vendor & Product ID's are associated with the Intel/ Asus MTP/ ADB Drivers required to communicate with the Fonepad. 

The correct version of your software is located in Settings => About => Software Information => Build Number. That is where you should look.

General builds have the WW prefix. Chinese versions have the CN prefix. Taiwanese builds have the TW prefix. You should be able to see under "Build Number" if there is such a prefix.  

This is the Taiwanese official Asus Software Page. It has all the updates suited for the FonePad7. Look for an update that matches the prefix under your "Build Number".

Download the proper update with the correct prefix and follow these instructions and you're good to go. Please back up all your software and data, have your battery at 100% or near. And please don't interrupt the update process or tinker with buttons.  After 10 minutes or less you should have updated the phone.


----------



## gargamon (Dec 24, 2014)

usgaap said:


> Hi,
> 
> The different Vendor & Product ID's are associated with the Intel/ Asus MTP/ ADB Drivers required to communicate with the Fonepad.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The ASUS vendor id is always 0b05. See: http://developer.android.com/tools/device.html#VendorIds
Since my TW fonepad now reports the vendor id as 8087 it will never be able to be connected to via the USB. That's why I asked for a way to do this via the sd card. I ask again, is there a way to do the upgrade via the SD card?

As for the Taiwan site, it has exactly the same firmware available on all the other worldwide ASUS sites. The only difference is the language the site is written in.  

Again, due to the bad vendor and product id's I cannot connect my fonepad to the PC via the USB. Those instructions you provide will never work. I need to upgrade, if possible, through the sd card.


----------



## usgaap (Dec 24, 2014)

gargamon said:


> ... That's why I asked for a way to do this via the sd card. I ask again, is there a way to do the upgrade via the SD card? Again, due to the bad vendor and product id's I cannot connect my fonepad to the PC via the USB. Those instructions you provide will never work. I need to upgrade, if possible, through the sd card.

Click to collapse



Yes, you can. It is described in the instructions link I posted earlier. Place the correct update on your SD card. In the top left corner you should see a triangle with an exclamation mark after some moments the transfer is complete. It is a signal the phone found an update. Reboot if the triangle doesn't appear initially.


----------



## gargamon (Dec 25, 2014)

Wow, my bad. This was the first thing I tried when trying to do the manual upgrade and it did nothing at the time. A subsequent attempt (with a different SD card) worked as per design. I have to think the first sd card was flaky.

Anyway, sorry for the disruption, thanks for the help, and Merry Christmas if you are so inclined.


----------



## Steven Truong (Jan 2, 2015)

*change IMEI help me!*

Hi all!

My fonepad have proplem, i don't know why when i downgrad firmware my number IMEI change. Now, i upgrade firmware new best, but number IMEI still so. At the moment, i don't know how. I read on the internet, i must have file EFS, but i have not backup file EFS.  who have file EFS for me or teach for me how change IMEI.

Thanks all!

P.s: i am vietnamese so my English not good, if you don't know, you should use google translate....^^


----------



## Steven Truong (Jan 4, 2015)

*help me!!!!!*



Steven Truong said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My fonepad have proplem, i don't know why when i downgrad firmware my number IMEI change. Now, i upgrade firmware new best, but number IMEI still so. At the moment, i don't know how. I read on the internet, i must have file EFS, but i have not backup file EFS.  who have file EFS for me or teach for me how change IMEI.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can i help me about problem with my pad???....U_U


----------



## futuro82 (Jan 6, 2015)

If you have a root, download Android Terminal Emulator, open the app and try this:
Su press enter
echo ‘AT+EGMR=1,7, “NUMERO-IMEI” >/dev/pttycmd1 press enter
I guess that works


----------



## payam001 (Jan 6, 2015)

*help*



MEHRDAD595 said:


> if anybody got new update message,please DONT update and grab dl link so others can update too!
> thanks

Click to collapse



salam jenab mehrdad khan, lotfan viber mano add konid 09218434458 ya email bedid ke betoonam dar ertebat basham, man ye asus 372 daram ke update kardam vaghti ke reset shod faghat rooy arm asus vaymise va bala nemiad dige, chandin verjen ba pasvand .raw ham gereftam vali nashod  alan rooy 6.5.0 hast khodesh ama chizi ro ghabool nemikone va moghe update az tarigh flash minvise ke nemitoone write kone rooy cash, kasi ham natooneste dorostesh kone, lotfan rahnamayi konid, mamnoon


----------



## donghpvn (Jan 9, 2015)

Steven Truong said:


> Can i help me about problem with my pad???....U_U

Click to collapse



Máy còn bảo hành ko bạn? Còn bảo hành mang tới trung tâm bảo là update xong máy reset nó ko có sóng... Tôicũng dính quả fake imei này ko sao thoát đc đành mang đi thay main... Còn bảo hành thay miễn phí nhé... ?


----------



## pouria19 (Jan 9, 2015)

*sim card problem with 5.2.5*

Hi everyone. I bought my K00E a year ago but in the first few months , i didn't put a sim card in it. I only put a sim card in it once or twice for a short period of time(about 24 hours). And i used to update it as the OTA updates came in. Then, about 6 months ago i put a simcard in it but i noticed that the device does not recognize the sim card. I have to put it in the airplane mode, then turn off the airplane mode for it to recognize my simcard. Even after doing that i have to manually search for my network provider otherwise it just says "emergency calls". But even after doing these, the device loses my simcard randomly after some time. So i have to do the airplane mode and manual search again. This trick though, doesn't work all the time, and sometimes i have to remove the simcard and replace it again and then do all those things. So the simcard is practically unsusable and i'm using my tablet as a no-cimcard tablet. But this is really annoying me and i need to fix it. 
At the point that i realized the device doesn't recognize my sim card i had 5.2.5 build number. And i haven't updated the device after that because i was afraid other things would also stop working.
I haven't done any root, flash, or any manual configuration on the tablet. Just accepted OTA updates.
I'm pretty sure that i saw a similar question in the past about 5.2.5 update ruining K00E but i can't find it anymore. I also searched the web, this thread and other forums but couldn't find anyone who has a similar problem. I only get reviews about K00E in google results. My question is:
1- Does anyone else have the same problem with sim card, and what is their build number?
2- Does upgrading to kitkat solve my problem?
3- If i downgrade to 5.2.2(my preferred method) would the problem be solved? Because i'm not 100% sure that the problem started with 5.2.5
I'm sorry if my post is too long, i wanted to be as informative as possible.
EDIT: I forgot to mention that when i manage to get the sim card to work, it only works for a few hours, after that nothing can get INTO my tablet. I mean, i can make calls, but if someone calls me nothing happens. I can send text message, but if someone sends me text messages nothing happens and the messages get stroed in simcard withoug any notice.


----------



## Steven Truong (Jan 9, 2015)

donghpvn said:


> Máy còn bảo hành ko bạn? Còn bảo hành mang tới trung tâm bảo là update xong máy reset nó ko có sóng... Tôicũng dính quả fake imei này ko sao thoát đc đành mang đi thay main... Còn bảo hành thay miễn phí nhé...

Click to collapse



chịu...lúc trước mua con fonepad 1 chết main nó đổi cho con 2 này...giờ lại dính...bực thiệt...mua main thôi..để dành cho mami coi Youtube cho rồi...đổi ipad cho lành...^^


----------



## usgaap (Jan 10, 2015)

pouria19 said:


> Hi everyone. I bought my K00E a year ago but in the first few months , i didn't put a sim card in it. I only put a sim card in it once or twice for a short period of time(about 24 hours). And i used to update it as the OTA updates came in. Then, about 6 months ago i put a simcard in it but i noticed that the device does not recognize the sim card. I have to put it in the airplane mode, then turn off the airplane mode for it to recognize my simcard. Even after doing that i have to manually search for my network provider otherwise it just says "emergency calls". But even after doing these, the device loses my simcard randomly after some time. So i have to do the airplane mode and manual search again. This trick though, doesn't work all the time, and sometimes i have to remove the simcard and replace it again and then do all those things. So the simcard is practically unsusable and i'm using my tablet as a no-cimcard tablet. But this is really annoying me and i need to fix it.
> At the point that i realized the device doesn't recognize my sim card i had 5.2.5 build number. And i haven't updated the device after that because i was afraid other things would also stop working.
> I haven't done any root, flash, or any manual configuration on the tablet. Just accepted OTA updates.
> I'm pretty sure that i saw a similar question in the past about 5.2.5 update ruining K00E but i can't find it anymore. I also searched the web, this thread and other forums but couldn't find anyone who has a similar problem. I only get reviews about K00E in google results. My question is:
> ...

Click to collapse



1 - Yes. I do. I RMA'd it. Still haven't gotten it back after 3 weeks. It's a known problem. They need to replace the motherboard.

2 - No.

3 - No.

I have posted here about the exact same problem. There are more people who seem to be having the same problem.

Unfortunately, there is no quick fix.


----------



## pouria19 (Jan 10, 2015)

usgaap said:


> 1 - Yes. I do. I RMA'd it. Still haven't gotten it back after 3 weeks. It's a known problem. They need to replace the motherboard.
> 
> 2 - No.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately my guarantee expired 3 months ago. I should have returned it to service but i didn't because i was afraid they would fix it but break something else. I'm going to go to an Asus customer service to see if it can be fixed without changing hardware. I think changing the motherboard costs as much as the device itself :crying:


----------



## usgaap (Jan 10, 2015)

pouria19 said:


> Unfortunately my guarantee expired 3 months ago. I should have returned it to service but i didn't because i was afraid they would fix it but break something else. I'm going to go to an Asus customer service to see if it can be fixed without changing hardware. I think changing the motherboard costs as much as the device itself :crying:

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that.

Unfortunately the number of people who bought this device is too small. Because a lot of people have problems exactly like you. Me, for instance. And numerous others in this thread. I think I counted about 10 in this thread. If it was a hugely successful device selling millions we have had a chance banding together. But alas, as of now it's being treated on a case-by-case basis.

Replacing the motherboard is indeed about as much as purchasing a brand new device. Shame.


----------



## mablue (Jan 15, 2015)

arun483 said:


> UL-K00E-WW-6.4.2.0-user.zip  870 mb
> Download​

Click to collapse




file not found.it is erased! please mirror it on a direct link please not google drive or mega because i cant download ​


----------



## usgaap (Jan 16, 2015)

mablue said:


> file not found.it is erased! please mirror it on a direct link please not google drive or mega because i cant download

Click to collapse



Here you go .. 

Obligatory statement, updates from other sites can corrupt your device if integrity is broken. However, I'm fairly certain this one's 100% legit.


----------



## mablue (Jan 16, 2015)

*tnx*



usgaap said:


> Here you go ..
> 
> Obligatory statement, updates from other sites can corrupt your device if integrity is broken. However, I'm fairly certain this one's 100% legit.

Click to collapse



ok tnx i am trying this link now thank you very much


----------



## Alpha1711 (Jan 25, 2015)

went i want to upgrade my fonepad from 5.2.2 to 5.2.5 by using the steps given but i only get error message after the reboot .. now im stuck on 5.2.2 .. i need to use cellular for calls and sms .. pls help me on this .. thnks bro .. i got no signal of cellular on 5.2.2 .. thnks again


----------



## pavitra.das (Jan 27, 2015)

usgaap said:


> Hi .. I am sorry but your post is a bit confusing. Please state exactly what devices you are using. Product numbers, brand names, you know what I mean XD. What region? Have you tried resetting it to factory? This did not happen with 4.3 as you mentioned.  Bluetooth? What version?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply! 
Problem fixed. It was a problem with build-in Audio Wizard app. Disable the features offered by this app solved the problem.  "Switch off -> Done. Reboot"


----------



## 0Nilux0 (Mar 5, 2015)

*ROOT for 6.6.1*

Question: is a ROOT file for 6.6.1 out there ?  
THE LAST I HAVE FOUND IS FOR 6.5.0 .....  IF ANYBODY HAS IT FOR 6.6.1 , PLS I NEED :cyclops:


----------



## arun483 (Mar 10, 2015)

0Nilux0 said:


> Question: is a ROOT file for 6.6.1 out there ?
> THE LAST I HAVE FOUND IS FOR 6.5.0 .....  IF ANYBODY HAS IT FOR 6.6.1 , PLS I NEED :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Use uni-root.zip from 4pda you can find it somewhere on Mehrdad's rooting thread


----------



## AlvinTan21 (Mar 10, 2015)

i have this and i dont like too use this...


----------



## Bin La Hung (Mar 19, 2015)

*IMEI changed! *

Today, thanks to the news I know have updates for fonepad lollipop. I quickly download and apply immediately, but forget unroot, remove Xposed and busybox.

The result is a failed update, IMEI changed from 004999010640000 358276053131482 into (a samsung!). So I can not update via OTA anymore! 

Previously a member of Congress I got this problem. Should I backup IMEI before. Because EFS folder not found that I could use the application IMEI Reviver Kit + Free (N7100) backup file efs.img 2 and 1 tar.gz file

Now I've done in a way to be a partial update firmware 6.3.6. Do not have a partial update from 6.3.6 to 7.3.2 straight so I gave up.

Please you, the experts, help me solve this problem! Please help me find a way to restore IMEI or update from 6.3.6 to 7.3.2 to experience lollipop. I thank you very much!

Sorry because I use google translate. I am a Vietnamese!


----------



## arun483 (Mar 19, 2015)

Bin La Hung said:


> Today, thanks to the news I know have updates for fonepad lollipop. I quickly download and apply immediately, but forget unroot, remove Xposed and busybox.
> 
> The result is a failed update, IMEI changed from 004999010640000 358276053131482 into (a samsung!). So I can not update via OTA anymore!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to know what happened to you. As you said your imei changed and you won't be able to perform fota. Please also check if you can make calls. There is a update file provided by Asus on their official site for upgradingupgrading your device to 6.6.1 ( http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME372CG/UL-K00E-WW-6.6.1.0-user.zip ) download and extract this zip and place the zip file you got after extracting in you sdcard's  you will receive system update in status bar if not try restarting. After that your device will be upgraded to 6.6.1. Then you can perform 7.3.2 update. I hope this helped you.


----------



## enguydo (Mar 19, 2015)

*Can not find the way to manual update*

I lost IMEI too,can not update through OTA,I saw the packge update from V6.6.1 to V7.3.2 but can not see instruction how to update.I tried the way like From 3.2.4 to 5.1.6 but not ok.Please show me the way


----------



## arun483 (Mar 19, 2015)

enguydo said:


> I lost IMEI too,can not update through OTA,I saw the packge update from V6.6.1 to V7.3.2 but can not see instruction how to update.I tried the way like From 3.2.4 to 5.1.6 but not ok.Please show me the way

Click to collapse



You used dlpkgfile if I am not wrong so exactly what happend? You got error while upgrading?


----------



## enguydo (Mar 19, 2015)

enguydo said:


> I lost IMEI too,can not update through OTA,I saw the packge update from V6.6.1 to V7.3.2 but can not see instruction how to update.I tried the way like From 3.2.4 to 5.1.6 but not ok.Please show me the way

Click to collapse



Finally I 've done the manual update from v6.6.1 to v7.3.2


----------



## arun483 (Mar 19, 2015)

enguydo said:


> Finally I 've done the manual update from v6.6.1 to v7.3.2

Click to collapse



What did you do wrong? Can you share method used and other stuff worth sharing that would help other users having same issue??


----------



## LNMH (Mar 19, 2015)

I didn't update it. I used to flash file in fastboot but not succes. I rename to UL-K00E-WW-.7.3.2.0-user then copy it to SD card. Fonepad show the notice but when i clicked it, restart but not install update and it notice me failded :crying:


----------



## enguydo (Mar 19, 2015)

arun483 said:


> What did you do wrong? Can you share method used and other stuff worth sharing that would help other users having same issue??

Click to collapse



Just follow exactly  these steps using dlpkgfile method like update from v3.2.4 to v.5.1.6 and it will ok


----------



## arun483 (Mar 20, 2015)

LNMH said:


> I didn't update it. I used to flash file in fastboot but not succes. I rename to UL-K00E-WW-.7.3.2.0-user then copy it to SD card. Fonepad show the notice but when i clicked it, restart but not install update and it notice me failded :crying:

Click to collapse



You have to use the 3.2.4 to 5.1.6 dlpkgfile method. File us quite to be flashed through fastboot. It is not complete firmware that would flash through sdcard method. I hope you understand. If I helped press thank button below.


----------



## LNMH (Mar 20, 2015)

arun483 said:


> You have to use the 3.2.4 to 5.1.6 dlpkgfile method. File us quite to be flashed through fastboot. It is not complete firmware that would flash through sdcard method. I hope you understand. If I helped press thank button below.

Click to collapse



Yay
It's ok. I think you should update this way for Lollipop. Thanks for your support :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Bin La Hung (Mar 20, 2015)

enguydo said:


> I lost IMEI too,can not update through OTA,I saw the packge update from V6.6.1 to V7.3.2 but can not see instruction how to update.I tried the way like From 3.2.4 to 5.1.6 but not ok.Please show me the way

Click to collapse



Chào thánh, giờ ae chung cảnh ngộ rồi!


----------



## Bin La Hung (Mar 20, 2015)

futuro82 said:


> If you have a root, download Android Terminal Emulator, open the app and try this:
> Su press enter
> echo ‘AT+EGMR=1,7, “NUMERO-IMEI” >/dev/pttycmd1 press enter
> I guess that works

Click to collapse



Please help me. I follow you and it don't work. I never had knowledge of terminal. You have successfully changed imei by this yet? Please explain to me: if i type like that

echo[space]‘AT+EGMR=1,7,[space]“358276053131482”[space]>/dev/pttycmd1

there is a quotation marks in the IMEI or not? And the space (white character) like that? there any other way? please guide me! 

---------- Post added at 05:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 AM ----------

@arun483, thank you for your support.  you are very enthusiastic! I have upgraded to version 6.6.1! but before using the partial update to 7.3.2 lollipop (7.3.2 no root), I want to change back to the old imei. I flash file raw with the desired having clean rom to update via OTA. But I did not expect to go back to 5.2.2 as IMEI change  and still not have the right to update via OTA. My serial number remain intact. Please help me to change to my old IMEI! Thank you a lot!


----------



## shhfrlsk06 (Mar 20, 2015)

*root for lolipop.*

.. anyone has success in rooting the new 7.3.2 lollipop rom.. already try uni_root but failed..


----------



## -creo- (Mar 20, 2015)

*waiting for a user-changeble IMEI*

very wait software to change IMEI and SERIAL on me372cg....


----------



## xfahim (Mar 20, 2015)

So my tablet has 3.2.4 and the wifi suddenly stopped working. It keep saying 'Turning Wifi on...'. Tried Factory reset but didn't work. In About section, Wifi version - Not available. Now I want to update it to Lolipop and see if Wifi works. (Or is there any other workaround?) 

My question is, to update, do I need to download all the partial updates and update it by using the partial updates one by one? And I don't think I need internet for updating using these files, right? Cause I can't turn Wifi on and therefore no Internet on the tablet.

Or can I download the official V6.3.6, flash it and then use the two partial updates for Lolipop?


----------



## shhfrlsk06 (Mar 20, 2015)

xfahim said:


> So my tablet has 3.2.4 and the wifi suddenly stopped working. It keep saying 'Turning Wifi on...'. Tried Factory reset but didn't work. In About section, Wifi version - Not available. Now I want to update it to Lolipop and see if Wifi works. (Or is there any other workaround?)
> 
> My question is, to update, do I need to download all the partial updates and update it by using the partial updates one by one? And I don't think I need internet for updating using these files, right? Cause I can't turn Wifi on and therefore no Internet on the tablet.
> 
> Or can I download the official V6.3.6, flash it and then use the two partial updates for Lolipop?

Click to collapse



3,24 got some problem i think.. it depends if u just want to try solve the wifi problem u can just download v6.36 and flash it then see if it working or not.. but if u have more time and resource u can try partial update one by one the available update and see which version suitable for u...


----------



## xfahim (Mar 20, 2015)

shhfrlsk06 said:


> 3,24 got some problem i think.. it depends if u just want to try solve the wifi problem u can just download v6.36 and flash it then see if it working or not.. but if u have more time and resource u can try partial update one by one the available update and see which version suitable for u...

Click to collapse



Well I'd love to try out Lolipop on it as well. And I guess I'll do the partial update. Will update how thing goes.


----------



## enguydo (Mar 20, 2015)

Bin La Hung said:


> Please help me. I follow you and it don't work. I never had knowledge of terminal. You have successfully changed imei by this yet? Please explain to me: if i type like that
> 
> echo[space]‘AT+EGMR=1,7,[space]“358276053131482”[space]>/dev/pttycmd1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can change IMEI back using exposed IMEICHANGER tool but still can not connect to network at all.I think we have to change IMEI SV too because when a phone want to connect to a network,It have to sent IMEI and IMEI SV for authorize and register. Up to now ,no way to fix this problem except replace motherboard.


----------



## skyzo97 (Mar 20, 2015)

can anyone help upload asus music player here?


----------



## arun483 (Mar 20, 2015)

Bin La Hung said:


> Please help me. I follow you and it don't work. I never had knowledge of terminal. You have successfully changed imei by this yet? Please explain to me: if i type like that
> 
> echo[space]‘AT+EGMR=1,7,[space]“358276053131482”[space]>/dev/pttycmd1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am sorry to say but currently there is no way we can fix this IMEI issue. The only available solution is to send your device to service center and they replace you motherboard.



shhfrlsk06 said:


> .. anyone has success in rooting the new 7.3.2 lollipop rom.. already try uni_root but failed..

Click to collapse



You may try Temp CWM session method to root the latest build find it here



skyzo97 said:


> can anyone help upload asus music player here?

Click to collapse



Why don't you try to extract it from firmware provided by Asus (UL-K00E-WW-6.5.0.0-user.zip) may contain all Asus apps (system/app/Music2.apk)

Regards


----------



## xfahim (Mar 20, 2015)

So I couldn't do the partial update. It said update failed and restored to original config. Now, the wifi got fixed on the way. 

Now can I Download the UL-K00E-WW-6_3_6_0-user.zip and use SD Download to upgrade it to 6.3.6 and then later use partial update for Lolipop?


----------



## Bin La Hung (Mar 20, 2015)

xfahim said:


> So my tablet has 3.2.4 and the wifi suddenly stopped working. It keep saying 'Turning Wifi on...'. Tried Factory reset but didn't work. In About section, Wifi version - Not available. Now I want to update it to Lolipop and see if Wifi works. (Or is there any other workaround?)
> 
> My question is, to update, do I need to download all the partial updates and update it by using the partial updates one by one? And I don't think I need internet for updating using these files, right? Cause I can't turn Wifi on and therefore no Internet on the tablet.
> 
> Or can I download the official V6.3.6, flash it and then use the two partial updates for Lolipop?

Click to collapse



You can download direct office firmware 6.6.1 to go straigh to 6.6.1, after that, root it then use the partial 6.6.1 to 7.3.2 to go to lollipop. Don't need to update firmware step by step anymore. I have been changed imei when downgrade rom. While I find the way to solve this problem, I know that method. Try this!

---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------




enguydo said:


> I can change IMEI back using exposed IMEICHANGER tool but still can not connect to network at all.I think we have to change IMEI SV too because when a phone want to connect to a network,It have to sent IMEI and IMEI SV for authorize and register. Up to now ,no way to fix this problem except replace motherboard.

Click to collapse



Haizz, if the real like that, I'll very sad. The mediatek devices and some famous brand, there have the tool to change imei, help their devices to connect to cellular. But with fonepad run on intel chipset, we don't have more support. I think this is a problem of software. The EFS participant is erased when we downgrade firmware. So the method is write it again into system. It is the same as TA participant of the sony xpreria devices.
As you told, I see my IMEI SV change from 00 to 03! Oh my god!


----------



## xfahim (Mar 20, 2015)

Bin La Hung, can't seem to find the stock firmware link for 6.6.1, can you help? And how I install stock 6.6.1? Via SD Download mode?


----------



## Bin La Hung (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you for your support, arun! I feel sad at the moment! My device is out of waranty now!


----------



## arun483 (Mar 20, 2015)

Bin La Hung said:


> Thank you for your support, arun! I feel sad at the moment! My device is out of waranty now!

Click to collapse



it is out of 1 year warranty or is it root you are saying that voided warranty?


----------



## arun483 (Mar 20, 2015)

xfahim said:


> Bin La Hung, can't seem to find the stock firmware link for 6.6.1, can you help? And how I install stock 6.6.1? Via SD Download mode?

Click to collapse



Look for it on page 1 post 1 or Asus Website 
http://www.asus.com/in/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_7_ME372CG/HelpDesk_Download/

Edit: Make sure you check first post I have update it with no root method/no need of 6.6.1 method.


----------



## xfahim (Mar 20, 2015)

arun483 said:


> Look for it on page 1 post 1 or Asus Website
> http://www.asus.com/in/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_7_ME372CG/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Edit: Make sure you check first post I have update it with no root method/no need of 6.6.1 method.

Click to collapse



Kind of confused as I can't find any method. Can you copy/paste it here? (Download completed)


----------



## arun483 (Mar 20, 2015)

xfahim said:


> Kind of confused as I can't find any method. Can you copy/paste it here? (Download completed)

Click to collapse



You downloaded Partial update file???
There are 2 method given under Installation Instructions under Bold big letter saying "Lollipop Update Download Link:"


----------



## xfahim (Mar 20, 2015)

arun483 said:


> You downloaded Partial update file???
> There are 2 method given under Installation Instructions under Bold big letter saying "Lollipop Update Download Link:"

Click to collapse



No I downloaded 6.6.1 from here http://www.asus.com/in/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_7_ME372CG/HelpDesk_Download/ as the other user mentioned. After I install this one, I should download the partial update for updating to lolipop right?


----------



## arun483 (Mar 20, 2015)

xfahim said:


> No I downloaded 6.6.1 from here http://www.asus.com/in/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_7_ME372CG/HelpDesk_Download/ as the other user mentioned. After I install this one, I should download the partial update for updating to lolipop right?

Click to collapse



Yes use 6.6.1 to 7.3.2 partial update after updating device to 6.6.1


----------



## xfahim (Mar 20, 2015)

arun483 said:


> Yes use 6.6.1 to 7.3.2 partial update after updating device to 6.6.1

Click to collapse



Or I could have just updated directly to 7.3.2 right? I didn't noticed the link you posted, I'm an idiot. I just downloaded 7.3.2 full and will update once again....

Phone is not booting up. :S


----------



## arun483 (Mar 20, 2015)

xfahim said:


> Or I could have just updated directly to 7.3.2 right? I didn't noticed the link you posted, I'm an idiot. I just downloaded 7.3.2 full and will update once again....
> 
> Phone is not booting up. :S

Click to collapse



Bricked? flash raw firmware 3.2.4 through Droidboot


----------



## xfahim (Mar 20, 2015)

arun483 said:


> Bricked? flash raw firmware 3.2.4 through Droidboot

Click to collapse



Alright I fixed it. Had to Factory restore via Recovery, this probably happened because I didn't clear any cache or delvik cache. Thanks guys for the help!  Appreciate it.


----------



## shhfrlsk06 (Mar 21, 2015)

arun483 said:


> I am sorry to say but currently there is no way we can fix this IMEI issue. The only available solution is to send your device to service center and they replace you motherboard.
> 
> 
> You may try Temp CWM session method to root the latest build find it here
> ...

Click to collapse



:good::good: thanks for the suggestion.. i try it and it works.. the latest lollipop firmware for fonepad 7 can be rooted using temp CWM session.. just follow the instruction and use T2 method..


----------



## Bin La Hung (Mar 21, 2015)

arun483 said:


> Sorry to know what happened to you. As you said your imei changed and you won't be able to perform fota. Please also check if you can make calls. There is a update file provided by Asus on their official site for upgradingupgrading your device to 6.6.1 ( http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME372CG/UL-K00E-WW-6.6.1.0-user.zip ) download and extract this zip and place the zip file you got after extracting in you sdcard's  you will receive system update in status bar if not try restarting. After that your device will be upgraded to 6.6.1. Then you can perform 7.3.2 update. I hope this helped you.

Click to collapse





arun483 said:


> it is out of 1 year warranty or is it root you are saying that voided warranty?

Click to collapse



It expires 1 year warranty already!  I also have some knowledge of root rom so I will unroot then brought to a service center!

---------- Post added at 03:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 AM ----------




xfahim said:


> Bin La Hung, can't seem to find the stock firmware link for 6.6.1, can you help? And how I install stock 6.6.1? Via SD Download mode?

Click to collapse



arun brought 6.6.1 download link for you then. SD Dowload mode used .raw file, and the rom file you downloaded from asus is the zip file should be other ways to update. Connect fonepad with computer then copy rom file .zip into internal memory, pulled out the cable and your device will notify update for you! Enjoy!


----------



## arun483 (Mar 21, 2015)

Bin La Hung said:


> It expires 1 year warranty already!  I also have some knowledge of root rom so I will unroot then brought to a service center!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't download full 6.6.1 firmware if you want to update to lollipop just download full 7.3.2 firmware and follow instructions from first post


----------



## Bin La Hung (Mar 21, 2015)

anyone can explain to me why IMEI've changed on 004999... when downgrading the lower firmware? I can not understand it!
Now I can not hear the call or 3G network anymore. Machine totally not recognize sim! I can not update via OTA as often anymore. This really is a very annoying bug and no solution. I hope there will not be many people like me. 

---------- Post added at 04:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 AM ----------




arun483 said:


> Don't download full 6.6.1 firmware if you want to update to lollipop just download full 7.3.2 firmware and follow instructions from first post

Click to collapse



a, you just update the rom for lollipop right? Sooo fast! But let me ask what problem will be occur? I think if I update to full 6.6.1 (I suppose not lost imei) then I still have OTA to update 7.3.2 right? Or I can root 6.6.1 then use the partial update to 7.3.2. Now it will lost root, the rom will clean. I do not know what problems will occur. Please speak clearly to me!


----------



## arun483 (Mar 21, 2015)

Bin La Hung said:


> anyone can explain to me why IMEI've changed on 004999... when downgrading the lower firmware? I can not understand it!
> Now I can not hear the call or 3G network anymore. Machine totally not recognize sim! I can not update via OTA as often anymore. This really is a very annoying bug and no solution. I hope there will not be many people like me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



No its just stock firmware by Asus.
If you just want to go to Lollipop Update just download 7.3.2 full firmware extract it and place extracted file in root of internal sdcard you will get update notification.
No you can't receive FOTA as you lost IMEI. Downgrading always lead to lose of IMEI.


----------



## mussil (Mar 21, 2015)

arun483 said:


> Asus FonePad 7 features Android 4.2, dual-core 1.6GHz Intel Atom Z2560 processor, 1GB of RAM, 3G and 7-inch 1280x800p display. This tablet also comes with voice-calling support, 5MP rear camera, 1.2MP front camera, and 3950 mAh battery.
> Detailed Specifications Here
> 
> *Lollipop Update Download Link:*​
> ...

Click to collapse



. . . and how to root lollipop?


----------



## arun483 (Mar 21, 2015)

mussil said:


> . . . and how to root lollipop?

Click to collapse



I mentioned way to root lollipop in thread recently look for it. Its using temporary cwm session for x86 intel devices.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096


----------



## gargamon (Mar 22, 2015)

*Anyone having frozen screen with Lollipop?*

I'm running a stock K00E TW ME372CG. Since updating to lollipop the screen has been occasionally freezing. The freeze can be cleared by depressing the power button which puts it to sleep and then pushing it again which wakes it up. The screen then responds properly.


Anybody else with this issue?


----------



## MoeIhab (Mar 22, 2015)

*can't upgrade *

my device is rooted on 6.6.1 ... can't upgrade to lollipop using flash update .. it says "FAILED <remote: problem with creating ota update file!>"

any help please?


----------



## kspatharas (Mar 22, 2015)

MoeIhab said:


> my device is rooted on 6.6.1 ... can't upgrade to lollipop using flash update .. it says "FAILED <remote: problem with creating ota update file!>"
> 
> any help please?

Click to collapse



I had the same problem.  I finally download the full rom from the first thread and I install it without any problem.


----------



## MoeIhab (Mar 22, 2015)

kspatharas said:


> I had the same problem.  I finally download the full rom from the first thread and I install it without any problem.

Click to collapse



Thank you my friend .. it worked


----------



## arun483 (Mar 22, 2015)

MoeIhab said:


> my device is rooted on 6.6.1 ... can't upgrade to lollipop using flash update .. it says "FAILED <remote: problem with creating ota update file!>"
> 
> any help please?

Click to collapse



The file to be flashed is too big to be remotely flashed through fastboot. Use dlpkgfile method to flash 7.3.2.


----------



## bneo99 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Restoring IMEI and cellular functions*

I tried to update my fonepad 7 ME372CG to lolipop(it failed) and i downgraded it to 5.2.5. now i've lost my IMEI and could not use this phablet as my phone. Is there any way to restore the IMEI back without bringing it to an ASUS service center? Tried installing 6.4.4 using temp CWM session but it fails. 6.3.4 and 6.6.1 installs fine but 6.4.4 doesnt work.  Help anyone?


----------



## ArtZ (Mar 22, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> I tried to update my fonepad 7 ME372CG to lolipop(it failed) and i downgraded it to 5.2.5. now i've lost my IMEI and could not use this phablet as my phone. Is there any way to restore the IMEI back without bringing it to an ASUS service center? Tried installing 6.4.4 using temp CWM session but it fails. 6.3.4 and 6.6.1 installs fine but 6.4.4 doesnt work.  Help anyone?

Click to collapse



Same problem here. I installed by mistake the OTA update. After my mistake, I've tried to flash normally UL-K00E-WW-6.6.1.0-user.zip (KitKat 4.4.2) but my FonePad ME372CG cannot see the update.  I decided to use ME372CG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4.raw , ME372CG_all_WW_user_V5.1.6.raw and ME372CG_all_WW_user_V6.5.0.raw and to update to KitKat 4.4.2 from there. 

NO LUCK.  My IMEI is still there, IMEI SV is 00 but the phone module does NOT work. 

After installing Android 5.0, YOU CAN NOT DOWNGRADE becuse the phone module will NOT work after downgrade.

Any help out there?

Thanks

PS: If you use a 64Gb MicroSD (like me), formatted in exfat (default), it's impossible to install a RAW file placed in the root of the SD Card. DROIDBOOT only detect MicroSD formated in FAT32

EDIT: I've just realized I've lost my IMEI. I got generic IMEI 004999010640000




---------- Post added at 05:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------




MoeIhab said:


> my device is rooted on 6.6.1 ... can't upgrade to lollipop using flash update .. it says "FAILED <remote: problem with creating ota update file!>"
> 
> any help please?

Click to collapse



If your phone is rooted, you must install the full version. You can donwload it from ASUS : http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=ASUS+Fonepad+7&p=28&s=7


----------



## arun483 (Mar 23, 2015)

ArtZ said:


> If your phone is rooted, you must install the full version. You can donwload it from ASUS : http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=ASUS+Fonepad+7&p=28&s=7

Click to collapse



No need for root if you are going for full firmware


----------



## agustaf (Mar 23, 2015)

*Installation not successful*



arun483 said:


> No need for root if you are going for full firmware

Click to collapse



I used the first method for update from 6.6.1 (rooted) to 7.2.3 but it will not work. After 30% the update stops and the system restarts in 6.6.1. 
Is there anybody how can tell me why because how can I have a successful installation?
What is the advantage to install the partial update file?
If I like to install the update via OTA I have to delete root! Is it in case of my first sentence the same?

I hope everybody have an idea.


----------



## MoeIhab (Mar 23, 2015)

my device is stuck on the Asus logo screen ... it just keeps loading forever ... tried to reboot it many times but everytime it keeps loading on the logo screen :/


----------



## -creo- (Mar 23, 2015)

MoeIhab said:


> my device is stuck on the Asus logo screen ... it just keeps loading forever ... tried to reboot it many times but everytime it keeps loading on the logo screen :/

Click to collapse



try hard reset in droid boot menu (vol up + power) and wait until it ends and reboot


----------



## MoeIhab (Mar 23, 2015)

-creo- said:


> try hard reset in droid boot menu (vol up + power) and wait until it ends and reboot

Click to collapse



still the same problem :/


----------



## -creo- (Mar 24, 2015)

MoeIhab said:


> still the same problem :/

Click to collapse



what did u made to have this problem? if u tryed to downgrade android to 3.2.4 then most of all u lost ur IMEI and no difference what kind of SW have to load now. try to load 5.1.6 android by RAW file, and do hard reset - TAB will have to start.


----------



## arun483 (Mar 24, 2015)

agustaf said:


> I used the first method for update from 6.6.1 (rooted) to 7.2.3 but it will not work. After 30% the update stops and the system restarts in 6.6.1.
> Is there anybody how can tell me why because how can I have a successful installation?
> What is the advantage to install the partial update file?
> If I like to install the update via OTA I have to delete root! Is it in case of my first sentence the same?
> ...

Click to collapse



You modified any system apps with root? if yes then I recommend you to use Full Firmware if will help you upgrade to Lollipop easily.



MoeIhab said:


> my device is stuck on the Asus logo screen ... it just keeps loading forever ... tried to reboot it many times but everytime it keeps loading on the logo screen :/

Click to collapse



Looks like you bricked your device and stuck in bootloop. You will need to flash 5.2.2 or some other raw firmware through droidboot sd download.


----------



## agustaf (Mar 25, 2015)

Quote:
 Originally Posted by agustaf 
I used the first method for update from 6.6.1 (rooted) to 7.2.3 but it will not work. After 30% the update stops and the system restarts in 6.6.1. 
Is there anybody how can tell me why because how can I have a successful installation?
 What is the advantage to install the partial update file?
 If I like to install the update via OTA I have to delete root! Is it in case of my first sentence the same?

I hope everybody have an idea.

You modified any system apps with root? if yes then I recommend you to use Full Firmware if will help you upgrade to Lollipop easily.

No I haven't, only rooted. 
If I use the full firmware I have to reroot the pad - is it right? 
or
If I use the partial update I must not reroot the pad - is it right?


----------



## qianw (Mar 25, 2015)

how to upgrade to 7.3.2 from 3.2.4 directly? 

i have download the file "UL-K00E-WW-7.3.2.0-user.zip" successfully.

whihc zip file I should put into root of internal sdcard??

-----------------
1. Download and extract zip file (after extract zip file, no more zip file !!) from download link given above.
2. Copy the zip file (which zip file???) you find inside extracted folder in root of internal sdcard
3. Your device may now give you an update notification if not try rebooting it will give.
4. Just tap it and press ok.
5 You device will now reboot and start updating.

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------

itself is zip file, why we need to extract tis zip file?




arun483 said:


> Sorry to know what happened to you. As you said your imei changed and you won't be able to perform fota. Please also check if you can make calls. There is a update file provided by Asus on their official site for upgradingupgrading your device to 6.6.1 ( http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME372CG/UL-K00E-WW-6.6.1.0-user.zip ) download and extract this zip and place the zip file you got after extracting in you sdcard's  you will receive system update in status bar if not try restarting. After that your device will be upgraded to 6.6.1. Then you can perform 7.3.2 update. I hope this helped you.

Click to collapse


----------



## arun483 (Mar 26, 2015)

qianw said:


> how to upgrade to 7.3.2 from 3.2.4 directly?
> 
> i have download the file "UL-K00E-WW-7.3.2.0-user.zip" successfully.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't extract file just place it in your SD card. As I don't own this device anymore so I thought would need to extract zip to get update zip.


----------



## arun483 (Mar 26, 2015)

agustaf said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by agustaf
> I used the first method for update from 6.6.1 (rooted) to 7.2.3 but it will not work. After 30% the update stops and the system restarts in 6.6.1.
> Is there anybody how can tell me why because how can I have a successful installation?
> ...

Click to collapse



Device will reboot under any condition if partial update does not works then I guess your file is corrupted or something like that.
Download and Use full firmware its better way to get Lollipop easily


----------



## qianw (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks!  

I will try it later...



arun483 said:


> Don't extract file just place it in your SD card. As I don't own this device anymore so I thought would need to extract zip to get update zip.

Click to collapse


----------



## kspatharas (Mar 26, 2015)

Does anyone find a way to root lollipop??? 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MrSofter (Mar 26, 2015)

Do you know if it's possible to downgrade from 5.0 to Kitkat without breaking the Fonepad?


----------



## arun483 (Mar 27, 2015)

kspatharas said:


> Does anyone find a way to root lollipop???
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Using temporary CWM session for Intel Devices you can root your lollipop.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096
T2 option works fine.


----------



## xen3x (Mar 27, 2015)

gargamon said:


> I'm running a stock K00E TW ME372CG. Since updating to lollipop the screen has been occasionally freezing. The freeze can be cleared by depressing the power button which puts it to sleep and then pushing it again which wakes it up. The screen then responds properly.
> 
> 
> Anybody else with this issue?

Click to collapse



The same issue. Does anybody know what is going on?


----------



## -creo- (Mar 27, 2015)

*xposed imei changer*

does anybody with wrong IMEI tryed the "xposed imei changer" to catch a network?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules/xposed-imei-changer-t2847187/page8


----------



## karthikselvan (Mar 28, 2015)

*Successfully downgraded to Kitkat!!*



MrSofter said:


> Do you know if it's possible to downgrade from 5.0 to Kitkat without breaking the Fonepad?

Click to collapse



I faced few issues in the lollipop update like freezing and automatic restarting of the device so I thought of downgrading to Kitkat.

I followed the below steps as mentioned in this thread and downgraded to 5.2.5

Flashing Back From KitKat


I have seen people who want to know how to roll back to 5.2.5 because they are facing some issues in current build. ASUS might release a much stable build but for now you may have to roll back in order to resolve these issues. So follow this tutorial in order to roll back to 5.2.5
For this you will need
1. 5.2.2 Stock Raw Image which can be found here
2. Partial Update from 5.2.2 to 5.2.5 which can be found here

So lets start
1. Download and copy ME372CG_all_WW_user_V5.2.2.raw file to your external SD card
2. Turn Off your FonePad 7 and start Droid Boot (press and hold Volume up button and Power Button)
3. Select SD Download
4. Now your FonePad 7 will reboot and start flashing Build 5.2.2
5. After that when you are done refer to @MEHRDAD595 Rooting Thread here
6. After Rooting Download Partial Update file and rename it to dlpkgfile (make sure there is no extension)
7. Using Root Browser copy this file to /cache and make a new file in /cache/recovery named "command" (no quotes) edit it using text editor and enter following
Code:
--update_package=/cache/dlpkgfile
8. After that connect your FonePad 7 to your computer in USB Debugging Mode.
9. Using open.cmd (yes the one you used while rooting) enter following command
Code:
adb reboot recovery
10. Now your FonePad 7 will reboot and start updating. Once this is complete you will get Build 5.2.5.

But once my tablet rebooted it did not seem to have mobile network. So I have downloaded my country specific Kitkat OS update from Asus website and placed it in the SD card. After that my tablet had detected the system update. Once it was successfully updated everything is working fine now:good:.


----------



## K00E (Mar 28, 2015)

MrSofter said:


> Do you know if it's possible to downgrade from 5.0 to Kitkat without breaking the Fonepad?

Click to collapse



***Don't downgrade to build 3.2.4 or you'll lose the cellular network! also downgrading to build 5.2.2 is risky***
I suggest you to flash the latest Kitkat Rom build 6.5.0 if your SKU is WW
just google this: *ME372CG_all_WW_user_V6.5.0.raw.zip*
.raw MD5 = E8CEAE81DA0417C51E982F475E511171

---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 AM ----------




karthikselvan said:


> I faced few issues in the lollipop update like freezing and automatic restarting of the device so I thought of downgrading to Kitkat.
> 
> I followed the below steps as mentioned in this thread and downgraded to 5.2.5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which build of Kitkat did you update that everything works fine


----------



## arun483 (Mar 28, 2015)

xen3x said:


> The same issue. Does anybody know what is going on?

Click to collapse



No need for downgrading this is a common issue Asus devices.
Follow these instructions to fix:
Open Back Cover of FonePad 7 using plastic opener or credit card or your nails.
Simply remove the wire connector of display panel(see pic in black circle) 






Wait a few seconds and place it back in. Close Back Cover and your problem will be fixed.
Thanks to Amit Sethi for sharing solution.


----------



## K00E (Mar 28, 2015)

gargamon said:


> I'm running a stock K00E TW ME372CG. Since updating to lollipop the screen has been occasionally freezing. The freeze can be cleared by depressing the power button which puts it to sleep and then pushing it again which wakes it up. The screen then responds properly.
> 
> 
> Anybody else with this issue?

Click to collapse





xen3x said:


> The same issue. Does anybody know what is going on?

Click to collapse



***It's a major bug of this build. Not a hardware issue***
You can downgrade to Kitkat (it's risky) or wait for an update (maybe in April)
Don't listen to any instructions about fixing by opening back cover... or anything like this.


----------



## arun483 (Mar 28, 2015)

K00E said:


> ***It's a major bug of this build. Not a hardware issue***
> You can downgrade to Kitkat (it's risky) or wait for an update (maybe in April)
> Don't listen to any instructions about fixing by opening back cover... or anything like this.

Click to collapse



It has been reported that it works so why don't give it a try it makes no harm. BTW there is another way reported that doesn't requires opening back cover you may try it as well.
This is a small app for Capacitive Touch Screen calibration, run it 2-3 times (it will reboot each time) It is called NookScreenRecalibrate : https://www.dropbox.com/s/z2idrb0urfw9ilo/NookScreenRecalibrate.apk

Its just calibration issue you can reset it by either method.


----------



## K00E (Mar 28, 2015)

arun483 said:


> It has been reported that it works so why don't give it a try it makes no harm. BTW there is another way reported that doesn't requires opening back cover you may try it as well.
> This is a small app for Capacitive Touch Screen calibration, run it 2-3 times (it will reboot each time) It is called NookScreenRecalibrate : https://www.dropbox.com/s/z2idrb0urfw9ilo/NookScreenRecalibrate.apk
> 
> Its just calibration issue you can reset it by either method.

Click to collapse



This is irrelevant to the bug that we have in build 7.3.2
Stop giving wrong advice to users that put them in trouble (like this)
 If you don't have info about something then its better not to discuss about it.


----------



## enguydo (Mar 28, 2015)

karthikselvan said:


> I faced few issues in the lollipop update like freezing and automatic restarting of the device so I thought of downgrading to Kitkat.
> 
> I followed the below steps as mentioned in this thread and downgraded to 5.2.5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Carefully when you downgrade to 5.2.2.Many guy lost IMEI after dit it.If you can do it successfully,may you was lucky that time.

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




-creo- said:


> does anybody with wrong IMEI tryed the "xposed imei changer" to catch a network?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules/xposed-imei-changer-t2847187/page8

Click to collapse



I did but it will no help.IMEI was changed but still can not connect to network


----------



## qianw (Mar 29, 2015)

Did you try  ME372CG_all_WW_user_V6.5.0.raw.zip? Can it restore original imei value?



> I did but it will no help.IMEI was changed but still can not connect to network

Click to collapse


----------



## karthikselvan (Mar 29, 2015)

K00E said:


> ***Don't downgrade to build 3.2.4 or you'll lose the cellular network! also downgrading to build 5.2.2 is risky***
> I suggest you to flash the latest Kitkat Rom build 6.5.0 if your SKU is WW
> just google this: *ME372CG_all_WW_user_V6.5.0.raw.zip*
> .raw MD5 = E8CEAE81DA0417C51E982F475E511171
> ...

Click to collapse



I downgraded to 5.2.2 and then to 5.2.5 as mentioned in the first post of this thread.. As everyone else I too lost the cellular connectivity and then I just downloaded the 6.6.1 Kitkat build from Asus website(UL-K00E-WW-6.6.1.0-user.zip) and placed it in my SD card. Fonepad detected the system update and once it was completed then only I got the cellular connectivity. Everything works fine now, No issues at all.

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------



enguydo said:


> Carefully when you downgrade to 5.2.2.Many guy lost IMEI after dit it.If you can do it successfully,may you was lucky that time.

Click to collapse



yeah with both the 5.2.2 and 5.2.5 builds I too lost IMEI and the cellular connectivity. But flashing the stock 6.6.1 build(UL-K00E-WW-6.6.1.0-user.zip) solved the issue and now my tablet is running Kitkat without any issues as before


----------



## fufik651 (Mar 30, 2015)

karthikselvan said:


> I downgraded to 5.2.2 and then to 5.2.5 as mentioned in the first post of this thread.. As everyone else I too lost the cellular connectivity and then I just downloaded the 6.6.1 Kitkat build from Asus website(UL-K00E-WW-6.6.1.0-user.zip) and placed it in my SD card. Fonepad detected the system update and once it was completed then only I got the cellular connectivity. Everything works fine now, No issues at all.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Safe downgrade to 5.2.2 is the only version 6.3.6.EMMC partitions are identical.No execute downgrade from 6.6.1 to 3.2.4 or 5.2.2.IMEI LOST!!!!!, EMMC partitions different.IMEI is unique to a motherboard and stored in file, which is probably encrypted.Not can easily restore it, yet


----------



## enguydo (Mar 31, 2015)

karthikselvan said:


> I downgraded to 5.2.2 and then to 5.2.5 as mentioned in the first post of this thread.. As everyone else I too lost the cellular connectivity and then I just downloaded the 6.6.1 Kitkat build from Asus website(UL-K00E-WW-6.6.1.0-user.zip) and placed it in my SD card. Fonepad detected the system update and once it was completed then only I got the cellular connectivity. Everything works fine now, No issues at all.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You are a lucky guy ,man.Other guy tried the same steps like you but can not restore IMEI

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------




qianw said:


> Did you try  ME372CG_all_WW_user_V6.5.0.raw.zip? Can it restore original imei value?

Click to collapse



I tried many version but no luck


----------



## -creo- (Apr 1, 2015)

enguydo said:


> You are a lucky guy ,man.Other guy tried the same steps like you but can not restore IMEI
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think he is lucky about some difference of lost imei. If its changed to 0004999 then it cant be change to stock number now....


----------



## Cuesta4 (Apr 12, 2015)

Man, I'm having trouble with Fonepad. I don't know where to post this, cause I can't find a thread for issues with the tablet. Anyway, I'm stuck at bootloop on Lollipop. I've tried many times to clean user data and then reboot, but I'm still stuck on that. At droidboot, cant reach SD Card, it says "unable to mount sdcard partition". I've tried to flash stock ROM's by fastboot, but it says that wasn't possible to flash the file by cmds. I don't know that else to do. Can somebody help me?


----------



## fhigarza (Apr 18, 2015)

*hellp android lillipod*

Hello friends took time trying to install this new version in my fonepad K004, for having made me root does not install the update. My computer has a 3.0.34 kernel and a number of JZO54K.ww_epad-V3.2.3-20130603 compilation. I am a person with limited knowledge, someone would be so kind as to tell me the steps I should take to install android lillipod or return to the initial state no root to update.


----------



## die9 (Apr 22, 2015)

*android 5.0 lolipop root*

i want root my asus fonepad 7 (ME372CG) K00E.  but my build number is 7.3.2.0 and i can't find root file. Anyone
can help my ?










 Sorry my bad english


----------



## Hulupaz (Apr 23, 2015)

die9 said:


> i want root my asus fonepad 7 (ME372CG) K00E.  but my build number is 7.3.2.0 and i can't find root file. Anyone
> can help my ?

Click to collapse



Go to this Post and follow the instructions. This works for my ME372CG with 7.3.2 (Android 5.0).


----------



## msmtp (May 2, 2015)

*Lollipop update ruined the performance *

After the lollipop update the fonepad is very slow, unresponsive and restarts sometimes.
and low internal storage. below 500MB will show storage running low warning and cannot update any apps.
 Any of you guys having this issue??

hope the experts here can help me to solve the issues.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## nakahp (May 7, 2015)

Can you help me? My fonepad informed"Andorid is upgrading: Touch panel firmware is updating". I've done fastboot flash and nothing seems working.
Thank so much.


----------



## agustaf (May 8, 2015)

Hulupaz said:


> Go to this Post and follow the instructions. This works for my ME372CG with 7.3.2 (Android 5.0).

Click to collapse



Is there a possibility to remove root easely? I used the unroot function in SuperSU but it doesn't work.
I need unroot because I have to send the Fontab to ASUS service.


----------



## Omadon (May 9, 2015)

*Fonepad 7*



MEHRDAD595 said:


> if anybody got new update message,please DONT update and grab dl link so others can update too!
> thanks

Click to collapse



Hello,

I know this is an old link but I hope you will find my message and reply.

I got a brand new Fonepad 7 with 4.3 (5.2.2). I rooted it. After restarting, phone capability was gone, it did not detect SIM-cards anymore. I did a factory reset, the same problem again.

I tried manual update (partial update from this thread to 5.2.5.) - failed 6 times. 

I then unrooted and tried the OTA update to 5.2.5. - failed 5 times.

Now I am stuck. What should I do ?

From the dlpkgfile - method (partial update to 5.2.5), I download the file to root/cache. I then created the  "command" file and then opened a text editor to insert the command code. Is that the right way ? When I reopen the command file, the text is gone. Maybe I am doing something wrong there. Which is the right way to insert the code line "--update_package....etc." into the "command" file ?

Thanks in advance for your time.

Regards,

Omadon


----------



## tapioco2000 (May 9, 2015)

agustaf said:


> Is there a possibility to remove root easely? I used the unroot function in SuperSU but it doesn't work.
> I need unroot because I have to send the Fontab to ASUS service.

Click to collapse



   It's better to flash an original Asus firmware before sending to service


----------



## p0p0y23 (May 9, 2015)

Hi,

will this work on K00Y me7230cl? TW  i really need a stock ROM for this model. cause my tab is stock at Boot animation..
I've tried to flash using firmware from Asus websites. 
but i always end up FAILED. 

hope some one can help me to find stock ROM for this model. or Raw file 
TIA!


----------



## agustaf (May 10, 2015)

tapioco2000 said:


> It's better to flash an original Asus firmware before sending to service

Click to collapse



Thank you for reply but how scan I flash an original firmware? If I copy the org. firmware file into root directory of the internal sd it will not work. Do you know a way to reinstall the org. firmware?
Info: root is now removed from my pad via removal function in SuperSU app.


----------



## galaxyms (May 10, 2015)

msmtp said:


> After the lollipop update the fonepad is very slow, unresponsive and restarts sometimes.
> and low internal storage. below 500MB will show storage running low warning and cannot update any apps.
> Any of you guys having this issue??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry I can't help you with this I'm still on the original build 3.24 which I never updated. So which ROM version is considered the best for everyday use?If lollipop slows the phone down and  KitKat gives terrible battery life? . I want to root the device and then update to the best ROM. Or update to the best ROM then root it and leave it alone never to update again. But which is the holy grail of ROMs for the 372G?? Build 5.25? I see posts of people downgrading to 5.25Any help most welcome!


----------



## nuz81 (May 14, 2015)

karthikselvan said:


> I downgraded to 5.2.2 and then to 5.2.5 as mentioned in the first post of this thread.. As everyone else I too lost the cellular connectivity and then I just downloaded the 6.6.1 Kitkat build from Asus website(UL-K00E-WW-6.6.1.0-user.zip) and placed it in my SD card. Fonepad detected the system update and once it was completed then only I got the cellular connectivity. Everything works fine now, No issues at all.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for sharing your experience. 
I want try to downgrade. 
Anyone else tried?


----------



## viperboy22 (May 19, 2015)

*Is this secure?*

Sometime a had instaled a .raw rom and i lost my imei, this partial update preserve the imei folder?


----------



## arun483 (May 22, 2015)

viperboy22 said:


> Sometime a had instaled a .raw rom and i lost my imei, this partial update preserve the imei folder?

Click to collapse



Partial update is secure flashing raw files isn't


----------



## xoncegame (May 25, 2015)

hi guys
after update my me372cg k00e ww to android 5 , some day later i got many error and finally after a reset the device didnot run and freeze in asus logo
1 - so i dont access to android any more 
2- i dont insert memory 

4-i get into droidboot but i got these error :
e:unable to mount /cache! we skip check debricking
e:failed to mount /cache (invalid argument)
even after* factory reset *and * insert a memory* i still got these error
actually during factory rest i got same error so factory reset cant be done !

5- i try fastboot to flash it with rom.zip but got these error
e: faild to mount /data
/data avaiable size : 0mb , file size = 898mb please free 1098 mb at least
i got error even after insert memory card

6- i use asusflashtool but got same error !

*ps*: fastboot can find my device but adb cant , try alot driver but no effect

since i,m new to these work could you provide step to step help ? 
tnx alot


----------



## bneo99 (May 29, 2015)

Have anyone who flashed the .raw files and lost their IMEI and cellular functionality sent their Fonepad 7 to Asus for service? If yes can you reply what did they do to your fonepad? I think I would like to send my Fonepad for service soon...


----------



## arun483 (May 30, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> Have anyone who flashed the .raw files and lost their IMEI and cellular functionality sent their Fonepad 7 to Asus for service? If yes can you reply what did they do to your fonepad? I think I would like to send my Fonepad for service soon...

Click to collapse



They change your motherboard


----------



## bneo99 (May 30, 2015)

arun483 said:


> They change your motherboard

Click to collapse



I dont have my warranty anymore so how much will they charge me for the new motherboard? Will I still get my old IMEI and serial number? I will lose FOTA capability too right? Not that I have my IMEI and FOTA capability now...


----------



## ikvn (Jun 2, 2015)

Since the 5.0 update this tablet is unusable. The UI is freezing constantly, the tablet is sluggish, everything takes forever to respond, video playback is freezing... This doesn't change even after full system reset and it is continuing with the default apps. I can't even browse the internet on this device anymore.
I can't believe that ASUS would release an update that would break the device completely.  Is there anything I can do ?


----------



## bneo99 (Jun 2, 2015)

ikvn said:


> Since the 5.0 update this tablet is unusable. The UI is freezing constantly, the tablet is sluggish, everything takes forever to respond, video playback is freezing... This doesn't change even after full system reset and it is continuing with the default apps. I can't even browse the internet on this device anymore.
> I can't believe that ASUS would release an update that would break the device completely.  Is there anything I can do ?

Click to collapse



Yeah I encountered that too. I downgraded the android version back to Kitkat and it just goes back to normal again... I used the full firmware file provided by Asus and used the tethered CWM recovery method to flash the ROM...


----------



## nuz81 (Jun 2, 2015)

@manatsumechan please can you explain how to do for downgrade without imei lost?


----------



## arun483 (Jun 3, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> Yeah I encountered that too. I downgraded the android version back to Kitkat and it just goes back to normal again... I used the full firmware file provided by Asus and used the tethered CWM recovery method to flash the ROM...

Click to collapse



Wow real genius I really never thought of this. That can help users downgrade without IMEI lose. Wow man thanks a lot for sharing this. :good::good::good::victory::victory::victory:


----------



## bneo99 (Jun 3, 2015)

arun483 said:


> Wow real genius I really never thought of this. That can help users downgrade without IMEI lose. Wow man thanks a lot for sharing this. :good::good::good::victory::victory::victory:

Click to collapse



Glad to be of any help!
I did only encountered this after losing my IMEI.....


----------



## bneo99 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Downgrading Android from Lolipop to Kitkat without Losing IMEI*



nuz81 said:


> @manatsumechan please can you explain how to do for downgrade without imei lost?

Click to collapse



DISCLAIMER: I actually never tried this way before because I only know of this method after losing my IMEI... But as this do not use the .raw files to downgrade but rather directly installs the 6.6.1 firmware which is Android 4.4.2 (KitKat) for the K00E(WW SKU) version of the Asus Fonepad 7

If you haven't have these files get them here:

(For Windows)




1. ASUS Fonepad 7 (ME372CG) Software Image Version: WW_V6.6.1 For WW SKU only
*This file is for the WW SKU version of the Asus Fonepad 7. If you are using other SKU's search the Firmware part in the Asus support page for The Asus Fonepad 7

2.  Intel Android Devices Root / Temp CWM Session  by  social-design-concepts
*Follow this guide to set up your computer to boot CWM recovery temporarily on your device. You will also need the Intel drivers for Android here to get your computer to communicate with your device.



(For Linux)




1. ASUS Fonepad 7 (ME372CG) Software Image Version: WW_V6.6.1 For WW SKU only
*This file is for the WW SKU version of the Asus Fonepad 7. If you are using other SKU's search the Firmware part in the Asus support page for The Asus Fonepad 7

2. release.zip byURL="http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=2472806"]vampirefo[/URL] at Linux Tethered CWM Recovery Version
This includes the CWM recovery, TWRP recoveries that we are not going to be using and also the other files needed to make it work including the fastboot binary.



Okay, After downloading the required files let's proceed to booting into the CWM recovery.

For Windows:




NOTE: This is partially copied from  social-design-concepts's thread as I haven't tried using a Windows computer for this.

Make sure you have download the latest : UPDATE-SuperSU-vX.Xx.zip and place it on your internal or external_sd

1.  Copy the firmware file into a microSD card and insert it into your device. * If you want to root your Kitkat also copy the SuperSU zip file that you have downloaded into your microSD card.
2.  Double click the launcher.bat file to start , type " ACCEPT " case sensitive without quotes to continue
Check that the tool is reporting as either :
DEVICE STATUS: ADB-ONLINE
DEVICE STATUS: FASTBOOT-ONLINE

If " DEVICE STATUS: UNKNOWN " please check your cable connection and driver installation under Windows Device Manager
If " DEVICE STATUS: UNAUTHORIZED " please check if your devices is displaying an authorization prompt be sure to check Always allow from this computer and then press ok

3. Select the trigger to launch the Temporary CWM Recovery Session (Use trigger 2)

4. After selecting the trigger your device should reboot in to fastboot and begin to copy files to your device
note : if your device hangs at the waiting-for-device screen and you see droidboot CMD Waiting on your devices double check that the fastboot driver installed correctly.



For Linux:




1. Copy the firmware file into a microSD card and insert it into your device. * If you want to root your Kitkat also copy the SuperSU zip file from release.zip into your microSD card.
2. Extract release.zip into a folder and name it Tethered CWM Recovery. 
3. Rename cwm_recovery.zip to recovery.zip and remove the TWRP recovery zips. 
4. Boot into the bootloader by pressing and holding both volume buttons and the power button until the Android icon comes out. Release the buttons. 
Optionally you can do 

```
adb reboot bootloader
```
if your tablet is in USB debugging mode and you have adb installed.
5. Plug your MicroUSB cable to your device and your computer.
6. Using a terminal emulator 'cd' to the Tethered CWM recovery folder and type

```
sudo ./trigger 2
```




This is the part where the 'trigger' command has completed and the device is booting to the CWM recovery.



        1. The DROIDBOOT should start downloading something. Wait for a while and the CWM recovery will be loaded in an inverted orientation. 
2. Using the volume and power buttons, navigate to

```
install zip> choose zip from external sd card
```
3. Choose your firmware file and it will ask you confirm the installation, select yes to continue. Wait for a while while the firmware is installed.
4. [OPTIONAL][ROOT] After the installation is complete, navigate to choose zip from external sd card again and this time select the SuperSU zip file. You will be asked to confirm the installation again. Select yes to install SuperSU and root your device.
5. After the installation is completed go back and wipe data/factory reset and wipe cache partition. 
6. Once the wiping is complete select reboot system now. You will be asked to fix root. 
*If you have rooted your device by installing the SuperSU zip select Yes - Fix root.
*if you have not rooted your device select No.
7. Your device will reboot and installation is complete.
    


Credits to :
social-design-concepts
vampirefo
Chainfire


----------



## Bin La Hung (Jun 11, 2015)

galaxyms said:


> Sorry I can't help you with this I'm still on the original build 3.24 which I never updated. So which ROM version is considered the best for everyday use?If lollipop slows the phone down and  KitKat gives terrible battery life? . I want to root the device and then update to the best ROM. Or update to the best ROM then root it and leave it alone never to update again. But which is the holy grail of ROMs for the 372G?? Build 5.25? I see posts of people downgrading to 5.25Any help most welcome!

Click to collapse



I think 6.6.1 is the best. It is the last version of kitkat, don't lag like lollipop and very smooth. However about the battery time, if you do not use SIM, battery life will improve a lot. I let the machine overnight which cost just 1% of the battery!


----------



## EvilDragonEX (Jun 11, 2015)

please format after you flashed v7.3.2 or v7.4.1 raw files...

its smooth on mine , very smooth compare to kitkat. visit my thread for the raw files (link in signature )


----------



## Bin La Hung (Jun 11, 2015)

EvilDragonEX said:


> please format after you flashed v7.3.2 or v7.4.1 raw files...
> 
> its smooth on mine , very smooth compare to kitkat. visit my thread for the raw files (link in signature )

Click to collapse



Thank a lot EvilDragonEX! But I suggest you updating the problem about the imei lost when downgrade by raw to your thread. So anyone who want to do that can consider! I want it will help some people do not lost the imei like me! Sr my bad english

Gửi từ K00E của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## POURIA-PL (Jun 11, 2015)

*Bricked Tab !*

hi guys
i update the fonepad7 K00E to lollipop v 7.3.2 and rooted it with a risky way.
anyway , it was rooted successfully.
last night , i found  update at notification bar
it was about 98 mg and I download it .
the disaster begins here that , i forget its a rooted device. 
so i installed the system update , and now stuck in asus logo with a looping circle.
is there any way to bring the life back ?
thanks for your answers and sorry for my bad english.


----------



## EvilDragonEX (Jun 11, 2015)

POURIA-PL said:


> hi guys
> i update the fonepad7 K00E to lollipop v 7.3.2 and rooted it with a risky way.
> anyway , it was rooted successfully.
> last night , i found  update at notification bar
> ...

Click to collapse



wait for me to update my thread with download links to the firmware or you can downgrade first then update with raw in my thread


----------



## singabc (Jun 12, 2015)

POURIA-PL said:


> hi guys
> i update the fonepad7 K00E to lollipop v 7.3.2 and rooted it with a risky way.
> anyway , it was rooted successfully.
> last night , i found  update at notification bar
> ...

Click to collapse



I have experienced the same error with ota update over the rooted v7.3.2.
I managed only to roll back to kitkat 6.6.1 by flash the zip file, WW_V6.6.1 downloaded from asus support with this temp cwm method;
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096

tried flashing other lollipop zip files all failed.
think i'm stuck with 6.6.1.


----------



## POURIA-PL (Jun 12, 2015)

singabc said:


> I have experienced the same error with ota update over the rooted v7.3.2.
> I managed only to roll back to kitkat 6.6.1 by flash the zip file, WW_V6.6.1 downloaded from asus support with this temp cwm method;
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so i'll download kitkat 6.6.1 and install with this method
but , don't you lose IMEI ? 
sim card function still works ?


----------



## dmatfei (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi.
I wanted to share some tips regarding the update process.
You can update from 6.6.1 or 7.3.2 with Intel Android Devices Root / Temp CWM Session ( http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096 )
- you need to copy the full firmware image (download it from http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_7_ME372CG/HelpDesk_Download/ ) to your sdcard
- after that open Intel Android Devices Root / Temp CWM Session with tool kit T2 and wait to load.
- next step is to install from zipcard the firmware image and wait.. AROUND 20 MIN! HAVE PATIENCE!
- when flashing is over go to the stock recovery and wipe everyting. after the wipe process is over start your tablet and once again WAIT AROUND 20 MIN! HAVE PATIENCE!
- you can root the device with the same Intel Android Devices Root / Temp CWM Session

After 40 minutes my tablet is working fine, IMEI is still there, SIM cards works perfectly.

Maybe this info help someone. Sorry for my english.


----------



## singabc (Jun 12, 2015)

POURIA-PL said:


> so i'll download kitkat 6.6.1 and install with this method
> but , don't you lose IMEI ?
> sim card function still works ?

Click to collapse



no problem with voice and data function.
imei intact.

able to re-root again on 6.6.1.
but update to lollipop will fail either by ota or flashing of zip files.

i'm not an expert at all, can't be very sure you'll be ok.


----------



## POURIA-PL (Jun 13, 2015)

singabc said:


> no problem with voice and data function.
> imei intact.
> 
> able to re-root again on 6.6.1.
> ...

Click to collapse



i get the kitkat 6.6.1  zip file from asus.com , pasted it to sd card but there is problem with CWM
i selected , choose zip from sdcard , but there isn't zip file
i selected , choose zip from external sdcard , it shows the error : E: can't mount / external_sd
i selected apply /sdcard/update.zip , it find the package but show the error E:can't open /sdcard/update.zip
what can i do now ?


----------



## singabc (Jun 13, 2015)

-sdcard is the internal storage of fonepad.
-ext. sdcard is the microSD that inserted from the side of tab. this is the option i used and i could read the contents in the microsd.
-update.zip option is to rename the downloaded zip into update.zip and paste to the root directory of internal storage.

i remembered that i did the wipe data before flashing the 6.6.1 zip, would that help?
no idea why your ext. sd can't be mounted.


Sent from my SM-T325 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## arun483 (Jun 14, 2015)

Can someone please upload following files so that I can unbrick my device:
system.img
boot.img
recovery.img
splashscreen.bin
You can use X Dumping Tools by X AnwarMov Jr.
Tutorial is given here http://hariez-lp.mywapblog.com/zenfone-x-dumping-tools-by-x-anwarmov-jr.xhtml
Please help me. 
Regards


----------



## bneo99 (Jun 14, 2015)

arun483 said:


> Can someone please upload following files so that I can unbrick my device:
> system.img
> boot.img
> recovery.img
> ...

Click to collapse



How do you even brick your device in the first place? Just curious


----------



## arun483 (Jun 14, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> How do you even brick your device in the first place? Just curious

Click to collapse



Just flashed wrong system.img (Silly of me I was trying to flash AOSP for Zenfone 4 on FonePad 7)


----------



## bneo99 (Jun 14, 2015)

arun483 said:


> Can someone please upload following files so that I can unbrick my device:
> system.img
> boot.img
> recovery.img
> ...

Click to collapse



On it now. Not following the guide you provided though. Using adb shell and dd-ing them partitions... where should i upload them?

EDIT: Couldnt find the rest after dd-ing system partiton lol. gonna try the guide laterr


----------



## arun483 (Jun 14, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> On it now. Not following the guide you provided though. Using adb shell and dd-ing them partitions... where should i upload them?

Click to collapse



Dev-host or whatever you prefer.
I guess following this guide might help me more but its on you hope whatever you are doing would help me. Thanks


----------



## bneo99 (Jun 14, 2015)

arun483 said:


> Can someone please upload following files so that I can unbrick my device:
> system.img
> boot.img
> recovery.img
> ...

Click to collapse



Just wondering, can you boot to the bootloader? If yes have you tried the tethered CWM method to flash a rom in?


----------



## arun483 (Jun 14, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> Just wondering, can you boot to the bootloader? If yes have you tried the tethered CWM method to flash a rom in?

Click to collapse



I tried it all tethered CWM is not working  also tried flashing raw but it didn't worked my last hope is flashing boot.img , recovery.img and system.img again


----------



## mn.code (Jun 15, 2015)

*Unbrick GUIDE*

I actually managed to brick my tab  
I unbricked it by downloading ww 7.4.1 full and from it I extracted boot.img and droidboot.img and flashed those from bootloader (volume + power) with:

```
fastboot flash boot boot.img
fastboot flash fastboot droidboot.img
```
After that, you reboot back to fastboot with:

```
fastboot reboot-bootloader
```
Than you do the temp CWM session. In CWM you unmount /APD, /config and /factory partitions. DO NOT FORMAT them or you will probably lose IMEI. After unmount do the factory reset (wipe data and cache) and format the /system partition. After that you install the full WW 7.4.1 as you would install any custom rom.

NOTE: Do this ONLY if you were on Lollipop when you bricked your device or you will lose IMEI due to partition changing.


----------



## bneo99 (Jun 15, 2015)

mn.code said:


> I actually managed to brick my tab
> I unbricked it by downloading ww 7.4.1 full and from it I extracted boot.img and droidboot.img and flashed those from bootloader (volume + power) with:
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Still having problem getting the files. @arun483 Perhaps try this but using the boot.img and droidboot.img from your specific version when you bricked it?
@mn.code Can you explain why and how the partition changing can cause IMEI to be lost? I've lost my IMEI and I'm still hoping to restore it without sending it to the service centre... Thanks in advance


----------



## arun483 (Jun 15, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> Still having problem getting the files. @arun483 Perhaps try this but using the boot.img and droidboot.img from your specific version when you bricked it?
> 
> @mn.code Can you explain why and how the partition changing can cause IMEI to be lost? I've lost my IMEI and I'm still hoping to restore it without sending it to the service centre... Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



The tutorial I gave you didn't work?
I will try this as well and will share the result. I hope it will work.


----------



## bneo99 (Jun 15, 2015)

arun483 said:


> The tutorial I gave you didn't work?
> I will try this as well and will share the result. I hope it will work.

Click to collapse



Not really, was afraid to install .apk files from unrecognized sources. Havent have time to manually do it...


----------



## mn.code (Jun 15, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> @mn.code Can you explain why and how the partition changing can cause IMEI to be lost? I've lost my IMEI and I'm still hoping to restore it without sending it to the service centre... Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



IMEI information is stored on /factory and /config partitions, and when ASUS updated to 6.5.0 they had to change the partition layout (probably because they had to make /system partition bigger). So when you downgrated from above 6.5.0 to below 6.5.0 you overwritted /config and /factory partitons with other data which isn't supposed to be there. I don't think there is a way to restore that data as it is per device specific. Maybe and just maybe you would be able to restore IMEI (assuming there was no damage to motherboard it self) if you dd-ed those partitions or even better the whole mmcblk0 BEFORE you lost your IMEI by dd-ing it (them) back.

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------




arun483 said:


> The tutorial I gave you didn't work?
> I will try this as well and will share the result. I hope it will work.

Click to collapse



It worked for me, I don't see why it won't work for you 
Will you work on custom roms? I am thinking to start myself, but now I have very little time because of my exams.


----------



## bneo99 (Jun 15, 2015)

mn.code said:


> IMEI information is stored on /factory and /config partitions, and when ASUS updated to 6.5.0 they had to change the partition layout (probably because they had to make /system partition bigger). So when you downgrated from above 6.5.0 to below 6.5.0 you overwritted /config and /factory partitons with other data which isn't supposed to be there. I don't think there is a way to restore that data as it is per device specific. Maybe and just maybe you would be able to restore IMEI (assuming there was no damage to motherboard it self) if you dd-ed those partitions or even better the whole mmcblk0 BEFORE you lost your IMEI by dd-ing it (them) back.

Click to collapse



Sadly I didnt backed up a copy of any of my partitions... Only learnt the importance of backing up IMEI and other partitions after losing them. Is is possible to copy the IMEI files from another device of them same model and change the IMEI to the one which originally belonged to this device?


----------



## mn.code (Jun 15, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> Sadly I didnt backed up a copy of any of my partitions... Only learnt the importance of backing up IMEI and other partitions after losing them. Is is possible to copy the IMEI files from another device of them same model and change the IMEI to the one which originally belonged to this device?

Click to collapse



Probably not, plus it is very unlikely someone will provide their IMEI information publicly for security reasons.


----------



## bneo99 (Jun 15, 2015)

mn.code said:


> Probably not, plus it is very unlikely someone will provide their IMEI information publicly for security reasons.

Click to collapse



Aww thats sad. Now I'll never be able to use my Fonepad as a Fonepad. It'll always stay as a -pad.... So there's no other way than dd-ing a backup of the partitions back?


----------



## mn.code (Jun 15, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> Aww thats sad. Now I'll never be able to use my Fonepad as a Fonepad. It'll always stay as a -pad.... So there's no other way than dd-ing a backup of the partitions back?

Click to collapse



The only thing that comes to my mind is the solution that you suggested (modifing other devices partitions) but even if it works it would require a lot of hacking  I don't see any other solutions as it is, like I said, per unit specific.


----------



## arun483 (Jun 15, 2015)

mn.code said:


> IMEI information is stored on /factory and /config partitions, and when ASUS updated to 6.5.0 they had to change the partition layout (probably because they had to make /system partition bigger). So when you downgrated from above 6.5.0 to below 6.5.0 you overwritted /config and /factory partitons with other data which isn't supposed to be there. I don't think there is a way to restore that data as it is per device specific. Maybe and just maybe you would be able to restore IMEI (assuming there was no damage to motherboard it self) if you dd-ed those partitions or even better the whole mmcblk0 BEFORE you lost your IMEI by dd-ing it (them) back.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks alot friend this worked for me aswell  really you are my life savior. Yes I will start porting rom to this device (I have already lost IMEI I don't fear anything else now). I will try to port AOSP rom from Zenfone 4 to this device  wish me luck I might need your help in future so tell me if you are up for this


----------



## mn.code (Jun 15, 2015)

arun483 said:


> Thanks alot friend this worked for me aswell  really you are my life savior. Yes I will start porting rom to this device (I have already lost IMEI I don't fear anything else now). I will try to port AOSP rom from Zenfone 4 to this device  wish me luck I might need your help in future so tell me if you are up for this

Click to collapse



You bet I am!  
BTW did you lose your IMEI by downgrading to below 6.5.0?


----------



## arun483 (Jun 15, 2015)

mn.code said:


> You bet I am!
> BTW did you lose your IMEI by downgrading to below 6.5.0?

Click to collapse



I lost IMEI before I bricked (flashed raw files, messed up alot with system)


----------



## arun483 (Jun 15, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> Not really, was afraid to install .apk files from unrecognized sources. Havent have time to manually do it...

Click to collapse



I am doing this now thanks


----------



## bneo99 (Jun 15, 2015)

arun483 said:


> Thanks alot friend this worked for me aswell  really you are my life savior. Yes I will start porting rom to this device (I have already lost IMEI I don't fear anything else now). I will try to port AOSP rom from Zenfone 4 to this device  wish me luck I might need your help in future so tell me if you are up for this

Click to collapse



Yay for the unbricking of your device and for the port. Im still quite new with Android stuff so bear with me if i ask some very obvious questions... The bootloader is still locked right? Would that allow installation of non Asus ROM's ? How about the recovery?


----------



## arun483 (Jun 15, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> Yay for the unbricking of your device and for the port. Im still quite new with Android stuff so bear with me if i ask some very obvious questions... The bootloader is still locked right? Would that allow installation of non Asus ROM's ? How about the recovery?

Click to collapse



I will try to extract recovery.img through the tut I provided earlier and will try to build custom recovery (might succeed) and then I will use the method X Anwar adopted i.e. by flashing signed system.img :highfive:


----------



## bneo99 (Jun 15, 2015)

arun483 said:


> I will try to extract recovery.img through the tut I provided earlier and will try to build custom recovery (might succeed) and then I will use the method X Anwar adopted i.e. by flashing signed system.img :highfive:

Click to collapse



Is there a way to have Asus unlock the bootloader? Some of their Android devices have their bootoader unlockable right?


----------



## mn.code (Jun 15, 2015)

@arun483 Are you trying to port 4.4.4 AOSP?


----------



## arun483 (Jun 15, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> Is there a way to have Asus unlock the bootloader? Some of their Android devices have their bootoader unlockable right?

Click to collapse



Yes some have but unfortunately Asus haven't released any way to unlock bootloader like it did for Zenfone Series and some other devices. We gotta find some way to unlock bootloader if we succeed then my friend CM 12.1 is not far  this Locked bootloader has restricted us



mn.code said:


> @arun483 Are you trying to port 4.4.4 AOSP?

Click to collapse



Yes exactly this


----------



## bneo99 (Jun 15, 2015)

arun483 said:


> Yes some have but unfortunately Asus haven't released any way to unlock bootloader like it did for Zenfone Series and some other devices. We gotta find some way to unlock bootloader if we succeed then my friend CM 12.1 is not far  this Locked bootloader has restricted us

Click to collapse



Would they listen to us if we asked them to?


----------



## arun483 (Jun 15, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> Would they listen to us if we asked them to?

Click to collapse



They didn't yet they won't do in future some guy from XDA also made a petition on petition.org about unlocking bootloader but we got no reply from Asus. You can try emailing them once (as they might change their behavior this time  ) and share what reply you got back.


----------



## bneo99 (Jun 15, 2015)

arun483 said:


> They didn't yet they won't do in future some guy from XDA also made a petition on petition.org about unlocking bootloader but we got no reply from Asus. You can try emailing them once (as they might change their behavior this time  ) and share what reply you got back.

Click to collapse



Okay will ask them some time later....


----------



## mn.code (Jun 15, 2015)

Ok, so is there any rooted user with no IMEI who can give me the content of /config and /factory partitions? I want to see and try to figure what the hell happened when you lose IMEI.


----------



## bneo99 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sure, how can I do it? Put them into a tar file or something?


----------



## mn.code (Jun 15, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> Sure, how can I do it? Put them into a tar file or something?

Click to collapse



With root file manager go to / and from there you will see two folders /config and /factory , copy them to internal storage or sdcard. Then transfer them to your PC and send them to me.


----------



## bneo99 (Jun 16, 2015)

mn.code said:


> With root file manager go to / and from there you will see two folders /config and /factory , copy them to internal storage or sdcard. Then transfer them to your PC and send them to me.

Click to collapse



Here are the files you were asking for.


----------



## mn.code (Jun 16, 2015)

I have looked at the files you provided with hex editor and everything seems in order. Will investigate more.
@arun483 When you flashed full 7.4.1 zip via CWM, it flahed baseband (modem.zip) can you check your IMEI now and see if there is any change?


----------



## arun483 (Jun 17, 2015)

mn.code said:


> I have looked at the files you provided with hex editor and everything seems in order. Will investigate more.
> 
> @arun483 When you flashed full 7.4.1 zip via CWM, it flahed baseband (modem.zip) can you check your IMEI now and see if there is any change?

Click to collapse



I flashed 6.5.0, I have no IMEI I tried using Xposed module to change IMEI but it didn't work (I used Zenfone 4 IMEI) can someone post their working IMEI number here or in PM (you can remove last 2-3 digits if you want to).


----------



## nexysd (Jun 22, 2015)

arun483 said:


> Yes some have but unfortunately Asus haven't released any way to unlock bootloader like it did for Zenfone Series and some other devices. We gotta find some way to unlock bootloader if we succeed then my friend CM 12.1 is not far  this Locked bootloader has restricted us

Click to collapse



what is the problem? I'd like to port to CM 12.1. I understand how to compile the source but what else do I need? why do we need the bootloader unlocked? can you explain me a little bit what exactly we need to build a CM12 ROM with Cyanogen source? is necesary to compile the kernel from asus page and join it to CM source? how this even work lol 

thank you in advance.


----------



## arun483 (Jun 22, 2015)

nexysd said:


> what is the problem? I'd like to port to CM 12.1. I understand how to compile the source but what else do I need? why do we need the bootloader unlocked? can you explain me a little bit what exactly we need to build a CM12 ROM with Cyanogen source? is necesary to compile the kernel from asus page and join it to CM source? how this even work lol
> 
> thank you in advance.

Click to collapse



We need unlocked bootloader in order to flash unsigned zip files (custom roms).
Are you really asking me what we need to build CM12 from CM source?


----------



## ndiesign (Jun 26, 2015)

This room can be applied in asus me371mg?


----------



## Verlie Miller (Jun 26, 2015)

arun483 said:


> *Flashing Back From KitKat​*
> 
> 
> I have seen people who want to know how to roll back to 5.2.5 because they are facing some issues in current build. ASUS might release a much stable build but for now you may have to roll back in order to resolve these issues. So follow this tutorial in order to roll back to 5.2.5

Click to collapse




Hi, i have asus k00e 5.0 lollipop now (not root yet).. 
can i *rollback my lollipop 5.0 using your flashback kitkat guide* ? 


thanks for the guide and sorry for my bad english...


----------



## bneo99 (Jun 26, 2015)

Verlie Miller said:


> Hi, i have asus k00e 5.0 lollipop now (not root yet)..
> can i *rollback my lollipop 5.0 using your flashback kitkat guide* ?
> 
> 
> thanks for the guide and sorry for my bad english...

Click to collapse



Which version of the lolipop are you using? Asus recently released the new 7.4.1 build, I've been using it for a while now and it is more stable compared to their previous release for Android Lolipop... 

But if you still insist to downgrade your Android, don't follow OP's method (SD downloading .raw file) as i have used it and lost my IMEI(cellular functions)
Use the tethered CWM recovery method I posted about here..... There's more work but it shouldn't  remove your IMEI. but just to be safe, it's better to root your device first and make a backup of all your data (every partitions) so that you can restore back in case something fails.




manatsumechan said:


> DISCLAIMER: I actually never tried this way before because I only know of this method after losing my IMEI... But as this do not use the .raw files to downgrade but rather directly installs the 6.6.1 firmware which is Android 4.4.2 (KitKat) for the K00E(WW SKU) version of the Asus Fonepad 7
> 
> If you haven't have these files get them here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do report back to us it works for you... Thanks!


----------



## Verlie Miller (Jun 27, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> Which version of the lolipop are you using? Asus recently released the new 7.4.1 build, I've been using it for a while now and it is more stable compared to their previous release for Android Lolipop...
> 
> But if you still insist to downgrade your Android, don't follow OP's method (SD downloading .raw file) as i have used it and lost my IMEI(cellular functions)
> Use the tethered CWM recovery method I posted about here..... There's more work but it shouldn't  remove your IMEI. but just to be safe, it's better to root your device first and make a backup of all your data (every partitions) so that you can restore back in case something fails.

Click to collapse



Thanks for that, i can try it later 
My version now build WW v7.3.2 lollipop 5.0, 
but how can i root first and backup my data before downgrade ?
i have find at many site and forum for guide to root 7.3.2 version but still not found yet..
yesterday i found tool at srs root, it say can root 7.3.2 version, but when i tried it nothing happen..


----------



## mn.code (Jun 28, 2015)

Verlie Miller said:


> Thanks for that, i can try it later
> My version now build WW v7.3.2 lollipop 5.0,
> but how can i root first and backup my data before downgrade ?
> i have find at many site and forum for guide to root 7.3.2 version but still not found yet..
> yesterday i found tool at srs root, it say can root 7.3.2 version, but when i tried it nothing happen..

Click to collapse



Don't downgrade below 6.5.0 or you will lose IMEI ! You can downgrade to 6.5.0 with raw and you won't lose IMEI.


----------



## irfanjunaid (Jun 29, 2015)

Can someone help me with creating device/vendor trees for FE170CG????  Please! 
I got a reference here:  https://github.com/ZenfoneArea/   for zenfone 5...........


----------



## Verlie Miller (Jun 30, 2015)

mn.code said:


> Don't downgrade below 6.5.0 or you will lose IMEI ! You can downgrade to 6.5.0 with raw and you won't lose IMEI.

Click to collapse



ohh, 0kay thanks  mn.code ..
i will try it


----------



## heyitsmik (Jun 30, 2015)

Need some help. 

I did the following:
1) Enabled USB Debugging
2) Installed Intel Drivers for Android USB
3) Put correct root5.4.1.zip file in same folder as adb/fastboot/etc.

Tried to open cmd and execute "fastboot flash update root5.4.1.zip" but it says "waiting for device" in CMD, and in my Fonepad 7 Droidboot, it says Ready for Download.

Am currently on KVT9L.WW_FonePad-V5.4.1-20141021044000282_201406170035.

I found the correct root.zip file, just need help with getting my computer to recognize my FonePad?

Anybody help?

EDIT: Oh yeah I'm currently using ME371CL / K00Y.


----------



## mn.code (Jul 1, 2015)

heyitsmik said:


> Need some help.
> 
> I did the following:
> 1) Enabled USB Debugging
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to get into droidboot first. You can do that by turning off device and then you turn it on by holding Volume+ and power button. Or you can just run the command:

```
adb reboot bootloader
```
before 

```
fastboot flash update root5.4.1.zip
```


----------



## heyitsmik (Jul 1, 2015)

mn.code said:


> You need to get into droidboot first. You can do that by turning off device and then you turn it on by holding Volume+ and power button. Or you can just run the command:
> 
> ```
> adb reboot bootloader
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. I already did enter Droidboot though. I mentioned that in my Droidboot, it says "Ready for Download". Meaning my phone detects a USB cable plugged in but my computer doesn't recognize it.


----------



## mn.code (Jul 2, 2015)

heyitsmik said:


> Thanks for the reply. I already did enter Droidboot though. I mentioned that in my Droidboot, it says "Ready for Download". Meaning my phone detects a USB cable plugged in but my computer doesn't recognize it.

Click to collapse



Check the Device Manager on your PC to see if device is detected at all.


----------



## heyitsmik (Jul 2, 2015)

mn.code said:


> Check the Device Manager on your PC to see if device is detected at all.

Click to collapse



It's not detected at all. My tablet will charge through that USB cable, but nothing is recognized, and there is no notification or even a sound to show that the device is plugged in.. How do I reinstall the USB drivers if this is the case?


----------



## mn.code (Jul 2, 2015)

heyitsmik said:


> It's not detected at all. My tablet will charge through that USB cable, but nothing is recognized, and there is no notification or even a sound to show that the device is plugged in.. How do I reinstall the USB drivers if this is the case?

Click to collapse



It's not driver, try to change USB port on your computer. Is computer recognizing tablet when it's turned on?


----------



## die9 (Jul 4, 2015)

*Tabuntu installing on fonepad 7*

i have problem. I installing tabuntu on android and when i type bootubuntu i have this message:


Ubuntu Chroot Bootloader v0.1
Ubuntu Bootloader is now installed!
This process does NOT damage Android OS!

Original Installer by Charan Singh
Modified for Ubuntu Chroot by Max Lee at AndroLinux.com ,G2Hacks.com and NexusOneHacks.net

To enter the Ubuntu Linux console just type 'bootubuntu'
[email protected]:/sdcard/ubuntu # bootubuntu
tmp-mksh: bootubuntu: can't execute: Permission denied
126|[email protected]:/sdcard/ubuntu #


anyone can help me ? because i want install tabuntu on my tablet   I  use terminal emulator


----------



## Erario (Jul 13, 2015)

*Don't use Lollipop with Fonepad 7!*

Imho the latest good working rom is the 6.6.1 (KitKat), all the Lollipop version work very badly on this device, tested all with orrible result, even the latest 7.4.1, work fine only if you don't install anything or just a few apps.
In fact in the 7.4.1 version they entered the application "Autostart manager" because are aware of this problem.
Asus has done a truly ignoble Lollipop distribution for Fonepad 7, it saturates the 1 Gb RAM in an instant, in a possibile future version they should remove many of their applications completely useless, a sorta of "Cyanogen" distribution...


----------



## Master of Wizard (Jul 21, 2015)

*lost IMEI*



mn.code said:


> Don't downgrade below 6.5.0 or you will lose IMEI ! You can downgrade to 6.5.0 with raw and you won't lose IMEI.

Click to collapse



Before reading here did downgrade lost IMEI. I have a friend with this model working with IMEI, this other tablet would help me reattach my IMEI?


----------



## mn.code (Jul 26, 2015)

Master of Wizard said:


> Before reading here did downgrade lost IMEI. I have a friend with this model working with IMEI, this other tablet would help me reattach my IMEI?

Click to collapse



It won't help you. Most likely your motherboard is damaged.


----------



## chickenbabi (Jul 29, 2015)

For people had "IMEI lost". You're rescued now. IMEI will be restored follow these steps:
How to restore IMEI for ME372CG when not registered with Network Provider

1. Download 3 files from link to your laptop or PC with 32 bit OS, Win XP, 7, 8 or 10 (64 bit will not work unless the driver is available) 
https://drive.google.com/folderview...bi04T2oyOGp5THB5Z1pNd1NLZEd1Wkk&usp=drive_web

2. Copy file ME372CG_all_TW_eng_T3.0.10.raw to SD card (FAT32 formatted)
This is TW rom but you can use it for WW FP 

3. Shut down FonePad. Power + Volume up to bring your FP to Droidboot.

4. Choose Factory reset. Wait for it to reset. (Not force to do this step but recommend)

5. When it boot up. Do step 3 again to Droidboot.

6. Choose SD download,Wait for 5-10 minutes to flash rom ME372CG_all_TW_eng_T3.0.10.raw. 
7. Connect FP to laptop Win 7 or other 32 bit. Install driver ADB via CDC from file USB driver.rar which downloaded above.

8. Your laptop: My Computer -> Manage -> Device Manager -> Ports (COM & LPT) will show Intel Android Virtual Com Port (COMx), remember COM x to be used in next step 

9. Unzip file Only_ME372CG_Rewrite_IMEI_E0924.rar download .Run file Rewrite_IMEI_Lock.bat, wait for FP reboot and put information COMx and your IMEI(can see on the back of your FP or retail box). IMEI will be rewrite. 

10. After that, insert SIM card to test. Make sure it can call OK.

Reference from other XDA forum
http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...00e-me372cg-stock-t2914113/page2#post61757298


----------



## gargamon (Jul 30, 2015)

chickenbabi said:


> For team"IMEI lost".You're rescued now. IMEI will be restored follow these steps:
> How to restore IMEI ME372CG when not registered with Network Provider
> 
> 1. Download 3 files from link to your laptop,
> ...

Click to collapse



So I guess I could use steps 1-6 to downgrade my never rooted TW 7.3.2 fonepad and then upgrade it to kit-kat? Correct?


Does the raw file go on the SD card I can plug in, or do I need to use ADB to put it on the internal card?

Thanks.


----------



## chickenbabi (Jul 30, 2015)

gargamon said:


> So I guess I could use steps 1-6 to downgrade my never rooted TW 7.3.2 fonepad and then upgrade it to kit-kat? Correct?
> 
> 
> Does the raw file go on the SD card I can plug in, or do I need to use ADB to put it on the internal card?
> ...

Click to collapse



not yet. flashing  TW rom will gain access to the system to rewrite IMEI later on. 
The RAW file goes into FAT32 formatted SD card. 
I tried on my WW Fonepad, no problem flashing TW and IMEI rewrite. Then flash again with 3.2.4 RAW file


----------



## arun483 (Aug 6, 2015)

chickenbabi said:


> For team"IMEI lost".You're rescued now. IMEI will be restored follow these steps:
> How to restore IMEI ME372CG when not registered with Network Provider
> 
> 1. Download 3 files from link to your laptop,
> ...

Click to collapse



I can confirm that this works like a charm thanks a lot for sharing it I have included a link to your post in main thread.


----------



## chickenbabi (Aug 6, 2015)

arun483 said:


> I can confirm that this works like a charm thanks a lot for sharing it I have included a link to your post in main thread.

Click to collapse



Much obliged


----------



## arun483 (Aug 6, 2015)

Master of Wizard said:


> Before reading here did downgrade lost IMEI. I have a friend with this model working with IMEI, this other tablet would help me reattach my IMEI?

Click to collapse



Here's the working fix follow this link
I can confirm this works fine without any issue.
All you need is your original IMEI number you can find it on the back of your tablet or on the back of the box in which tablet came.


----------



## bneo99 (Aug 6, 2015)

I tried restoring my IMEI but was stuck when my computer wouldn't run the RNDIS driver correctly (got error code 10 at device manager) and I cant see the com port.

Is there a way to do this with a Linux computer? I feel more comfortable with a Linux computer and the only Windows computer i have is not working. correctly.


----------



## chickenbabi (Aug 6, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> I tried restoring my IMEI but was stuck when my computer wouldn't run the RNDIS driver correctly (got error code 10 at device manager) and I cant see the com port.
> 
> Is there a way to do this with a Linux computer? I feel more comfortable with a Linux computer and the only Windows computer i have is not working. correctly.

Click to collapse



Try 32 bit Windows 7 or 32 bit Windows 8, driver works on 32 bit at this moment, not sure about 64 bit driver.
Be sure to install two drivers in Device Manager


----------



## bneo99 (Aug 6, 2015)

chickenbabi said:


> Try 32 bit Windows 7 or 32 bit Windows 8, driver works on 32 bit at this moment, not sure about 64 bit driver.
> Be sure to install two drivers in Device Manager

Click to collapse



I only have a 64 bit windows 7 at home.. Is there any ways I can use the drivers with it? Also I tried installing the drivers via device manager and it fails and i get the "error code 10" error when i use the drivers Intel provided..


----------



## chickenbabi (Aug 6, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> I only have a 64 bit windows 7 at home.. Is there any ways I can use the drivers with it? Also I tried installing the drivers via device manager and it fails and i get the "error code 10" error when i use the drivers Intel provided..

Click to collapse



i tried to use on 64 bit but no luck. i borrowed my friend's laptop with 32 bit windows 7 to do it.


----------



## bneo99 (Aug 8, 2015)

Used wine on my Linux computer and got my IMEI restored. 

Linux does not need any drivers for the CDC serial thing so the serial stuff worked out of the box. I had to use wine 1.7 to do this because it seems like there s a bug in previous versions causing it not be able to communicate with the serial console. Now I'm just doing OTA updates from 5.2.2 to eventually reach lolipop. Then gonna try restoring my backup using tethered CWM. Hope it works (tried before but seems to get into bootloop everytime I try . Any idea how to fix that?)


----------



## zakiyy (Aug 17, 2015)

I have an ISSUE with a fonepad7 its not entering DROIDBOOT ? What might be the problem?


----------



## kairali (Aug 23, 2015)

*Asus fonepad kooe lolipop*

success rooting my ASUS FONEPAD KOOE..... LOLIPOP


http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096
USING
SELECT...... T2 oem backup_factory


----------



## chickenbabi (Aug 27, 2015)

zakiyy said:


> I have an ISSUE with a fonepad7 its not entering DROIDBOOT ? What might be the problem?

Click to collapse



Button malfunction?


----------



## arun483 (Aug 29, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> Used wine on my Linux computer and got my IMEI restored.
> 
> Linux does not need any drivers for the CDC serial thing so the serial stuff worked out of the box. I had to use wine 1.7 to do this because it seems like there s a bug in previous versions causing it not be able to communicate with the serial console. Now I'm just doing OTA updates from 5.2.2 to eventually reach lolipop. Then gonna try restoring my backup using tethered CWM. Hope it works (tried before but seems to get into bootloop everytime I try . Any idea how to fix that?)

Click to collapse



Why using OTA updates when you can simply place full firmware (lollipop) in your sd and then just update it. Follow #1 post, no IMEI lose


----------



## bneo99 (Aug 29, 2015)

arun483 said:


> Why using OTA updates when you can simply place full firmware (lollipop) in your sd and then just update it. Follow #1 post, no IMEI lose

Click to collapse



Tried that but for some reasons any update to Lolipop wont work, putting it into SD card, using tethered CWM and OTA update. Now stuck at Kitkat but it's okay, i can use a stable Xposed framwork at least...


----------



## hotvibes (Aug 29, 2015)

I updated to lollipop, but now want to downgrade as it is very slow. I also rooted via temp cwm. How can I downgrade, is it safe?

Sent from my K00E using Tapatalk


----------



## zakiyy (Aug 29, 2015)

chickenbabi said:


> Button malfunction?

Click to collapse



Button OK !


----------



## chickenbabi (Aug 30, 2015)

zakiyy said:


> Button OK !

Click to collapse



Try and press harder


----------



## arun483 (Aug 30, 2015)

hotvibes said:


> I updated to lollipop, but now want to downgrade as it is very slow. I also rooted via temp cwm. How can I downgrade, is it safe?
> 
> Sent from my K00E using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Use full firmware (KK or JB whichever you prefer) and flash it via tethered cwm session


----------



## arun483 (Aug 30, 2015)

zakiyy said:


> Button OK !

Click to collapse



Assuming you can turn on your FP7 follow these steps
Enable USB Debugging
Plug your FP7 to your computer and use adb tools and enter this command "adb reboot-bootloader"


----------



## arun483 (Aug 30, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> Tried that but for some reasons any update to Lolipop wont work, putting it into SD card, using tethered CWM and OTA update. Now stuck at Kitkat but it's okay, i can use a stable Xposed framwork at least...

Click to collapse



put it in Internal Storage not External, also see if the file is double zipped if it is extract it once and then place it in root of Internal Storage


----------



## bneo99 (Aug 30, 2015)

arun483 said:


> put it in Internal Storage not External, also see if the file is double zipped if it is extract it once and then place it in root of Internal Storage

Click to collapse



The problem is the phone detects update file but fail to update after selecting update file.


----------



## zakiyy (Aug 31, 2015)

arun483 said:


> Assuming you can turn on your FP7 follow these steps
> Enable USB Debugging
> Plug your FP7 to your computer and use adb tools and enter this command "adb reboot-bootloader"

Click to collapse



Not not on.. stuck on BOot Logo !  cannot enter anything !! Any test point ?


----------



## hotvibes (Sep 1, 2015)

arun483 said:


> Use full firmware (KK or JB whichever you prefer) and flash it via tethered cwm session

Click to collapse



Cool. Works perfectly! Thanks. I am back to 6.6.1 now. Though I feel 6.4.2 is better. 

Sent from my K00E using Tapatalk


----------



## axelx (Sep 3, 2015)

So ASUS basically updated the device to 5.0 and left it to be absolutely unusable...
I don't want to try to roll back unless there is an official method because I'm afraid that I might brick it.
I found a temporary solution for the performance problems though, you just set the background process limit to 0 and the tablet works again. If you have more than 1 app open, the other apps look like they are in the background but actually it flushes all of their data out of the RAM and if you select them it re-launches them. I'm not sure if it works with the invisible processes but it feels like it does.
People claim that this option is bad but I don't think they understand how badly this device got screwed by ASUS and the 5.0 update and the lack of RAM.


----------



## hotvibes (Sep 3, 2015)

You can safely downgrade using temp cwm recovery

Sent from my K00E using Tapatalk


----------



## hotvibes (Sep 6, 2015)

My worst fears have come true. I can not access mobile network, no voice, no data. Any idea how can I fix this?

Sent from my K00E using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Rahman.A (Sep 14, 2015)

*hang on Asus logo*

hi there
phone was hang on ASUS boot animation 
after i flashed 3.2.4 raw file 
and now  no change 

an solution ???


----------



## reds88 (Sep 15, 2015)

*Root for ME372CG*

Hi guys. Sorry I guess I'm a little dumb, but may I know which method can I use if I'd like to root my Fonepad 7 ME372CG? I'm on Android 5.0 , I think version 7.41.

I'm not very good at this, so hopefully someone can point me in the right direction.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## LiandiA (Oct 9, 2015)

I just received my Asus fonepad 7 and while doing the first setup.. it all of a sudden stopped and gave me the message "setup wizard has stopped" and kicked me back to the first setup page... Anyone know why its doing this and how to fix it??


----------



## chickenbabi (Nov 5, 2015)

A.Rahman.A said:


> hi there
> phone was hang on ASUS boot animation
> after i flashed 3.2.4 raw file
> and now  no change
> ...

Click to collapse



Factory reset the device


----------



## arun483 (Nov 15, 2015)

hotvibes said:


> My worst fears have come true. I can not access mobile network, no voice, no data. Any idea how can I fix this?
> 
> Sent from my K00E using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Follow IMEI fix tutorial


----------



## payam001 (Nov 15, 2015)

*ME372CG_all_WW_user_V6.5.0.RAW*

سلام دوستان عزیز من هم مثل دوستمون یه تبلت ایسوس مدل K00E دارم که يک سال خراب شده و کسي نتونسته درستش کنه .روي لوگو ايسوس گير کرده
نه ريست فکتوري ميشه نه فلش کردن ورژن فرمورش رو تغيير ميده
يعني الان .6.5.0 هستش اما روي لوگو گير کرده و بالا نمياد.ريست فکتوري ارور قرمزي در فضاي ديرويد بوت ميده.انگار ميگه روي کش نميتونه رايت کنه.
فايل ZIP به هر روشي که بگيد نتونستم روش بزنم .و فقط RAW رو فلش ميکنه اما تغيير ايجاد نميشه يعني بعد از اينکه مراحلش طي ميشه دوباره ريستارت ميشه و روي لوگوي ايسوز گير ميکنه
در حال حاضز ME372CG_all_WW_user_V6.5.0.raw آخرين چيزي بوده که تست کردم
خلاصه خيلي وقته تبلتم تو خونه خاک ميخوره و بالا نمياد 
توي قسمت بوت droidboot هم بالاش دقيقا اينجوري نوشته:
IFWI VERSION: 54.57
SERIAL_NUM: DAOKCT135053
DROIDBOOT VERISION:  6.5.0.0
PRODUCT:  WW_EPAD


لطفا راهنمايي کنيد


----------



## dfsadfsa (Nov 15, 2015)

payam001 said:


> سلام دوستان عزیز من هم مثل دوستمون یه تبلت ایسوس مدل K00E دارم که يک سال خراب شده و کسي نتونسته درستش کنه .روي لوگو ايسوس گير کرده
> نه ريست فکتوري ميشه نه فلش کردن ورژن فرمورش رو تغيير ميده
> يعني الان .6.5.0 هستش اما روي لوگو گير کرده و بالا نمياد.ريست فکتوري ارور قرمزي در فضاي ديرويد بوت ميده.انگار ميگه روي کش نميتونه رايت کنه.
> فايل ZIP به هر روشي که بگيد نتونستم روش بزنم .و فقط RAW رو فلش ميکنه اما تغيير ايجاد نميشه يعني بعد از اينکه مراحلش طي ميشه دوباره ريستارت ميشه و روي لوگوي ايسوز گير ميکنه
> ...

Click to collapse



به شرکتهایی که گارانتی کننده هستند مراجعه کردید؟ مثلا آواژنگ. اگر مشکل نرم افزاری باشه احتمالا میتونن براتون درستش کنند. 

Sent from my CHM-U01 using Tapatalk


----------



## arun483 (Nov 16, 2015)

payam001 said:


> سلام دوستان عزیز من هم مثل دوستمون یه تبلت ایسوس مدل K00E دارم که يک سال خراب شده و کسي نتونسته درستش کنه .روي لوگو ايسوس گير کرده
> نه ريست فکتوري ميشه نه فلش کردن ورژن فرمورش رو تغيير ميده
> يعني الان .6.5.0 هستش اما روي لوگو گير کرده و بالا نمياد.ريست فکتوري ارور قرمزي در فضاي ديرويد بوت ميده.انگار ميگه روي کش نميتونه رايت کنه.
> فايل ZIP به هر روشي که بگيد نتونستم روش بزنم .و فقط RAW رو فلش ميکنه اما تغيير ايجاد نميشه يعني بعد از اينکه مراحلش طي ميشه دوباره ريستارت ميشه و روي لوگوي ايسوز گير ميکنه
> ...

Click to collapse



English would help me understand situation better however I tried google translate and found that you are stuck on Asus logo. I would suggest you to follow this. Flash ME372CG_all_TW_eng_T3.0.10.raw after successful boot flash 3.2.0 or 5.1.2 or 5.2.2 raw image whichever you prefer. Perform Partial Updates to get to kitkat or Lollipop. I hope I helped if you still have issues PM or or reply here.
Regards


----------



## arun483 (Nov 16, 2015)

A.Rahman.A said:


> hi there
> phone was hang on ASUS boot animation
> after i flashed 3.2.4 raw file
> and now  no change
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash raw image (Caution You might loose IMEI but luckily we have fix but be safe)


----------



## arun483 (Nov 16, 2015)

reds88 said:


> Hi guys. Sorry I guess I'm a little dumb, but may I know which method can I use if I'd like to root my Fonepad 7 ME372CG? I'm on Android 5.0 , I think version 7.41.
> 
> I'm not very good at this, so hopefully someone can point me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks a lot!

Click to collapse



Flash SuperSu latest zip using Temporary CWM Session (Discussed in post #1)


----------



## jypang (Nov 21, 2015)

hello guys, my dad fonepad 7 still at firmware version v3.2.7
How should I update it to latest version?


----------



## The-Droidster (Nov 21, 2015)

@arun483 Hi, has anyone got xposed working on Fonepad 7 lollipop. If yes, how do I install it? Does the temp recovery work?


----------



## payam001 (Nov 21, 2015)

*asus hang logo*



dfsadfsa said:


> به شرکتهایی که گارانتی کننده هستند مراجعه کردید؟ مثلا آواژنگ. اگر مشکل نرم افزاری باشه احتمالا میتونن براتون درستش کنند.
> 
> Sent from my CHM-U01 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



سلام 
نمایندگی تهران 300 تومان گفته هزینش میشه و رامهای زیر هم تست کردم ولی نمیشه:
ME372CG_all_TW_eng_T3.0.10. raw
ME372CG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4. raw
ME372CG_all_WW_user_V5.1.6. raw
ME372CG_all_WW_user_V5.2.2. raw
ME372CG_all_WW_user_V6.5.0. raw
ME372CG_all_WW_user_V6.6.1. raw
ME372CG_all_WW_user_V7.4.1. raw
البته فقط با پسوند raw میشه با رامهای زیر هم تست کردم ولی اصلا اتفاقی نمیفته.اسم فایل هم به ASUS_BUNDLE.zip تغییر دادم ولی نمیشه

UL_K00E_WW_6_5_0. zip
UL-K00E-US-6.5.2.0-user. zip
UL-K00E-WW-6.6.1.0-user. zip
UL-K00E-WW-7.3.2.0-user. zip

مراحل نصب که تموم میشه ریاستارت میشه و روی لوگو ایسوس میمونه


----------



## arun483 (Nov 25, 2015)

The-Droidster said:


> @arun483 Hi, has anyone got xposed working on Fonepad 7 lollipop. If yes, how do I install it? Does the temp recovery work?

Click to collapse



Follow my signature I have posted tut on how to install xposed on Intel x86 based lollipop devices (yes including fonepad 7)


----------



## The-Droidster (Nov 26, 2015)

arun483 said:


> Follow my signature I have posted tut on how to install xposed on Intel x86 based lollipop devices (yes including fonepad 7)

Click to collapse



Thank you I'll give it a try.

Hammered from my hammerhead using XDA One


----------



## Mawata (Dec 4, 2015)

Hallo, I 'm new to you and have found by chance the Forum . Perhaps I could have someone help from you ? I would be glad , because I do not come on.

I want to roote my Fonepad 7 K00y.

Kernel Version: 3.10.20
Buildnumber: WW-FonePad-V6.4.1

I find no matching variant .or I look just wrong and missing something ?.

Thanks for help

Mawata


----------



## bneo99 (Dec 5, 2015)

Mawata said:


> Hallo, I 'm new to you and have found by chance the Forum . Perhaps I could have someone help from you ? I would be glad , because I do not come on.
> 
> I want to roote my Fonepad 7 K00y.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, Have you seen this forum thread? It seems to be for the K00Y variant of Fonepad...


----------



## Mawata (Dec 5, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> Hi, Have you seen this forum thread? It seems to be for the K00Y variant of Fonepad...

Click to collapse



Yes, I've seen that, but it does not work for me. Its the wrong Version. 

Can no one help me with that problem?


----------



## bneo99 (Dec 6, 2015)

Mawata said:


> Yes, I've seen that, but it does not work for me. Its the wrong Version.
> 
> Can no one help me with that problem?

Click to collapse



Try using the Tethered CWM recovery method for Intel devices... You will need to install the android USB drivers for Intel devices provided by Intel. I normally use this method to root my Fonepad K00E variant. Once you get into the recovery mode flash the SuperSU zip file and your device should be rooted. Do ask again if you're unsure.


----------



## Mawata (Dec 8, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> Try using the Tethered CWM recovery method for Intel devices... You will need to install the android USB drivers for Intel devices provided by Intel. I normally use this method to root my Fonepad K00E variant. Once you get into the recovery mode flash the SuperSU zip file and your device should be rooted. Do ask again if you're unsure.

Click to collapse



I thank you for the effort . And I then still a question.  I have read many different threads here not to overlook anything .  I do not need rootpacket from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2697931? 

The SuperSU seems only to work according to the description , if the root is involved . Thank for your help.


----------



## bneo99 (Dec 9, 2015)

Mawata said:


> I thank you for the effort . And I then still a question.  I have read many different threads here not to overlook anything .  I do not need rootpacket from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2697931?
> 
> The SuperSU seems only to work according to the description , if the root is involved . Thank for your help.

Click to collapse



The SuperSU file is the one from Chainfire. It includes the root and the SuperSU app and should work for you as long as it's flashed from the tethered recovery session.

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------




arun483 said:


> They didn't yet they won't do in future some guy from XDA also made a petition on petition.org about unlocking bootloader but we got no reply from Asus. You can try emailing them once (as they might change their behavior this time  ) and share what reply you got back.

Click to collapse


 @arun483, I said I'd ask Asus about unlocking the bootloader for this device and well I've actually sent them multiple times and the previous reply from Asus was:

"To improve our customers experience we have forwarded your requirement to related dept for further check. "

Since June till the date this post was written, I've sent 4 emails to Asus, first reply was to tell me that unlocking bootloader was not recommended and will void my warranty (but my warranty was already void), the second and third reply was simillar to the one stated which is that they will forward it to the related department. The last one was sent yesterday and the reply has not arrived. 

So what do you think? What are the chances of Asus releasing the bootloader unlock tool based on the reply on top?
Guys if you have nothing to do, do send emails to the support teams asking them to release the bootloader unlock tool. I'm sure once a lot of people sends they will get annoyed enough to release the unlock tool  . Unity is strength  so we should unite and send lots of emails to Asus. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## arun483 (Dec 10, 2015)

manatsumechan said:


> The SuperSU file is the one from Chainfire. It includes the root and the SuperSU app and should work for you as long as it's flashed from the tethered recovery session.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Even I have been writing them email asking them to release some way to ulock our bootloader, also I wrote that I know the consequences of unlocking bootloader and that we FonePad users don't really give a damn about it. But every time they have been replying like we have forwarded your issue to respective dept. Again and again. I don't see an unlocket coming but yes we keep annoying them with emails they might release an unlock tool before the next update  .


----------



## bneo99 (Dec 10, 2015)

arun483 said:


> Even I have been writing them email asking them to release some way to ulock our bootloader, also I wrote that I know the consequences of unlocking bootloader and that we FonePad users don't really give a damn about it. But every time they have been replying like we have forwarded your issue to respective dept. Again and again. I don't see an unlocket coming but yes we keep annoying them with emails they might release an unlock tool before the next update  .

Click to collapse



Okay, then I'll keep annoying them hehe. Hopefully they will release it soon.


----------



## bneo99 (Dec 30, 2015)

Recently I updated my Fonepad 7 (K00E) to the latest firmware released by ASUS (v7.6.0) and somehow the USB pid of my device changed (at bootloader) and this caused fastboot to not recognize my device making me not able to root my device and stuff. Is anyone experiencing this issue too? Currently im stuck in stock rom without root so I can't use AdAway and thats saddd....


----------



## uuuttt333 (Jan 22, 2016)

*root is still possible with v7.6.0, at least using Linux*



bneo99 said:


> Recently I updated my Fonepad 7 (K00E) to the latest firmware released by ASUS (v7.6.0) and somehow the USB pid of my device changed (at bootloader) and this caused fastboot to not recognize my device making me not able to root my device and stuff. Is anyone experiencing this issue too? Currently im stuck in stock rom without root so I can't use AdAway and thats saddd....

Click to collapse



Hello,
I've successfully rooted the v7.6.0 using Linux Debian and the info at this link:
http://blog.higgsboson.tk/2015/12/25/rooting-intel-based-tablets-on-linux-slash-mac-os-x/
Method T2, there described, has worked with my me372cg ww.

Please note that maybe you can do the same using windows following the instructions from this XDA link:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096

Anyway: be sure, with Linux IT WORKS!!
Thanks to Linux and all XDA helpful people.


----------



## bneo99 (Jan 23, 2016)

uuuttt333 said:


> Hello,
> I've successfully rooted the v7.6.0 using Linux Debian and the info at this link:
> http://blog.higgsboson.tk/2015/12/25/rooting-intel-based-tablets-on-linux-slash-mac-os-x/
> Method T2, there described, has worked with my me372cg ww.
> ...

Click to collapse



If that works for someone else that means its the problem with my device. I have always used that method (Tethered CWM recovery) to root my device ever since I've found out about it. And I use Lubuntu  (Ubuntu with LXDE) most of the time for stuff like this because its easier and stuff (driver installation is troublesome when Linux detects it instantly). 
If it seems to be a problem my side, I'll try downgrading my device later... Maybe I'll be able to get the PID back.


----------



## bneo99 (Jan 24, 2016)

So with confirmation from another user it seems that my Fonepad somehow had it's USB PID changed during v7.6.0 update (corrupted zip perhaps?)
I normally tries to root the Fonepad after each update using the temporary CWM recovery method and somehow this time it got stuck on the "<waiting for device>" message. 
So being curious to why it doesn't work I did a "lsusb" on my laptop and the results were:

```
[email protected]:~$ lsusb
Bus 006 Device 004: ID 8087:0fff Intel Corp. 

(Obviously this isn't all my lsusb results. 
I removed the rest that are irrelevant.)
```
I am using Ubuntu 14.04 now.
8087:0fff. Something is definitely wrong with the 0fff part. I'm sure the correct USB id's are 8087:09ef or something similar. 
So until I find a way to fix this or a way to tell fastboot to use that '0fff' pid I don't think I'll ever be able to root this device. If any Android pros have any idea why this happens and/or how to fix it please do share.
Thanks


----------



## gargamon (Jan 26, 2016)

I had this same thing happen last year. Someone suggested that you could change the ASUS pid to now match what lsusb shows as the pid. They said they had the same problem and that this was the solution. As they were using windows and I Linux, I didn't pursue it further.  If you do try this, let us know whether it works or not as I still need to root my TW K00E.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=57957288#post57957288


I remember that when I checked the logs on linux, occasionally the correct vid/pid would show up, so it's likely not a image corruption.


----------



## bneo99 (Jan 29, 2016)

gargamon said:


> I had this same thing happen last year. Someone suggested that you could change the ASUS pid to now match what lsusb shows as the pid. They said they had the same problem and that this was the solution. As they were using windows and I Linux, I didn't pursue it further.  If you do try this, let us know whether it works or not as I still need to root my TW K00E.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=57957288#post57957288
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Currently trying to get my computer to detect the device with the wrong pid....  Somehow from the fastboot mode of the device now whenever I plug it into the computer the log doesn't update. It only updates when I press the volume keys... And somehow it says


```
FASTBOOT OFFLINE!
FASTBOOT CMD WAITING
```

Anyone here who can explain why this happens?

Also, the output from my dmesg when I plug the tablet into my computer...

```
[  987.304048] usb 6-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd
[  987.446099] usb 6-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub
[  987.471087] usb 6-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0b05, idProduct=550f
[  987.471092] usb 6-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=4
[  987.471095] usb 6-1: Product: Android
[  987.471097] usb 6-1: Manufacturer: Android
[  987.471100] usb 6-1: SerialNumber: D9OKCT124683
[ 1008.516131] usb 6-1: USB disconnect, device number 2
[ 1056.864055] usb 2-3: new high-speed USB device number 8 using ehci-pci
[ 1056.999384] usb 2-3: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0a14
[ 1056.999391] usb 2-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=4
[ 1056.999394] usb 2-3: Product: Android
[ 1056.999397] usb 2-3: Manufacturer: Android
[ 1056.999401] usb 2-3: SerialNumber: D9OKCT124683
[ 1059.912079] usb 2-3: USB disconnect, device number 8
[ 1060.404055] usb 2-3: new high-speed USB device number 9 using ehci-pci
[ 1060.539635] usb 2-3: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0fff
[ 1060.539643] usb 2-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=4
[ 1060.539646] usb 2-3: Product: Android-Phone
[ 1060.539650] usb 2-3: Manufacturer: Android
[ 1060.539653] usb 2-3: SerialNumber: D9OKCT124683
[ 1117.873155] usb 2-3: USB disconnect, device number 9
[ 1338.236062] usb 2-3: new high-speed USB device number 10 using ehci-pci
[ 1338.371574] usb 2-3: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0fff
[ 1338.371581] usb 2-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=4
[ 1338.371585] usb 2-3: Product: Android-Phone
[ 1338.371588] usb 2-3: Manufacturer: Android
[ 1338.371591] usb 2-3: SerialNumber: D9OKCT124683
[ 1355.459192] usb 2-3: USB disconnect, device number 10
[ 1360.308054] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 11 using ehci-pci
[ 1360.443563] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0fff
[ 1360.443570] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=4
[ 1360.443573] usb 2-1: Product: Android-Phone
[ 1360.443577] usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Android
[ 1360.443580] usb 2-1: SerialNumber: D9OKCT124683
[ 1594.598677] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, device number 11
[ 1727.636058] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 12 using ehci-pci
[ 1727.772085] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0fff
[ 1727.772092] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=4
[ 1727.772096] usb 2-1: Product: Android-Phone
[ 1727.772099] usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Android
[ 1727.772102] usb 2-1: SerialNumber: D9OKCT124683
```


----------



## Dr.Absent (Feb 5, 2016)

*please HELP that not working for me ... cmd gave me ((some Error))*







chickenbabi said:


> please HELP that not working for me ... cmd gave me ((some Error)) and imei still dosent changed....
> 
> 
> For people had "IMEI lost". You're rescued now. IMEI will be restored follow these steps:
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## bneo99 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dr.Absent said:


> please HELP that not working for me ... cmd gave me ((some Error)) and imei still dosent changed....

Click to collapse



Which step did you get the error? Just a note but the method described by chickenbabi won't work on 64-bit Windows as the driver only works on 32-bit Windows. Using it in Linux under wine should be okay as Linux's drivers works correctly.


----------



## chickenbabi (Feb 8, 2016)

Dr.Absent said:


>

Click to collapse



try and borrow friend's pc who has 32 bit windows 7/windows 8/windows 10 on it. use it to recover your pad


----------



## viber07186 (Mar 9, 2016)

*trying to restore lost IMEI,*

hey I am trying to restore my lost IMEI ,
but getting stuck at installing drivers, I dont find any setup file in the setup you provided. 
plz give me another mirror link or sugges something... plz


----------



## viber07186 (Mar 10, 2016)

chickenbabi said:


> For people had "IMEI lost". You're rescued now. IMEI will be restored follow these steps:
> How to restore IMEI for ME372CG when not registered with Network Provider
> 
> 8. Your laptop: My Computer -> Manage -> Device Manager -> Ports (COM & LPT) will show Intel Android Virtual Com Port (COMx), remember COM x to be used in next step
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## bneo99 (Mar 10, 2016)

viber07186 said:


> chickenbabi said:
> 
> 
> > For people had "IMEI lost". You're rescued now. IMEI will be restored follow these steps:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## viber07186 (Mar 10, 2016)

*IMEI request*



bneo99 said:


> viber07186 said:
> 
> 
> > Just to check, are you using a 32-bit Windows? 64-bit Windows would not work with the drivers given by chickenbabi. If yes have you checked the USB driver .rar file by chickenbabi
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## viber07186 (Mar 12, 2016)

*driver image*

thx,
I succesfully updated my IMEI number,
for those who unable to change the IMEI,
check, if your drivers are working or not...
I give the image below, might be you port number will be vary...
but it should be like this..
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By0td7L34s3iN1dwZm9RMno2VzQ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## NiceIceDice96 (Apr 2, 2016)

Help me please i have ME175CG and i downgrade it from lollipop to jelly bean 4.3 now i have a generic imei and can't find way to repair it please help someone give me a solution and do this solution work on it and if not please someone make who know make file like this wouuld work on my me175cg 

please reply


----------



## egymoon1245 (May 4, 2016)

*please help me*

please please please please please .
any one please help me and upload or torrent this files:
V5.1.6_To_V5.2.2_partial_update.zip
V3.2.4_To_V5.1.6_partial_update.zip
please please please please please .
thanks .


----------



## akashudt (Dec 20, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## CarlosJorge_PT (Jan 13, 2017)

*Please help with IMEI*

Can someone please share or send me the files for fixing my ME372CG IMEI? The Google Drive link previously posted doesn't work....


----------



## Muhammet355 (Jan 13, 2017)

Guys, i rooted my device (Asus Fonepad 7 k00e) through temporary recovery flashing superSu. I have the updated firmware 7.6.0, after i rooted, i installed app2sd from playstore, and move all apps to external SD card.. It was working well but it happens that i turn it off to charge for a while,. When i came back and turn it on again, all my apps are force closing, like such as google services, FOTA services , it says "unfortunately *apps name* has stopped" keep popping out.. so i flash again a raw firmware through sd download method and succesfully brings back my device like before i rooted it,. I wonder why this happen to my device, should the culprit was the app2sd? But i only move games not the pre-installed apps,.. Any comments and feedback is much appreciated,. Thanks,..


----------



## pedromarcio (Mar 21, 2017)

chickenbabi said:


> For people had "IMEI lost". You're rescued now. IMEI will be restored follow these steps:
> How to restore IMEI for ME372CG when not registered with Network Provider
> 
> 1. Download 3 files from link to your laptop or PC with 32 bit OS, Win XP, 7, 8 or 10 (64 bit will not work unless the driver is available)
> ...

Click to collapse



The link is no longer available! could you seed?


----------



## Danesh121 (May 26, 2017)

chickenbabi said:


> For people had "IMEI lost". You're rescued now. IMEI will be restored follow these steps:
> How to restore IMEI for ME372CG when not registered with Network Provider
> 
> 1. Download 3 files from link to your laptop or PC with 32 bit OS, Win XP, 7, 8 or 10 (64 bit will not work unless the driver is available)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi:
I have lost my me372cg IMEI afer flashing the rom, I try to download and do your recommendation but google drive show error and download is impossible! Would you please send the files to me or something?

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------




chickenbabi said:


> For people had "IMEI lost". You're rescued now. IMEI will be restored follow these steps:
> How to restore IMEI for ME372CG when not registered with Network Provider
> 
> 1. Download 3 files from link to your laptop or PC with 32 bit OS, Win XP, 7, 8 or 10 (64 bit will not work unless the driver is available)
> ...

Click to collapse



the files you mentioned is not accessible! Would you please send the files in another way?


----------



## chickenbabi (May 26, 2017)

Danesh121 said:


> Hi:
> I have lost my me372cg IMEI afer flashing the rom, I try to download and do your recommendation but google drive show error and download is impossible! Would you please send the files to me or something?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6Y-TYH9H8xYZWJ1d1BSNWlzd3M


----------



## Danesh121 (May 26, 2017)

Thank you for your files Bro,I have received them completely and retrieved my actual IMEI.
Sincerely yours


----------



## MihaiSamuila (Jan 3, 2018)

*Download files are missing*

Hi, 
I am trying to download those 3 files but it seems they are no longer available. 
I have the same lost IMEI situation, can anyone help with a workaround or a working link?

Thanks!


----------



## miter8 (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi
How can I come my ME372CG dead back to life ?
I can't enter in Droidboot, it remains on Asus logo...


----------

